# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  حق العودة إلى القدس ..

## اليمامة

فى الخامس عشر من مايو العام 1948 تم إعلان قيام دولة الإحتلال الإسرائيلى على الأراضى المنهوبة من فلسطين  مما جعل من ذلك اليوم تاريخا لأقسى النكبات العربية فى العصر الحديث ..لا يمكن أن تهددها ذاكرة النسيان ..ليس فقط لأنها محفورة فى المخيلة بل لأنها محفوظة فى أرشيفات مصورة ومدونة تعاود الظهور يوما بعد آخر لتجدد لنا حق العودة إلى فلسطين وعاصمتها القدس ..حتى لو كانت مجرد عودة بصرية ..كما فى هذا الموضوع ..وبعض الحكى ..

عودة بالصور وبالكلمات تخفى رغبة حقيقية فى عودة كل من هجروا فلسطين ..أو هُجّروا منها ..

متى تتنفس الديار والآثار هواء الحرية لتمنح زائريها عطر المكان الذى سكنه أهلها فملأوه حياة وبهجة ؟
قد لا تستطيع الصور أن تقدم أكثر من الإطلالة ..لكنها تحيى التفاصيل الصغيرة التى تكون موزاييك مدينة صغيرة تنتظر حق العودة إلى أهلها ..
*
تابعونا ..*

----------


## اليمامة

حثت عنه في بيته فلم أجده، قالت لي زوجته العجوز: الحق به غربي المخيم، وستجده حتما هناك جالس تحت شجرة زيتون.. كانت الشمس على وشك الغروب، فأسرعت الخطى كي أجده هناك قبل أن يعود لأداء صلاة المغرب في مسجد المخيم.. وبالفعل نجح مخططي، والتقيته هناك يتفيأ شجرة زيتون رومية، في كرم ليس بعيدا كثيرا عن منازل المخيم، كهل طاعن في السنّ، جاوز الثمانين من عمره، تجاعيد وجهه تقول انه قد واجه الأهوال في حياته، يعتمر كوفية بيضاء وعقال (مرعز) ويرتدي قمبازا مقصبا يلف وسطه بحزام جلدي من النوع العريض. يفترش الأرض جالسا منهمكا في لفّ سيجارة من دخّان (الهيشي البلدي) من علبة معدنية صدئة غاية في القدم، يداه ترتجفان بوضوح، ويلصق ورق السيجارة بلعاب شفتيه، فتخاله ومن شدّة ترفقه بالسيجارة وحرصه الزائد على إتقانها وكأنه يقبّل محبوبة..
قطعت عليه وحدته واستغراقه بالتفكير حين كان يهم بإشعال السيجارة باستخدام قداحة قديمة تعمل بالكاز.. طرحت عليه السلام واستأذنته بالجلوس عنده.. فرحّب بي وترحّم بادئا على روح أبي الذي كان يعرفه جيدا قائلا بتنهّد: (إيه يا عمّي.. مات أبوك وارتاح وتركنا هنا للعذاب... والله زلام زمان ما الهم مثيل في هذا الزمن.. والّي بروح ما بيجي زيّه).

قلت لنفسي وأنا أهم بالجلوس... نحن الآن في ذكرى النكبة الثانية والستون، ومن المؤكد أن هذا الكهل الطّاعن في السنّ يختزن في ذاكرته كمّا هائلا من المعلومات—عن الديار الأولى، وعن رحلة العذاب والتشرّد، وعن حياة اللجوء في المخيمات، وبدون تردد استقرّ الرأي عندي على استنزاف معلوماته عن حياة المخيمات، لأنني قد عشت جزء مهما منها... وبدأت أفكّر كيف أبدا حديثي معه، وكيف ادفعه للحديث بتلقائيّة وسلاسة؟ كيف لي أن استفزّه ليقوم بسرد ولو جزء من تجربته الشخصيّة.. فبدأت الحديث بطريقة تهكمية قائلا: ها أنت يا شيخ ترتاح وتنام ليلك الطويل بينما أجيالنا يذوقون العذاب ويواجهون مصاعب الحياة التي أورثتمونا انتم إيّاها..!!

عندها أشعل الشيخ سيجاره واخذ منها نفسا عميقا ونفخ الدخان في وجهي قائلا بصوت متهدّج: (الله يظلم إلّي ظلمنا جميعا.. الله عالانجليز واليهود والزعامة العربية.. إحنا يا عمّي كنّا جميعا ضحية التآمر الدولي إلّي ما انتهي لغاية اليوم).. واصلت استفزازه بالقول انتم جيل النكبة دائما تبالغون في الحديث عن معاناتكم مع أنها لا تقارن بما نعيشه اليوم في زمن الحصار والإغلاق..!! فتبسّم ساخرا وقال لي من حقّكم انتم أبناء جيل اليوم أن تعتبروا أنفسكم الأكثر تعرضا للظلم في العالم.. هذا لأنكم لم تعيشوا ظروفنا الأولى، ولم يحدّثكم احد كيف أصبحنا نحن أصحاب الأطيان والأملاك بين يوم وليلة مشرّدين مطاردين لا نملك من الدنيا شيء.. انتم يا عمي ولدتم في ظروف النعيم بالمقارنة مع ظروفنا..

وهنا أدركت أنني نجحت في إدخال الشيخ في مصيدتي وأنني فتحت جرحه القديم الذي من الواضح انه لم يندمل بعد، فعاودت استفزازه بالقول له: أنا أيضا مثلك يا شيخ لاجئ ولم المس قساوة الحياة التي تتحدث عنها.. فانفجر الشيخ غاضبا وقال: أنت يا عمّي لاجئ من زمن آخر، أنت لم تذق طعم الهوان والذلّ والجوع والفقر، ساسالك يا بني عن بعض جوانب حياة الشّظف التي عاشها جيلنا ، فان كنت تذكرها فأنت لاجئ ،وان كنت قد سمعت أن جدّك أو أبوك قد مرّا بها فهذا يعني انك لاجئ ابن لاجئ...

أتذكر يا بني (يوم المؤن)، الذي كنّا نشبّهه في أيامنا بيوم القيامة..؟! حيث كان كل أهالي المخيم يتجمّعون منذ الصباح على باب التموين ويتشاجرون ويتناحرون على ألاماكن في الطابور، وكيف كان فرسان الجيش يأتون لينظّموا الناس (بعصي الخيزران).

أتذكر يا بني يوم توزيع البقج (طرود الملابس المستعملة) وكم كان الأطفال يسرعون الخطى لإيصالها لبيوتهم ويتشوّقون للحظة التي تقوم أمهم بفتح البقجة وإعطاء كل واحد منهم حصته – بنطال أو حذاء أو قميص أو كبّوت – ليلبسه ويخرج به إلى الشارع ويتباهى به أمام أقرانه.. مهما كان مقاس ذاك اللباس كبير...

أتذكر مطاعم الوكالة والحليب وكيف كان الأطفال والشباب وحتى بعض الكهول يصطفون بالطابور لينالوا نصيبهم ويتناولوا وجبة غداء- قد تكون هي الوحيدة في ذلك النهار.. أتذكر لماذا كان الأطفال يحبون المطعم أكثر في يوم الأربعاء .. (وذلك لان المطعم كان يقدم وجبة من الكفتة ويقدم طبق حلوى من القسطر أو الشعريّة).

أتذكر حنفيّات المياه العامة التي كانت مقامة في كل حارة..؟ وكم كانت تنشب الصراعات والطّوش بين النساء وهن يتسابقن... من تملأ جرارها أوّل...

أتذكر المراحيض العامّة..؟ حين لم يكن في أي بيت في المخيم وحدة صحية خاصة، وكم كان الوضع محرجا للنساء وهن يدخلن المراحيض على مرأى من الرجال..

أتذكر أزقة المخيم في فصل الشتاء..؟ وكم مرة تزحلقت في الوحل وعدت للبيت غارقا بالأوساخ لتنال عقابك الشديد من أمك.. أتذكر كم مرة فقدت فيها حذاءك البلاستيكي حين كانت أرجلك تغوص في أعماق الطّين – هذا إذا كان لديك حذاء لتلبسه -..

أتذكر السينما الجوّلة أداة الترفيه التي كانت تحضرها لنا الوكالة مرة أو مرّتين في العام، لنجلس جميعا نساء ورجالا في الخلاء أمام شاشة كبيرة (هي جدار المدرسة) ونشاهد أفلام فريد شوقي ..

أتذكر كيف كنتم تسعة أخوة وأم وأب تعيشون في غرفة بنتها لكم الوكالة بمقاس (3*3) ومعها أحيانا ملحق صغير..؟ وكيف كنتم جميعا تغتسلون فيها وتعد لكم أمكم فيها الطعام ويستقبل فيها أيضا والدكم الضيوف وفي آخر الليل تنامون جميعا فيها في صفوف..

أتذكر حقائب المدرسة التي كان أطفال اللاجئين يحملونها..؟ وكيف كانت مصنوعة على أيدي أمهاتهم من القماش (الخيش)..

أتذكر أن تلاميذ مدارس وكالة الغوث كانوا يحلقون رؤوسهم على درجة الصفر..؟ وذلك حفاظا على نظافتها وللوقاية من حشرة القمل التي كانت منتشرة بسبب تدني مستوى النظافة لقلة المياه..

أتذكر انك لبست بنطا لا أو قميصا به ألف رقعة ورقعة..؟
أتذكر انك أمضيت أياما وأسابيع دون أن يكون في جيبك ملّيما احمر..؟

أتذكر النباتات البرّيّة- كالخبّزة والعلت والّوف- وهي تتصدر مائدتكم في معظم الأيام..؟

أتذكر أيام كان في المخيم عددا ضخما من المقاهي تمتلئ بالشباب وحتى كبار السن..؟ يمضون فيها طيلة نهارهم وحتى منتصف الليل... لأنهم بدون عمل..

أتذكر ألعاب الأطفال المفضّلة- عرب ويهود- وعسكر وحرامية- والزّرينة- والكومستير..؟ وكيف كان أولاد الحارة الواحدة يشكّلون حلفا مقدّسا ليهاجموا أولاد الحارات الأخرى..
أتذكر كم سمعت عبارات التندّر والاستهزاء والحطّ من مكانة اللاجئين..؟

أتذكر كم كانت الحكومة تجنّد مخبرين تسلّطهم على الناس ليتجسّسوا ويحصوا أنفاس البشر..؟وكم مرة ضبطّهم يسترقون السّمع خلف الشّبابيك، ويتلصلصون من الثّقوب..
وأنهى الشيخ كلامه والمؤذّن ينادي على صلاة المغرب معتذرا عن إكمال الحكاية بالقول: يا عمّي إن ما ذكرته لك ما هو إلا جزء بسيط مما واجهه معظم اللاجئين بعد لجوئهم وتشريدهم من ديارهم الأولى... وأوصيك أن تحفظ ما قلته لك، وان تنقله لأبناء جيلك علهم لا ينسون.



الكاتب : خالد منصور عضو المجلس السياسي في حزب الشعب

----------


## اليمامة

مـا راح نبيـع !!!
ظلت الحجة حليمة رحمها الله تردد حتى يوم وفاتها عبارة ( تيأسوش يا ولاد .. رح ترجع لبلاد لصاحبها ).. وكانت تضيف دوما ( بجوز أنا ما ارجع .. وبجوز ابني ما يرجع.. بس أكيد ولاد ولادي رايحين يرجعوا ويعمروا البلد ويطهروها من وسخ اليهود اللي اغتصبوها وطردونا منها ).

أما أختها الأكبر منها-- الحجة يسرى-- رحمها الله فكانت تقول: (والله يا عمتي الظلم ما بدوم ومش ممكن هذولة الشقر صحاب العيون الزرق والسود وأصحاب الشعر المجعد يدوموا هون، لأنهم غربا عن الأرض ولأنها الأرض مجبولة بعرق ودم صحابها الفلاحين الفلسطينية)..

وفي يوم من الأيام قصدت بيت عمتي الحجة يسرى وكانت تسكن بجوار بيتنا في مخيم الفارعة.. وطرقت لوح الزينكو المسمى مجازا بالباب وناديت: يا حجة.. يا عرب.. فلم يرد على ندائي احد، دفعت الباب ومشيت حتى وصلت قاع الدار ( أمام الغرفة الوسطى ) فسمعت صوتا بالداخل.. استرقت السمع فكان حوارا هادئا وجدانيا بين الأختين الحجة يسرى وأختها الحاجة حليمة.. وانتبهت فإذا به يدور عن الهجرة وآلامها، وعن البلد الأصلية أم الزينات والحياة فيها قبل النكبة.. اقتحمت خلوة الأختين فرحبتا بي وأفسحتا لي مجالا للجلوس معهما على فرشة صغيرة ( نسميها نحن بالطراحة، ) وفورا صبت لي الحجة حليمة كاسة شاي من إبريق كانتا قد جهزتاه لنفسيهما مسبقا، فرشفت قليلا من الكاسة، وفورا عاجلتني الحجة يسرى بالسؤال : ( هل صحيح أن القيادة الفلسطينية تفكر بحل قضية اللاجئين بإسكانهم في "المستوطنات" بعد إخراج "المستوطنين" منها-- ضمن حل نهائي للقضية الفلسطينية..؟؟ وتبعتها الحجة حليمة بالسؤال ( هل صحيح يا عمتي بدهم يعطونا مصاري بدل بلادنا.. ؟؟ ).. وهنا قررت استفزازهما لأعرف مدى تعلقهما بحق العودة وببلدهما الأصلي ام الزينات الواقعة على سفوح جبل الكرمل الى الجنوب الشرقي من مدينة حيفا، فقلت لهما وهل تكرهون ذلك..؟؟ وهل كان لديكم قبل تشريدكم بيوتا وشوارع وكهرباء ومياه ومدارس وحدائق عامة كالموجودة اليوم في "المستوطنات"..؟؟.. فانا اعرف أن بيوتكم كانت بدائية وحياتكم كانت بدائية ومعظمكم كان يعيش الفقر ولم تعرفوا التقدم إلا بعد اللجوء.. ولماذا لا تقبلوا التعويض وتبنوا بيوتا وتغيروا حياة البؤس التي تعيشوها في المخيمات إلى حياة أكثر رغدا وهناء فهنا ارض فلسطينية كما هي هناك ارض فلسطينية..!!!

وعندها انفجرتا بوجهي وانهالتا علي بالتوبيخ وبالشتم وبتوجيه شتى الاتهامات لي.. حاولت تهدئتهما وإنهاء ثورة غضبهما قائلا لهما: اقنعاني بعكس ما قلت.. فبدان الحديث-- تكمل الواحدة منهما الأخرى وتضيف لحديثها ما يجعله أكثر قوة ووضوح.

• صحيح أن بيوتنا كانت بدائية.. ولكنها كانت ملكنا-- وليست كما هي مسجلة الآن في مخيمات الانروا ( ساكن غير مالك ).. وحياتنا كانت بدائية.. لكنها كانت ابسط.. ولو لم تحصل النكبة لكنا قد طورنا حياتنا.. ودليل ذلك أننا بعد النكبة ساهمنا بقسط كبير بتطوير كل المجتمعات التي عشنا فيها.. ولعلمك كان لدينا في كل قرية مدرسة وكان لدينا في القدس وحيفا ويافا وعكا كليات ومعاهد متوسطة.

• ومن قال لك أننا كنا فقراء..؟؟ نعم كان عندنا فقراء.. لكن كان فقراؤنا اقل عددا بكثير من فقراء الدول العربية الأخرى.. فقد كانت بلادنا بلاد الخير الوفير، وكانت مكان جذب للعمال من شتى البلاد.. كان يأتي إلينا اللبنانيين والسوريين والمصريين والأردنيين ليعملوا في مصانعنا وموانئنا.. ففلسطين كانت قبل النكبة مثلما هي دول الخليج اليوم، وعندما كان الفلسطيني يصل إلى لبنان مثلا.. كان اللبنانيون يقولون جاء الفلسطيني أبو جنيه الذهب.

• كنا ننتمي للأرض وللبلد، ونشعر أننا أسياد فيها، وأنها بلادنا التي سنعيش ونموت فيها بكرامتنا-- دون أن ينعتنا احد أو يسمينا بالغرباء والأجانب واللاجئين، ولا يعاملنا الآخرون كمواطنين مشبوهين، أو من درجة ثانية أو ثالثة فيها.

• نحن لم نقبل التعويض ولا التوطين حتى ونحن في قمة بؤسنا وشقائنا في بدايات اللجوء-- حين كنا نسكن العراء ونلتحف السماء.. وانتفضنا ضدها وأسقطناها.. فهل يعقل أن نقبل الآن بتلك العروض وقد تحسنت إلى حد كبير أوضاعنا..؟؟

• سنظل نشعر بالحرمان وأننا لاجئين ما دمنا بعيدين عن أوطاننا الأصلية، ولن تغنينا عن بلادنا الأصلية لا أمريكا ولا كندا ولا الدنمارك ولا استراليا ولا الخليج ولا كل أموال الدنيا.. ولا حتى ما يفكر به بعض السياسيين من إسكاننا في "المستوطنات" في مناطق الضفة الغربية-- كحل نهائي لقضية اللاجئين-- ولن نوافق على اعتبار العودة إلى مناطق السلطة الفلسطينية بديلا للعودة الحقيقية-- فنحن هنا في مخيمات الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة نعتبر أنفسنا أيضا ضيوف، ونشعر دائما أن وجودنا هنا مؤقت..

وأضافتا: نحن نعرف أن تنفيذ حق العودة أمر صعب في المدى المنظور ونقول لسياسيينا انه حتى لو تأجل تنفيذ حق العودة مائة عام فنحن نقبل بذلك.. لكن لا توقعوا اتفاقيات تقتل حلمنا وحلم أبناءنا بالمطالبة بالعودة وبالكفاح من اجل تحقيقها.

وختمتا كلامهما بالقول: كل ما يعرض اليوم علينا هو عملية بيع لحقوقنا وتصفية لقضيتنا.. ونحن نقول للعالم اجمع-- لقيادتنا الفلسطينية ولأعدائنا وللمجتمع الدولي كله... ما رح نبيع.. فافعلوا ما تشاءون-- وحتى لو وقعتم كل الاتفاقيات فلن تقتلوا حلمنا بالعودة إلى ارض التين والزيتون والصبر والرمان.. ونحن واثقون أن الزمن سيتغير يوما ما، وستنقلب الموازين، وعندها يا ويل اللذين تآمروا علينا.

----------


## اليمامة

*بين عام 46 و عام 48 عامين فقط تحولت فيها فلسطين الحبيبة إلى القبضة اليهودية

و لكن المسألة ليست في عامين المسألة في خطط و مكر و سلسلة اتصلت بعضها ببعض و قد يكون عمرها عشرات السنين من المجرمين و المفسدين و العابثين اليهود لسرقة هذه الأرض من تحت أيدي المسلمين و إنشاء دولة اليهود في فلسطين

اليهود أمة مغضوب عليها و أمة قذرة جبانة و لكن صنعوا في التاريخ عام أسودا على المسلمين

عام النكبة 1948م

فجعوا النساء العجائز



و أخرجوهم من بيوتهم إلى الملاجيء



فهل تتخيل نفسك و بعد أن كنت تعيش في بيتك ثم تطرد منه إلى هذه الخيام *
و تحولت مدرستك إلى هذه الخيمة



ثم رجعت إلى بيتك لتقبل رأس أبيك و وجدته قد سكن في العراء تغطيه قطعة قماش



إن جبروت اليهود و تعديهم و ظلمهم و تعسفهم لا يعرف الرحمة حتى مع الأطفال



بأي جريرة يتحول شعب مسلم إلى شعب فقير لاجي ينتظر الصدقات و الاحسان ؟؟؟






كل هذه الأحداث و هذه الصور في زمن 48 زمن النكبة التي لُطّخ فيها التاريخ المعاصر و كانت مساحة الأرض للفلسطينين أكبر..





يا ترى ..كيف أصبحت الأرض الآن ؟* 
منقول

----------


## اليمامة

رام الله(ألف): استعرضت رئيسة الجهاز المركزي للإحصاء الفلسطيني، علا عوض أوضاع الشعب الفلسطيني بالأرقام والحقائق عشية الذكرى الثالثة والستين للنكبة. مشيرة إلى أنها "ذكرى اقتلاع وتهجير الشعب الفلسطيني منundefined أرضه ووطنه تطهير عرقي منظم ومدبر قامت به العصابات الصهيونية المسلحة."
وقالت في تقرير وصل(ألف):"مصطلح نكبة يعبر في العادة عن الكوارث الناجمة عن الظروف والعوامل الطبيعية مثل الزلازل والبراكين والأعاصير، بينما نكبة فلسطين كانت عملية تطهير عرقي وتدمير وطرد لشعب أعزل وإحلال شعب آخر مكانه، وجاءت نتاجاً لمخططات عسكرية بفعل الإنسان وتواطؤ الدول، فقد عبرت أحداث نكبة فلسطين وما تلاها من تهجير حتى احتلال ما تبقى من أراضي فلسطين في عام 1967 عن مأساة كبرى للشعب الفلسطيني، وتشريد نحو 800 ألف فلسطيني من قراهم ومدنهم إلى الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة والدول العربية المجاورة، فضلاً عن تهجير الآلاف من الفلسطينيين عن ديارهم رغم بقاءهم داخل نطاق الأراضي التي أخضعت لسيطرة إسرائيل، وذلك من أصل 1.4 مليون فلسطيني كانوا يقيمون في فلسطين التاريخية عام 1948 في 1,300 قرية ومدينة فلسطينية. "

وأكدت البيانات الموثقة إن العصابات الصهيونية سيطرت خلال مرحلة النكبة على 774 قرية ومدينة، حيث قاموا بتدمير 531 قرية ومدينة فلسطينية، واقترفت أكثر من 70 مذبحة ومجزرة بحق الفلسطينيين وأدت إلى استشهاد ما يزيد عن 15 ألف فلسطيني خلال فترة النكبة.

وتشير المعطيات الإحصائية أن عدد الفلسطينيين عام 1948 قد بلغ 1.4 مليون نسمة، في حين قدر عدد هم نهاية عام 2010 بحوالي 11 مليون نسمة، وهذا يعني أنهم تضاعفوا بنحو 8 مرات منذ أحداث النكبة. وفيما يتعلق بعدد الفلسطينيين المقيمين حاليا في فلسطين التاريخية (ما بين النهر والبحر) فإن البيانات تشير إلى أن عددهم قد بلغ في نهاية عام 2010 حوالي 5.5 مليون نسمة مقابل نحو 5.7 مليون يهودي.
وتوقع"الإحصاء" أن يتساوى عدد المواطنين الفلسطينيين والمستوطنين اليهود مع نهاية عام 2014، حيث سيبلغ ما يقارب 6.1 مليون لكل من اليهود والفلسطينيين وذلك فيما لو بقيت معدلات النمو السائدة حالياً. وستصبح نسبة اليهود حوالي 48.2% نهاية عام 2020 ، إذ سيصل عددهم إلى 6.7 مليون يهودي مقابل 7.2 مليون فلسطيني.

وتظهر المعطيات الإحصائية أن نسبة اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في الأراضي الفلسطينية تشكل ما نسبته 44.0% من مجمل المقيمين نهاية العام 2010، كما بلغ عدد اللاجئين المسجلين لدى وكالة الغوث منتصف عام 2010، حوالي 4.8 مليون لاجئ فلسطيني، يشكلون ما نسبته 43.4% من مجمل السكان الفلسطينيين في العالم، يتوزعون بواقع 60.4% في كل من الأردن وسوريا ولبنان، و16.3% في الضفة الغربية، و23.3% في قطاع غزة.

فيما يعيش حوالي 29.4% منهم في 58 مخيماً تتوزع بواقع 10 مخيمات في الأردن، و9 في سوريا، و12 في لبنان، و19 في الضفة الغربية، و8 في قطاع غزة.

وتمثل هذه التقديرات الحد الأدنى لعدد اللاجئين الفلسطينيين باعتبار وجود لاجئين غير مسجلين، إذ لا يشمل هذا العدد من تم تشريدهم من الفلسطينيين بعد عام 1949 حتى عشية حرب حزيران 1967 "حسب تعريف وكالة الغوث للاجئين" ولا يشمل أيضا الفلسطينيين الذين رحلوا أو تم ترحيلهم عام 1967 على خلفية الحرب والذين لم يكونوا لاجئين أصلا. كما قد قدر عدد السكان الفلسطينيين الذين لم يغادروا وطنهم عام 1948 بحوالي 154 ألف مواطنا، في حين يقدر عددهم في الذكرى الثالثة والستون للنكبة حوالي 1.36 مليون نسمة نهاية عام 2010 بنسبة جنس بلغت حوالي 102.2 ذكرا لكل مائة أنثى. ووفقا للبيانات المتوفرة حول الفلسطينيين المقيمين في إسرائيل للعام 2007 بلغت نسبة الأفراد أقل من 15 سنة حوالي 40.6% من مجموع هؤلاء الفلسطينيين مقابل 3.2% منهم تبلغ أعمارهم 65 سنة فأكثر، مما يشير إلى أن هذا المجتمع فتيا كامتداد طبيعي للمجتمع الفلسطيني عامة.

كما قدر عدد السكان في الأراضي الفلسطينية بحوالي 4.1 مليون نسمة في نهاية عام 2010 منهم 2.5 مليون في الضفة الغربية وحوالي 1.6 مليون في قطاع غزة. من جانب آخر بلغ عدد السكان في محافظة القدس حوالي 386 ألف نسمة في نهاية العام 2010، منهم حوالي 62.1% يقيمون في ذلك الجزء من المحافظة والذي ضمته إسرائيل عنوة بعيد احتلالها للضفة الغربية في عام 1967. وتعتبر الخصوبة في الأراضي الفلسطينية مرتفعة إذا ما قورنت بالمستويات السائدة حالياً في الدول الأخرى، فقد وصل معدل الخصوبة الكلية عام 2010 في الأراضي الفلسطينية 4.2 مولود، بواقع 3.8 في الضفة الغربية و4.9 في قطاع غزة.

في حين، بلغت الكثافة السكانية في الأراضي الفلسطينية في نهاية العام 2010 حوالي 682 فرد/كم2 بواقع 450 فرد/كم2 في الضفة الغربية و4,279 فرد/كم2 في قطاع غزة، أما في إسرائيل فبلغت الكثافة السكانية في نهاية العام 2010 حوالي 357 فرد/كم2 من العرب واليهود.

وتشير البيانات إلى أن عدد المواقع الاستعمارية في نهاية العام 2010 في الضفة الغربية قد بلغ 470 موقعا، حيث شهد العام 2010 إقامة 7 بؤر جديدة وتوسيع ما يقارب من 141 موقعا، ويتركز وجود المستعمرات في محافظة القدس من حيث عدد المستعمرات والمستعمرين والمساحة المبنية التي تشكل في محافظة القدس ما نسبته 23.7% من مجموع الأراضي المبنية في المستعمرات الإسرائيلية في الأراضي الفلسطينية، أما عدد المستعمرين في الضفة الغربية فقد بلغ 517,774 مستعمراً نهاية العام 2009. وتظهر البيانات أن 51.6% من المستعمرين يسكنون في محافظة القدس حيث بلغ عـددهم حوالي 267,325 مستعمراً منهم 201,273 مستعمراً في القدس .
وتشكل نسبة المستعمرين إلى الفلسطينيين في الضفة الغربية حوالي 21 مستعمر مقابل كل 100 فلسطيني، في حين بلغت أعلاها في محافظة القدس حوالي 71 مستعمر مقابل كل 100 فلسطيني.

وقال الإحصاء :صادر الاحتلال الإسرائيلي مئات الآلاف من الدونمات في الضفة الغربية من أصحابها الفلسطينيين لإقامة جدار الضم والتوسع، وبلغت مساحة الأراضي الفلسطينية المعزولة والمحاصرة بين الجدار والخط الأخضر (باستثناء J1) حوالي 733 كم2 تشكل 13.0% من مساحة الضفة الغربية، منها حوالي 348 كم2 أراضي زراعية و110 كم2 مستغلة كمستعمرات وقواعد عسكرية و250 كم2 غابات ومناطق مفتوحة بالإضافة إلى 25 كم2 أراضي مبنية فلسطينية، بالإضافة إلى حوالي 29% من مساحة الضفة الغربية يوجد قيود على استخدامها في منطقة الأغوار، يضاف إليها 3.5% من مساحة الضفة الغربية تمت مصادرتها للطرق الالتفافية والمستعمرات، كما أقام الاحتلال الإسرائيلي منطقة عازلة على طول الشريط الحدودي لقطاع غزة بعرض يزيد عن 1,500م على طول الحدود الشرقية للقطاع والبالغة نحو 58 كم ما يعني أنها ستقتطع 87 كم² من إجمالي مساحة قطاع غزة, وبهذا يسيطر الاحتلال الإسرائيلي على ما قدره 24% من مساحة القطاع البالغة 365 كم² الذي يعتبر من أكثر المناطق ازدحاما وكثافة في السكان.

وأضفت الأرقام:" يعيش حوالي 11 مليون نسمة على أرض فلسطين التاريخية كما هو في نهاية العام 2010 والتي تقدر مساحتها بحوالي 27,000 كم2 ويشكل اليهود ما نسبته 49.4% ويستغلون أكثر من 85% من المساحة الكلية للأراضي وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن اليهود في عهد الانتداب البريطاني استغلوا فقط 1,682 كم2 من أرض فلسطين التاريخية وتشكل ما نسبته 6.2%. بينما تبلغ نسبة العرب 47.9% من مجموع السكان ويستغلون أقل من 15% من مساحة الأرض، ويشكل الآخرون (المسيحيون من غير العرب والمصنفون من قبل إسرائيل من دون ديانة) حوالي 2.7% منهم ويعيشون داخل الأراضي المحتلة منذ النكبة.
ع خ(ألف)

----------


## اليمامة

*


غدا ..ستعودون..
من نفس الطريق 
تسلكون طريقكم إلى القلب ..
لا تنشغلون عن كل ما يخطفكم عنها ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*

يا نسمة الطهر ..يا ابنة العرب ..يا أصيلة الأصل ..
ستعودين إلى القدس*

----------


## اليمامة

*

اصعدوا ..اصعدوا 
طريقكم محفور ..وعودتكم خالدة ..
اصعدوا ..فالذكرى حاضرة ..
واجبة*

----------


## اليمامة

*


في البرج وشاتيلا: في الوجوه شوقٌ للقاء الأرض.. أرضهم

 و"الشعب يريد العودة الى فلسطين"*

----------


## اليمامة

لم تكن النكبة كارثة طبيعية عابرة، ولم تكن بفعل عوامل جغرافية خارجة عن قدرة التحكم والسيطرة والتغلب عليها.. بل كانت نتاج جملة عوامل وظروف ساهمت فيها القوى المختلفة الحاضرة في المشهد..فكانت هناك القرارات والمخططات والمشاريع الاستعمارية، وكانت هناك الأدبيات والمفاهيم والمنطلقات السياسية / الفكرية / الأيديولوجية العنصرية الإرهابية الصهيونية / الإسرائيلية، من جهة أولى، وكانت هناك ايضا المعطيات والمعادلات العربية والإقليمية والدولية المتواطئة أو المتحالفة أو المتخاذلة تجاه المشروع الصهيوني في فلسطين من جهة ثانية، وكان هناك عجز وتفكك وضعف وقلة تنظيم وتسليح العرب والفلسطينيين على أرض فلسطين من جهة ثالثة، كلها تضافرت معاً لتنتج سلسلة مشاهد ومحطات تحكي لنا قصة النكبة المفتوحة، وتحكي لنا أيضاً قصة الصمود والنضال والصراع الفلسطيني من أجل البقاء.

فمنذ البدايات والجذور، وكما هو موثق في صحف التاريخ والجغرافيا والحضارة والتراث، احتلت فلسطين في الوعي الوطني الفلسطيني دائما قمة الهموم و الاولويات والاهتمامات، كما احتلت في الوعي القومي العربي صميم الوجدان العربي، وكانت في الوعي الاسلامي على امتداد الأمة دائما سرة الأمة الاسلامية...
فكانت وبقيت دوما الجوهر والعنوان الكبير لكل ما يجري على امتداد مساحة الوطن والأمة وكانت جزءا من خارطة الوطن الكبير... وكان شعبها جزءا من الأمة العريقة ..
حملت معركة فلسطين معها دائما كل العناوين ..وكل العناصر ..وكل الأبعاد الأخرى المتعلقة بالعقيدة والهوية والانتماء والتاريخ والحضارة والجغرافيا والمستقبل .

كلهم كانوا يعرفون ذلك ... و لذلك تحالفت وتواطأت المؤسسة الاستعمارية البريطانية والحركة الصهيونية ومن ورائها ايضا الحاضنات الاوروبية الاستعمارية من أجل العبث بحقائق التاريخ والجغرافيا والمسميات ..
اتفقوا على "تسويق فلسطين" على انها "ارض بلا شعب " وعلى انها " الأرض الموعودة " ل "شعب الله المختار " ...؟!

كانت الجريمة الكبرى الاولى فكرة في تلك الادبيات الاقتلاعية الصهيونية ...
ثم تحولت الى قرارات ...
ثم الى تنظيمات وآليات عمل على مختلف الجبهات التنظيمية والاعلامية والاقتصادية ...
فكان الأجتياح الصهيوني التهويدي تحت مظلة وحماية ودعم الاستعمار البريطاني ...

ويبدأ المشهد بذلك الوعد البلفوري المشؤوم للحركة الصهيونية الذي منحها دون حقٍ، وطناً ودولة ومستقبلاً ، فدشن في فلسطين والمنطقة برمتها عصر جديد من الحروب والاعتداءات وجرائم الحرب المروعة التي لم يشهد لها التاريخ مثيلاً، فكانت تلك الجريمة الكبرى الثانية.

وكان ذلك الوعد الباطل فاتحة مسلسل النكبات المتصلة في فلسطين، فجاءت موجات الهجرة والتهجير والغزو البشري اليهودي لفلسطين تحت مظلة ودعم وحماية الاستعمار البريطاني أساساً لتشكيل الجريمة الكبرى الثالثة بعد الوعد التآمري ضد أهل فلسطين، ولتبدأ بعد ذلك مرحلة تطبيق المشروع الصهيوني على الأرض الفلسطينية: الاستيلاء على أكبر مساحات ممكنة من الأراضي العربية .. وبناء أكبر عدد ممكن من المستعمرات الاستيطانية فيها .. وإلى جانب ذلك .. بل وقبل ذلك.. وبالتزامن مع ذلك، بناء جيش حربي صهيوني محترف مدجج بآفتك الأسلحة في ذلك الوقت .. فكانت تلك الجريمة الكبرى الرابعة في المشهد الفلسطيني.

لتبلغ المؤامرة ذروتها عشية الإعلان عن انتهاء فترة الانتداب البريطاني، واندلاع "الحرب" العربية – الصهيونية غير المتكافئة على الإطلاق، والتي كانت مبيتة مطبوخة محسومة لصالح الصهاينة، لتسجل في المشهد الفلسطيني الجريمة الكبرى الخامسة ...

لتأتي بعد ذلك كله الجريمة الكبرى السادسة، مجسدة بأبشع الجرائم الصهيونية عبر التاريخ: حرق شامل للأخضر واليابس في فلسطين، وتدمير شامل للمدن والقرى الفلسطينية (نحو532 قرية وبلدة ومدينة) ، ومجازر جماعية دموية مروعة لم ينج منها حتى الطفل الفلسطيني الرضيع، ثم ترحيل وتشريد وتلجيء جماعي للشعب الفلسطيني ( نحو 850 ألف فلسطيني) .

ولتتحول فلسطين العربية إلى كيان صهيوني، وليتحول شعب فلسطين إلى لاجئين في أصقاع العرب والعالم، بلا وطن وبلا هوية وبلا حقوق وبلا مستقبل، ولتتحول الحركة والعصابات الصهيونية إلى نظام وكيان ودولة معترف بها لها وطن وهوية وحق في الوجود والمستقبل .. لتكون تلك الجريمة الكبرى السابعة في المشهد .

لتتواصل الجرائم الصهيونية بأشكالها المختلفة الدموية والاستيلائية الاستيطانية الاحتلالية، والانتهاكية السافرة لحقوق الفلسطينيين هناك في فلسطين 1948 ، على امتداد المرحلة الزمنية الممتدة من تاريخ الوعد البلفوري الكارثي مرورا بحرب / عدوان حزيران / 1967، وليس انتهاء بالراهن الفلسطيني/2010، ولتتحول فلسطين 1948 كلها، إلى الهيمنة والسيطرة الصهيونية، وليجري تهويدها بالكامل تقريباً، بعد أن كانت كلها من المية للمية عربية الجذور والهوية والانتماء والملكية.

وليتحول أيضاً أهلنا هناك إلى أقلية قومية مضطهدة مطاردة في وطنها، تتعرض إلى أقسى وأبشع أشكال الممارسات العنصرية على أيدي سلطات ومجتمع الاحتلال، لتشكل هذه المعطيات الجريمة الكبرى الثامنة.

وعلى نحو أعمق واشمل وأشرس، فإذا كان المشهد الأول يقتصر على مساحة فلسطين 1948 ، فإن المشهد الثاني الذي يبدأ فصله الأول بالعدوان الإسرائيلي على العرب في حزيران 1967، والذي أسفر عن هزيمة عربية أخرى قاسية واسفر عن احتلال الضفة وغزة والجولان وسيناء، يشتمل بدوره على سلسة اخرى مفتوحة من الجرائم الكبرى المستمرة.

ولكن .. تبقى الجريمة الأكبر والأقسى والأشد قهراً ومرارة في المشد الفلسطيني برمته منذ اكثر من قرن من الزمن، هي تلك المتمثلة بحالة العجز والاستخذاء والتأقلم العربي مع مشهد الجرائم الصهيونية المستمرة ، والمتمثلة أيضاً بحالة التواطؤ الأمريكي – الغربي مع دولة الاحتلال الصهيوني، في ظل تآمر او فرجة أو حيادية المجتمع الدولي.

وتبقى إستمرارية النكبة المفتوحة المترامية الى الفضاءات العربية الاخرى، بسبب حالة العرب المتفككة القطرية الانقسامية وبسبب السياسات لعربية التي تحولت على نحو دراماتيكي مرعب من لاءات الرفض للمشروع الصهيوني الى نعمات القبول به والتعايش معه...؟

نواف الزور

----------


## اليمامة

عزيزة هى كانت ..مثل فلسطين التى ستكون ..
لا تبك ..
فتحت صدرها لعبير الوطن ..تنفسته بسنينها القصيرة ..أملا فى العودة 
وستعود ..إن شاء الله

----------


## اليمامة

يازارعين السمسم 




من مزرعتى ..





حناجركم سميح شقير تراث فلسطيني

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

*


حلم العودة البرىء..الشجاع ..
حاضر فى الطبيعة والحياة اليومية*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> • صحيح أن بيوتنا كانت بدائية.. ولكنها كانت ملكنا-- وليست كما هي مسجلة الآن في مخيمات الانروا ( ساكن غير مالك ).. وحياتنا كانت بدائية.. لكنها كانت ابسط.. ولو لم تحصل النكبة لكنا قد طورنا حياتنا..
> 
> • كنا ننتمي للأرض وللبلد، ونشعر أننا أسياد فيها، وأنها بلادنا التي سنعيش ونموت فيها بكرامتنا-- دون أن ينعتنا احد أو يسمينا بالغرباء والأجانب واللاجئين، ولا يعاملنا الآخرون كمواطنين مشبوهين، أو من درجة ثانية أو ثالثة فيها.
> 
> • نحن لم نقبل التعويض ولا التوطين حتى ونحن في قمة بؤسنا وشقائنا في بدايات اللجوء-- حين كنا نسكن العراء ونلتحف السماء.. وانتفضنا ضدها وأسقطناها.. فهل يعقل أن نقبل الآن بتلك العروض وقد تحسنت إلى حد كبير أوضاعنا..؟؟
> 
> • سنظل نشعر بالحرمان وأننا لاجئين ما دمنا بعيدين عن أوطاننا الأصلية، ولن تغنينا عن بلادنا الأصلية لا أمريكا ولا كندا ولا الدنمارك ولا استراليا ولا الخليج ولا كل أموال الدنيا..
> 
> [/COLOR]


لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله

ياغزة هزي هالظلم .. بعد الصبر يجي النصر ..

يانابلس صلي الفجر .. جنين ما ننساكي

فلسطين ضمي عالجرح .. رشي ورد فوق الملح ..

لابد يجي هالصبح .. تشرق شمس دنياكي

لك الله يا فلسطين 

مجهود خرافى يا أخت ندى تسلم اااااااايدك  :f2: 

متااااااابع

----------


## اليمامة

> لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله
> 
> ياغزة هزي هالظلم .. بعد الصبر يجي النصر ..
> 
> يانابلس صلي الفجر .. جنين ما ننساكي
> 
> فلسطين ضمي عالجرح .. رشي ورد فوق الملح ..
> 
> لابد يجي هالصبح .. تشرق شمس دنياكي
> ...


أهلا يا أستاذ *عادل* ..ربنا يكرمك
بشكرك على الحضور والتشجيع
وتابع معى ..كل شىء عن فلسطين ..
تحياتى
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*حكاية القدس ..حكاية طويلة ..
*



*د.محمد مراد (باحث
وأستاذ جامعي) ..من أمتع الدراسات التى قرأتها ..

*الصراع الدائر على القدس حاليًا لم يكن حدثًا طارئًا معزولاً عن استراتيجية
صهيونية اعتمدت سياسة المراحل المتدرّجة وصولاً الى هدفها المركزي في تحقيق
يهودية الدولة العبرية ليس على أرض فلسطين و حسب, و إنَّما على المجال
الجيوسياسي للمشرق العربي الذي يجمع بين مفاصل بحرية أربعة: من الفرات شرقًا
إلى النيل غربًا و من البحر المتوسط شمالاً إلى البحر الأحمر جنوبًا, أي من
العراق إلى مصر, و من شبه الجزيرة العربية إلى بلاد الشام.

ولمّا كانت الصهيونية من حيث هي أيديولوجية استعمارية استيطانية قد تلازمت في
نموها ومراحل تطورها مع نموّ مصالح الرأسماليات الغربية وتطوُّرها, فإنَّ
المكاسب التي حقَّقتها الصهيونية على طريق إنجاز مشروعها التوراتي التهويدي
للقدس وفلسطين وبالتالي لسائر المجال الحيوي للمشرق العربي، هي مكاسب توافرت
بفعل الدعم المتواصل لرأسماليات المركز الغربي, والتي تمثَّلت بالثنائية
الأنكلو - فرنسية حتى الحرب العالمية الثانية, وبالولايات المتحدة الأميركية
التي تبوَّأت سدّة الهرم الرأسمالي بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.

واذا كانت الإدارة البوشية (2000 - 2008) قد أوجدت, من خلال حروبها الاستباقية
التي أفضت إلى احتلال العراق (2003)، وإلى حضور عسكري مكثّف ومباشر في الخليج
العربي, المناخات الملائمة للمشروع الصهيوني في تحقيقه إنجازات جديدة, فإنَّ
الادارة الأميركية الجديدة برئاسة باراك أوباما, والتي جاءت ترفع شعار
الدبلوماسية المرنة تجاه التعامل مع قضايا الشرق الأوسط ومنها قضية الصراع
العربي - الصهيوني, لم تمثِّل خروجًا عن المسارات السياسية للإدارات الأميركية
السابقة, وبالتالي, فإنَّ اعتمادها الدبلوماسية والانفتاح السياسي ليس إلاَّ من
باب إعادة ترتيب الأولويات في سياسة أميركا الخارجية, والسعي للحصول على مكاسب
أميركية – صهيونية من خلال تكتيكات جديدة قد يتبادر إلى الأذهان أنها متغيِّرات
نوعية في السياسة الأميركية ولكنها, في الواقع, ليست سوى تكتيكات مرحلية ظرفية
موظّفة في خدمة جملة من الثوابت الاستراتيجية التي يتقاطع عندها المشروعان
الرأسمالي الأميركي من جهة, والصهيوني التهويدي في القدس و فلسطين وسائر المشرق
العربي من جهة أخرى.

إنّ المعركة التي تدور اليوم حول المسجد الأقصى ليست من جرّاء احتكاك بين مواطن
مقدسي فلسطيني مدافع عن أرضه و مقدّساته, وآخر مستوطن صهيوني حملته نزعة
الاغتصاب والاستيطان من أماكن بعيدة من العالم, و إنما هي معركة بين تاريخين
وجغرافيتين وهويتين مختلفتين تمامًا: بين تاريخ و جغرافيا وهوية لمواطن الاصالة
العربية الفلسطينية, و آخر صهيوني دخيل من شذّاذ الآفاق أتى إلى القدس وفلسطين
وراح يعمل على إلغاء السمات الحضارية المتميّزة للمدينة المقدسة جاهدًا, من
خلال الحفريات في بيت المقدس, أن يقدّم للعالم تاريخًا مزيَّفًا بهدف إعادة
تشكيل المدينة بانتاجها يهودية خالصة بعد محو هويتها التاريخية العربية
وعروبتها بثنائيتها المسيحية والإسلامية. 



باب العامود ( بوابة دمشق ) أحد ابواب القدس عام 1900

وإذا كانت فلسطين قد تحوَّلت، منذ مطالع القرن العشرين، لا سيَّما مع النكبة
التي عرفتها في كيانها الجغرافي الاجتماعي – السياسي على أثر الهزيمة التي مُني
بها النظام الإقليمي العربي من خلال إفلاسه في منع قيام "الدولة الإسرائيلية"
العام 1948، إذا كانت تحوَّلت إلى قضية قومية مركزية تقدَّمت سائر قضايا العرب
الأخرى، فإنّ مدينة القدس باتت القضية الأكثر بعدًا في مدلولاتها الصراعية
الدينية والأيديولوجية والثقافية والحضارية، وفي تحوُّلها إلى ساحة الاشتباك
المركزي بين مشروعين إثنين: مشروع أمبريالي صهيوني – أميركي تقوم استراتيجيته
على إلغاء الهوية التاريخية للقدس ولسائر المدن العربية من جهة، وآخر نهضوي
عربي تحرري يسعى إلى إستعادة دور المدن – المفاصل كالقدس وبيروت ودمشق وحلب
والإسكندرية والقاهرة وبغداد ومكة وفاس وسواها من جهة أخرى.

في الوقت الذي أجمعت الأديان السماوية الثلاثة اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام على
قدسية القدس كمخزون قيمي ديني تاريخي، إلا أنّ المدينة شهدت مبكرًا وما زالت
تشهد حتى الآن صراعات تتجاوز الأبعاد السياسية والدينية أو القومية إلى صراعات
أكثر عمقًا وبعدًا من حيث الدلالات الوظيفية للمدينة المقدّسة، دلالات ترتبط
بدورها كمدينة ذات مخزون ثقافي عربي – إسلامي تقوم وظيفتها على نشر الرسالة
العربية – الإسلامية في العالم أي وظيفتها الإنسانية العالمية، وبين وظيفتها
التهويدية المدفوعة بنـزعة تلمودية تقوم على إلغاء الهوية والأرض والذاكرة عند
سكانها الأصليين، وإحلال آخرين استيطانيين غرباء مكانهم تأخذ المدينة إلى وظيفة
تلمودية مسيطرة تنسجم مع نظرية "شعب الله المختار" لتبرير أيديولوجية التفوق
اليهودي وتقاطعاتها مع أيديولوجية الرأسمالية الجديدة في عصر العولمة، أي عصر
التنميط الأحادي للعالم اقتصاديًا وسياسيًا وثقافيًا، وتحويله إلى تابع زبائني
تنحصر مهمته في خدمة الأقوى الرأسمالي المسيطر والمستأثر بحكم الشعوب والأمم
وبثرواتها الطبيعية والإقتصادية والبشرية. من هنا، فإنّ الصراع على القدس لم
يكن في الماضي، ولن يكون في الحاضر والمستقبل، صراعًا دينيًا كما يطفو على سطح
الأزمة بين العرب والصهاينة، وإنما هو صراع على الأرض والإنسان والهوية، صراع
بين أيديولوجية الإجتثاث الصهيونية من جهة، وأيديولوجية الأنسنة العربية
المخزونة بقيم التسامح والمساواة والعدالة من جهة أخرى.

يأتي الصراع الجيوسياسي على القدس حاليًا في مقدَّم أنواع الصراعات السياسية
والدينية والإقتصادية والثقافية الأخرى وأشكالها. والمقصود بالصراع الجيوسياسي
هو ذلك الذي يتركَّز على الإمساك بجغرافية المكان لما لها من أهمية جيوسياسية
تضمن التفوُّق والغلبة للقوى المستأثرة بالمكان نفسه والمتحكِّمة بتوظيفاته
البعيدة. 




باب الخليل عام 1900


كان موقع فلسطين الجغرافي، وموقع القدس فيها، من أهمّ الأسباب لنشوب الصراعات
التاريخية بشأنها. فقد شكّل المشرق العربي، وفلسطين جزء منه، وما يزال يشكل حتى
اليوم، موقعًا جيو – استراتيجيًا وحضاريًا متميزًا. فهو موقع الاتصال بين حوض
البحر المتوسط وامتداداته الأوروبية من جهة، ومنطقة الخليج العربي امتدادًا إلى
جنوب شرق آسيا وجنوب الاتحاد السوفياتي السابق (الاتحاد الروسي اليوم) من جهة
أخرى. فالمربّع الحيوي الذي يجمع بين مكة المكرّمة (الحجاز) والقاهرة (مصر)
وبغداد (العراق) و دمشق (الشّام)، شهد، منذ فجر التاريخ، تمازجًا حضاريًا بين
الحضارات المحلية من فرعونية وكنعانية وفينيقية وأمورية وسومرية وبابلية من
جهة، والحضارات الوافدة من فارسية وإغريقية ورومانية من جهة أخرى.
كان موقع فلسطين من المربع الحيوي المشار إليه، نقطة الاستهداف المركزي المبكر
للحركة الصهيونية التي وُلدت من رحم الرأسماليات الغربية الأوروبية في صعودها
الخطي الذي بدأت تشهده مع مطالع النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر، والذي
تمثَّل بجملة من التطورات النوعية على مستوى الإقتصاد الصناعي – النقدي
ومتطلباته في المراكمات الرأسمالية المستمرة سواء في السيطرة على أسواق لتصريف
الفائض الإنتاجي في مستعمرات تابعة لها أم في توفير احتياجاتها الصناعية من
المواد الخام المتوافرة في أراضي تلك المستعمرات.

من هنا، فإن الإسترجاعية التاريخية أي العودة إلى أرض "الميعاد" التي حملت
لواءها الصهيونية المنتجة رأسماليًا أوروبيًا حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية
الثانية، وأمبرياليًا أميركيًا بعد تلك الحرب، ليست سوى إسقاطًا أيديولوجيًا
لتبرير النـزوع الصهيوني نحو إجتثاث سكان القدس وفلسطين واقتلاعهم كهوية وذاكرة
تاريخية، من أجل الإمساك بمركزية المجال الجيواستراتيجي للقدس وفلسطين تمهيدًا
للإنطلاق نحو الإمساك بكل المربع العربي الذي يجمع بين أرض شبه الجزيرة العربية
ومصر والعراق و الشام، وهو المربَّع الذي ينسجم مع مقولة الصهيونية التلمودية
في إقامة "إسرائيل الكبرى من الفرات إلى النيل".

تحاول هذه الدراسة أن تحلِّل الأبعاد الجيواستراتيجية للسياسة الصهيونية تجاه
تهويد مدينة القدس، وذلك بالتوقُّف عند أنماط التهويد الجغرافي (الأرض)
والديموغرافي (الإنسان) والتاريخي الحضاري (الهوية والثقافة). 



باب الجديد سنة 1900


أما المنهج الذي تعتمده الدراسة فهو منهج التاريخ الإجتماعي لما هو منهج دينامي
حراكي تطوري يقوم على تفحص أسباب الظاهرة في طور التكوين والتشكل، مرورًا برصد
حركة الظاهرة في الواقع، أي أشكال نموها وتطورها مكانيًا وزمانيًا وصولاً إلى
إستنتاج الدلالات التي تتركها في هذا الواقع حاضرًا ومستقبلاً.

*القدس في استراتيجية التهويد الصهيوني*
استراتيجية التهويد هي عملية اقتلاع الشعب الفلسطيني ليس من أرضه وحسب، وإنما
فصله كليًّا عن تاريخه ومحو ذاكرته الثقافية التي نسجها عبر قرون طويلة من
الزمن. وإذا كانت الجغرافية (الأرض) قد شكّلت المسرح الحياتي للجماعة العربية
الفلسطينية، وإذا كان التاريخ أيضًا قد شكَّل ذاكرة هذه الجماعة وهويتها
الحضارية، فإنّ التهويد الصهيوني جاء ليكون قطعًا فاصلاً بين الجغرافيا
والتاريخ أي بين الأرض وإنسانها، وبالتالي تصدير هذا الإنسان إلى الفراغ ورميه
في المجهول. على قاعدة هذه الغائية الصهيونية المرسومة في استراتيجية التهويد،
تحدَّدت طبيعة الصراع العربي – الصهيوني على القدس وفلسطين، بحيث لم يكن في
حقيقته صراعًا دينيًا أو اجتماعيًا أو حضاريًا أو تنازعًا حدوديًا أو
اقتصاديًا، وإنما كان وما زال، صراعًا بين الإلغاء والبقاء، بين مستوطن صهيوني
اغتصابي من جهة، ومواطن عربي فلسطيني متشبِّث بأرضه ومدافع عن هويته ووجوده من
جهة أخرى(1).

إرتكزت استراتيجية التهويد الصهيوني إلى مسارين متلازمين من حيث الأهداف
والنتائج: الأول، ظرفي سياسي ويتمثَّل بالأسرلة أي إضفاء الطابع الإسرائيلي على
فلسطين المحتلة إداريًا وديموغرافيًا وسياسيًا، والثاني، استراتيجي أيديولوجي
ويتمثل بالتهويد أي إقامة المجتمع والدولة اليهوديين كترجمة توراتية لتحقيق
نبوءات دينية مزعومة تدور حول مقولتي "الأرض الموعودة" و"شعب الله المختار"(2).

هاتان المقولتان لم تتحوَّلا إلى مصدر للتثقيف الأيديولوجي لدى حاخامي الكنيس
اليهودي وحسب، بل وُظِّفتا على نطاق واسع في الخطاب السياسي العلماني للزعماء
العلمانيين والملاحدة الذين لا يؤمنون بالدين، لكنهم رأوا في الأدلجة الدينية
لقضية الصهيونية "أنّ مفاهيم (الشعب المختار) والأرض الموعودة لو أُلغيت،
لانهار أساس الصهيونية"(3).

تجلَّى التوظيف السياسي للمقولتين المذكورتين في التصريحات والخطب الحربية لغير
مسؤول قيادي في الكيان الصهيوني منذ قيامه العام 1948. فقد وصف رئيس الوزراء
"ليفي أشكول" احتلال إسرائيل للقدس الشرقية في حرب 1967 "بالعودة" إلى المدينة
التوراتية التي ظلَّت، بحسب رأيه، في الانتظار ألفي سنة متشوِّقة إلى عودة
اليهود إليها. أما وزير الدفاع "موشيه دايان" وهو العلماني متحدي المؤسسة
الدينية اليهودية فكان أكثر دلالة في تصريحه لحظة وصوله إلى حائط البراق في
القدس القديمة، أي القدس الشرقية، بعد احتلالها العام 1967، حيث قال: "لقد عدنا
إلى أقدس مواقعنا، ولن نتركه مرة ثانية". والأمر نفسه عبّر عنه رئيس الحاخامين
في جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي الجنرال غورين، ألذي أصرّ على تأدية الصلاة في ساحات
الحرم القدسي الشريف في 16 آب/أغسطس 1967 غير مكترث بالفتوى الدينية الصادرة عن
الحاخامية العليا في إسرائيل، بل راح يشدِّد على المطالبة ببناء كنيس يهودي في
الحرم نفسه. هذا، وكان الحاخام نسيم قد أصدر فتوى أعلن فيها قدسية سور الحرم من
جهاته الأربع مشيرًا بذلك إلى قدسيته اليهودية(4).

لقد تلازمت الأيديولوجيا والسياسة في المراحل كلها التي قطعها المشروع الصهيوني
منذ ولادته المبكرة في نهايات القرن التاسع عشر وحتى إنجازه قيام "الدولة
الإسرائيلية" العام 1948، والتي هي حجر الزاوية في قيام الدولة اليهودية على
كامل المساحة الفاصلة بين النيل والفرات. من هنا كانت الأسرلة بمنزلة المرحلة
التمهيدية لبلوغ اليهودية الخالصة. وبمقدار ما كانت الأسرلة في خدمة اليهودية
التوراتية بمقدار ما كانت أيضًا اليهودية التوراتية كأيديولوجية دينية في خدمة
الأسرلة كاجتماع سياسي في إطار الدولة الإسرائيلية التي ظهرت العام 1948، والتي
أبقت جغرافيتها السياسية مفتوحة وقابلة للتوسع عبر مراحل، بحيث كان الرابط
دائمًا بين المرحلة والحرب، وهذا ما يظهر جليًا من خلال سلسلة الحروب التي لجأت
إليها إسرائيل والتي بلغت ست حروب بين 1968 و2006 عدا عن الاجتياحات والأعمال
الحربية اليومية التي تقوم بها ضد الشعب الفلسطيني في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة،
وضد الشعب اللبناني في الجنوب والبقاع، وكذلك مخيمات اللاجئين المنتشرة في غير
منطقة لبنانية.

*القدس بين الأسرلة والتهويد*
إذا كانت الاستراتيجية الصهيونية قد جعلت من فلسطين كلها هدفًا ثابتًا في إضفاء
الطابع الإسرائيلي – اليهودي المهيمن على مختلف مناحي الحياة، والأرض،
والثقافة، والمؤسسات الدينية وسواها، فإنّ منزلة القدس – "قلب العقيدة" في
الأيديولوجية الصهيونية – ظلَّت تمثل خصوصية متقدِّمة على غيرها من الخصوصيات
الأخرى في المشروع الصهيوني باعتبار المدينة المقدّسة مركز الانطلاق نحو أي
مشروع استراتيجي يتجاوز مساحة فلسطين إلى مساحة المشروع التلمودي – التوراتي
الهادف إلى تحقيق "إسرائيل الكبرى" من الفرات إلى النيل.

تركّز الاهتمام الصهيوني على أسرلة القدس وتهويدها منذ أن سيطرت إسرائيل على
القسم الغربي من القدس في إبان حرب 1948. فقد أحدثت سلطات الاحتلال تغييرًا
جذريًا على صعيد جغرافية هذا القسم المحتل من المدينة وديموغرافيته.
تجلَّت عملية الأسرلة والتهويد لهذا القسم على أكثر من مستوى كان أبرزها
ثلاثة:

*الأول،* *على المستوى الإداري* ظهر إسم "أورشليم"(5) في مسعى تهويدي واضح
للمدينة من خلال اللجوء إلى استعادة إسمها التوراتي كما ورد في العهد القديم.
وبذلك باتت القدس الغربية جزءًا من التنظيم الهيكلي الإسرائيلي إداريًا
ومؤسساتيًا وتربويًا وعمرانيًا.
*الثاني،* *التهويد العقاري* بهدف إضفاء الطابع اليهودي على جغرافية المدينة،
وذلك من خلال أساليب متعدِّدة من الإستيلاء والمصادرة وإكراه أصحاب الملكيات من
العرب على بيع أراضيهم. وبعد أن كانت الملكيات العربية بعد حرب 1948 مباشرة
تشكل حوالى 34% من إجمالي الأراضي المملوكة من الشطر الغربي من القدس مقابل 30%
فقط لصالح الملاّك اليهود(6)، لم تلبث سلطات الاحتلال أنْ نجحت في إنجاز
التهويد الكامل للأراضي محوّلة المواطنين العرب إلى لاجئي شتات خارج ديارهم
وأراضيهم محقِّقة بذلك التهويد الجغرافي للشطر الغربي من المدينة والذي بلغت
مساحته 16261دونمًا العام 1948 أي ما يشكل حوالى 84% من إجمالي مساحة القدس
الكلية آنذاك(7). إلا أنّ هذه المساحة لم تلبث أن سجلت إرتفاعًا مستمرًا حتى
وصلت إلى 52600 دونم العام 1993 أي بزيادة تضاعفت 3.2 مرات(8) عما كانت عليه 




باب الأسباط

العام 1948.
*الثالث،* *التهويد السكاني* أي الوصول إلى مجتمع مقدسي (القدس الغربية) يكون
يهوديًا خالصًا. وتحقيقًا لهذه الغاية، إعتمدت السلطات الإسرائيلية سياسة تقوم
على اتجاهين متعاكسين: تعزيز العنصر اليهودي كوجود إجتماعي اقتصادي وسياسي في
هذا الجزء من المدينة مقابل الطرد الإكراهي للعنصر العربي الفلسطيني إلى
الخارج. على قاعدة الجذب والطرد في السياسة المشار إليها أخذ المؤشر السكاني
لليهود يسجل صعودًا خطيًا بحيث ارتفع العدد من 99400 يهودي قبيل حرب 1948 إلى
166300 العام 1961(9) وإلى 195 ألفًا العام 1967 وصولاً إلى 330 ألفًا العام
1997(10) أي بنسبة زيادة بلغت 240% خلال نصف قرن أي 50 سنة مضت على الاحتلال.

*الأسرلة المكثّفة للقدس (Israelisation) بعد حرب 1967*
سرعان ما كشفت إسرائيل عن الأهداف الحقيقية من حربها الثالثة مع البلاد العربية
(5 – 11 حزيران/يونيو) 1967، والتي عرفت بحرب الأيام الستة، حيث تمكَّنت القوات
العسكرية الإسرائيلية من إلحاق الهزيمة بثلاث دول عربية هي: مصر، الأردن
وسوريا، وتمكَّنت، بالتالي، من احتلال شبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية، والجولان
السورية، والضفة الغربية التي كانت تابعة للإدارة الأردنية ومنها القدس الشرقية
العربية، إضافة إلى قطاع غزة الذي كان تابعًا للإدارة المصرية.
لجأت إسرائيل إلى تنفيذ سلسلة من إجراءات الضم كانت أكثر تركيزًا حول الشطر
الشرقي من القدس والذي كان شطرًا عربيًا خالصًا وخاليًا من أي وجود يهودي قبل
الحرب المذكورة. كان الهدف المركزي لإسرائيل من ضم الشطر العربي من القدس يكمن
"في إعادة توحيد القدس تحت لواء إسرائيل وجعلها من ثم عاصمة أبدية لها
(Interncapital). ولفرض سيطرتها على كامل المدينة قامت سلطات الاحتلال بتنفيذ
مشروع الأسرلة (Israelisation) الشامل للمدينة استجابة لمشروع إسرائيل السياسي
والأيديولوجي المتمثل في إسرائيل الكبرى"(11).

طالت عملية الأسرلة الشاملة سائر مكوّنات المدينة المقدّسة بحيث جاءت لتحدث
انقلابًا جذريًا في واقع تلك المكوّنات يلغي خصوصياتها العربية الإسلامية
التاريخية، ويثبِّت خصوصيات يهودية بديلة عنها. من هنا كان التلازم بين الأسرلة
والتهويد بمنزلة التلازم بين الإنجاز والنتيجة في عملية تكاملية تصب في النهاية
في خدمة المشروع الصهيوني في إقامة الدولة اليهودية التوراتية.
أما مستويات الأسرلة والتهويد فكانت عديدة أبرزها ستة أساسية:

*الأول، تهويد السلطة (الحكم والإدارة)
*كانت الخطوة التأسيسية في مباشرة المخطط التهويدي الشامل للقدس العربية قد
تمثَّلت بالإمساك بمفاصل السلطة في المدينة، لذلك لجأت الحكومة الإسرائيلية إلى
سلسلة من الإجراءات الإدارية أوكلت مهمة تنفيذها إلى السلطات العسكرية التي
أسقطت المدينة في قبضتها بعد يومين فقط على بدء عدوان الخامس من حزيران/يونيو
1967. أبرز هذه الإجراءات كانت:

1- تنصيب حاكم عسكري إسرائيلي على المدينة تحوَّل إلى مرجعية للسلطة تولَّت
شؤون الأمن والإدارة والقضاء فيها. وكان الأمر العسكري الأول لحاكم القدس قد
قضى بإعلان المدينة منطقة عسكرية خاضعة لأحكام جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي.

2- في 8 حزيران/يونيو، أي في اليوم التالي لاحتلال القدس، كان الحاخام شلومو
غورين – حاخام جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي آنذاك – يتوسط مجموعة من أبناء الجيش
بالقرب من الحائط الغربي للحرم القدسي الشريف أو حائط البراق (حائط المبكى)، إذ
راح يقيم شعائر الصلاة اليهودية معلنًا تحقيق حلم الأجيال اليهودية "فالقدس
لليهود ولن يتراجعوا عنها وهي عاصمتهم الأبدية" (12). كان هذا التصريح هو
الأول الذي يعلن القدس عاصمة سياسية للدولة الإسرائيلية، الأمر الذي يفسِّر مدى
الاهتمام الإسرائيلي بالإسراع بعملية التهويد السياسي – الإداري للمدينة. 




حائط البراق قبل احتلاله وتحويله الى مركز حاخامات اليهود وتغيير اسمه إلى
( المبكى - الكوتل )

- في 27 حزيران/يونيو، أي بعد مرور أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع على احتلال القدس
العربية، أجاز الكنيست (البرلمان الإسرائيلي) لوزير الداخلية، صلاحية توسيع
حدود أي مدينة خاضعة للسيطرة الإسرائيلية، وإخضاع الجزء المضاف للتشريعات
الإسرائيلية وليس للتشريعات التي كانت سائدة قبل الاحتلال. ففي اليوم التالي،
أي 28 حزيران/يونيو كانت الترجمة التنفيذية لقرار الكنيست حيث صدر عن وزير
الداخلية القراران التاليان: الأول، ويقضي بقيام القدس الموحَّدة أي بضم شطري
القدس الغربي المحتل العام 1948، والشرقي العربي المحتل العام 1967، الثاني،
التوسيع الإداري للنطاق البلدي للقطاع اليهودي من المدينة بحيث يشمل القدس
القديمة وضواحيها، أي القطاع العربي الذي يقع ما بين المطار وقرية قلنديا
شمالاً وحدود الهدنة غربًا، وقرى صور باهر وبيت صفافا جنوبًا، وقرى الطور
والعيسوية وعناتا والرام شرقًا(13).

4- في 29 حزيران/يونيو أبلغت الشرطة العسكرية روحي الخطيب، أمين القدس العربية
(رئيس البلدية)، وأعضاء المجلس البلدي عن حلّ البلدية وإلحاق موظفيها وعمالها
ببلدية القدس الغربية اليهودية(14). كان قرار التوحيد البلدي للقدس بشطريها من
أهم الخطوات التهويدية للسلطة لأنه جاء ليطال تهويد السلطة القاعدية المتمثلة
بالسلطة البلدية المحلية، والتي تعتبر الركيزة التهويدية لسائر مستويات السلطة
في الهرم الإداري والسياسي العام.

5- في 29 حزيران/يونيو أمرت سلطات الاحتلال العسكري برفع جميع الحواجز التي
كانت تفصل بين قطاعي القدس، وبدأ التنقل والانتقال داخل المدينة من دون الحاجة
إلى تصاريح رسمية(15).

6- إصدار الحكومة الإسرائيلية "أمر القانون والنظام الرقم (1) لسنة 1967"،
وأخضعت بموجبه تنظيم القدس للقوانين والنظم الإدارية الإسرائيلية(16).

7- تركيز المؤسسات السياسية والإدارية الإسرائيلية في القدس العربية. فقد تم
نقل عدد من الوزارات والدوائر الرسمية إليها، ومنها محكمة العدل العليا – وزارة
العدل – مقر رئاسة الشرطة – مكاتب الهستدروت – وزارة الإسكان – مكاتب المؤتمر
الصهيوني – مقر رئاسة الوزراء.

8- في 30 تموز/يوليو 1980، وبعد ثلاثة عشر عامًا على احتلال القطاع الشرقي من
القدس، أصدرت الحكومة الإسرائيلية "القانون الأساسي للقدس الموحَّدة" الذي أكّد
على أنّ المدينة بشطريها الغربي والشرقي هي عاصمة موحَّدة لإسرائيل ومقرًا
لرئاسة الدولة والحكومة والكنيست والمحكمة العليا(17).

لم يكن قرار 30 تموز/يونيو 1980 بإعلان القدس العاصمة الأبدية لإسرائيل إلا
تدليلاً على هدف مركزي استراتيجي للحركة الصهيونية في سعيها إلى طمس الجغرافية
السياسية لمدينة القدس العربية ولتاريخها السياسي، الذي هو جزء متكامل مع
التاريخ السياسي لفلسطين ولسائر المنطقة العربية المجاورة.

هذا، وكانت الحكومة الإسرائيلية قد طلبت من غير دولة عالمية بنقل سفارتها إلى
القدس المحتلة. وقد نفَّذ بعض الدول المرتبطة بالدوائر الإمبريالية الأميركية
والصهيونية هذا الطلب على الرغم من المواقف المعارضة، لا سيما من جانب الأمم
المتحدة ومن جانب منظمات عالمية عديدة رأت في الطلب الإسرائيلي خروجًا على نصوص
القانون الدولي.

9- تهويد القضاء بنقل مقر محكمة الإستئناف العربية من القدس إلى رام الله، وفك
ارتباط القضاء النظامي في مدينة القدس عن الضفة الغربية، وإلحاق مواطني القدس
بالمحكمة الشرعية في مدينة يافا المحتلة منذ العام 1948، وتطبيق القوانين
الإسرائيلية الجزائية والضريبية على المقدسيين العرب وإخضاعهم للقضاء
الإسرائيلي من دون غيره(18).

10- العام 2001 أصدر رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي آرييل شارون أمرًا إداريًا يقضي
بإغلاق عشر مؤسسات من بينها بيت المشرق، الغرف التجارية وجمعية الدراسات
العربية بمراكزها كافة ومركز أبحاث الأراضي، ومركز الخرائط، الأمر الذي أدّى
إلى إفراغ مؤسسات المجتمع المدني الفلسطيني داخل القدس وساعد على رحيلها عن
المدينة وقد فاق عددها المئة مؤسسة.

*الثاني: التهويد الجغرافي (تهويد الأرض)*
شكَّلت مسألة الإمساك بالأرض نقطة الإرتكاز في المشروع الصهيوني الهادف إلى
إقامة "الوطن القومي اليهودي" و"الدولة اليهودية" انطلاقًا من فلسطين. فالأرض
والاستيطان باتا الشرطين المعيارين الحاسمين ليس فحسب في الترجمة التنفيذية
للمشروع المشار إليه، وإنما في تأمين استمراره وبالتالي، في تحويله إلى واقع
مادي مفروض على المنطقة العربية كواقع دخيل ووافد إليها من الخارج. 



البيارق الفلسطينيه على العهد مع القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي في موقع النبي موسى على طريق أريحا والإحتفال السنوي حتى هذه اللحظه.

أدى الاحتلال العسكري وظيفة مزدوجة: الأولى حربية في دفع الجيوش العربية إلى
التراجع والهزيمة في حربي 1948 و1967، والثانية إستئثارية في السيطرة على
الأراضي العربية المحتلة وتصرفه كمرجعية للسلطة التي راحت تتحكَّم في إدارة تلك
الأراضي وفقًا لحاجات الاحتلال ومستلزمات مشروعه الاستراتيجي في إقامة الوطن
القومي والدولة اليهوديين.
مع خضوع الضفة الغربية والقدس الشرقية إحدى مدنها الرئيسة، للإحتلال الإسرائيلي
المباشر بعد حرب حزيران/يونيو 1967، أصدرت سلطات الحكم العسكري أكثر من ألف من
الأوامر العسكرية طالت مختلف جوانب الوضع في المناطق المحتلة وفي مقدمها مسألة
الأراضي وحقوق الملكية وكيفية التصرف بها(19).

كان الأمر العسكري الرقم (58) لسنة 1967، "بشأن الأموال المتروكة – الممتلكات
الخصوصية"، أول أمر تستخدمه سلطات الاحتلال للإستيلاء على أجزاء كبيرة من الأرض
في الضفة الغربية. عرّف هذا الأمر الأراضي المتروكة بأنها تلك التي تعود إلى
مالك قانوني، أو متصرِّف حسب الأصول، كان قد غادر الضفة الغربية قبل تاريخ
السابع من حزيران/يونيو 1967، أو خلاله أو بعده. فقد نصّ الأمر على تعيين
"مسؤول" يتولَّى التصرف بهذه الأراضي إلى حين عودة صاحبها الأصلي. أما المسؤول
فأعطاه الأمر "صلاحيات واسعة، واعتبره شخصية قضائية ويجوز له أن يرتبط بعقود،
أن يتصرف بأموال، أن يديرها، أو يؤجرها لمدة طويلة أو قصيرة، أن يشتري منقولات
أو يبيعها"(20). وبذلك أتاح الأمر للمسؤول أن يتصرَّف في الأملاك التي باتت في
حوزته بحرية تماثل حرية الملكية المطلقة، ووصل به الإمتياز أنه في حال عودة
أصحاب الأراضي المغادرين لم يستطع هؤلاء استرداد أملاكهم وفي أحسن الحالات لا
يعرض عليهم سوى تعويض شكلي(21).

وفي حين أجاز الأمر العسكري الرقم (59) لسنة 1967 التصرُّف في الأراضي
المصنَّفة أملاكًا حكومية، ألغى الأمر العسكري الرقم (291) لسنة 1969 الإجراءات
السابقة الخاصة بتسوية الخلافات بشأن الأراضي عن طريق محاكم التسوية التي كانت
تقرِّر ملكية الأراضي، بصورة نهائية، وتسجيلها في دائرة تسجيل الأراضي. كما
أصدر الحاكم العسكري أوامر عديدة أخرى تتيح الإستيلاء على الأراضي المحتلَّة
بصورة غير مباشرة، تمهيدًا لإقامة المستعمرات عليها. فالمادتان 2 و70 من "الأمر
بشأن تعليمات الأمن" لسنة 1967 منحتا القائد العسكري سلطة إعلان "مساحات مغلقة"
ومنع دخولها أو الخروج منها من دون تصريح. والعام 1979 أصدر حاكم الضفة الغربية
العسكري الأمر الرقم (811)، الذي مدّد بموجبه فترة وكالة شراء الأراضي، غير
القابلة للنقض، من خمسة أعوام إلى عشرة فإلى خمسة عشر عامًا. وفي 16
أيلول/سبتمبر 1979، وافقت الحكومة الإسرائيلية، من دون أي معارضة، على مشروع
قرار يسمح للأفراد والشركات الإسرائيليين بشراء الأراضي في المناطق
المحتلة(22).

في الحقبة الليكودية (1977-1984) تسارعت وتيرة الإستيلاء على الأراضي في الضفة
الغربية وقطاع غزة. فقد أعلن الليكود على الملأ أن "من حق الشعب اليهودي
الإستيطان في يهودا والسامرة"، واعتبر أن "حاجات الأمن القومي، بمعناه
الواسع"(23)، هي التي تكمن وراء الاستيلاء على الأراضي، وأنه من "حق" الحكومة
الإسرائيلية أن تتصرَّف في إدارة الأراضي وفقًا لمتطلبات الأمن الاحتلالي
العسكري والاستيطاني والاقتصادي وما إلى ذلك. هذا, وكانت الحكومات الاسرائيلية
المتعاقبة قد اطلقت العنان لعدد من الشركات العقارية الوهمية للاستيلاء على
الأراضي العربية في القدس. كما انشئت وحدة خاصة تسمّى وحدة "أيعوم"التي كانت
خاضعة لما يسمّى إدارة أراضي إسرائيل. أدَّت الشركات الوهمية ووحدة "أيعوم"
الدور الابرز في الاستيلاء على مساحات واسعة من أراضي القدس العربية باساليب
شتّى جمعت بين الإكراه و المصادرة.
كانت الترجمة العملية للأوامر العسكرية قد تمثَّلت بتعدُّد آليات الاستيلاء على
الأراضي. أبرز هذه الآليات كانت(24):

1- الأراضي الحكومية، أي الأراضي التي كانت في عهدة الحكومة الأردنية قبل
الاحتلال، اعتُبِرت في أعقاب الاحتلال مباشرة من ملكيات الدولة الإسرائيلية.
2- الأراضي المتروكة، أي أراضي اللاجئين الذين فرّوا هلعًا من منظمات الإرهاب
الصهيوني.
3- الاستحواذ الإجباري على الأرض وفقًا لتشريعات القانون الإسرائيلي للعام 1967
والقانون الأردني بعد تعديله العام 1980.
4- الشراء من الملاّك العرب لصالح الأفراد والشركات الإسرائيلية.
5- المصادرة لأغراض عسكرية.
6- الإغلاق لأغراض عسكرية.

تشير الإحصاءات إلى أن 41% من أراضي الضفة الغربية تم الإستيلاء عليها بحلول
العام 1984، وإذا ضُمَّت إليها المناطق الإضافية التي فُرضت عليها قيود
الإستخدام والدخول إليها، يكون المجموع 52%(25). وهناك تقديرات بأن 8.8% من
أراضي الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة تمّ الاستيلاء عليها بين كانون الثاني/يناير
1988 وحزيران/يونيو 1991. وفي شهر واحد فقط (كانون الثاني/يناير 1995) تم
الاستيلاء على 1.5%(26). وثمة تقديرات إجمالية تشير إلى أنّ نحو 60% من الضفة
الغربية جرى الاستيلاء عليها بحلول منتصف العام 1991، مع مساحة إضافية كبيرة
عرضة لقيود الاستخدام والوصول إليها تكاد تصل إلى نزع كامل للملكية من أصحابها
من المواطنين العرب الفلسطينيين(27). ففي شهادة أدلى بها عضو الكونغرس الأميركي
"جون بريانت" في تموز/يوليو 1991، جاء فيها أن "إسرائيل استولت على 200.000
إيكر من الأرض في الضفة الغربية بين أول زيارة قام بها بيكر (وزير الخارجية)
لإسرائيل في آذار/مارس وزيارته الثانية في نيسان/ابريل(28)، أي في غضون شهر
واحد فقط بعد الحرب التي شنَّتها الولايات المتحدة على العراق تحت إسم "عاصفة
الصحراء"، وقد اعتُبر الرضى الأميركي على الإستيلاء المشار إليه بمنزلة مكافأة
أميركية لإسرائيل وتعويضًا لها عن الصواريخ العراقية التي أُطلقت باتجاهها خلال
الحرب المذكورة.

*القدس أمام أساليب الاستيلاء على الأرض*
كانت القدس الشرقية ومحيطها الجغرافي المجاور أكثر المناطق المحتلة التي ركّز
فيها الاحتلال إجراءاته في الاستيلاء على مساحات واسعة من الأراضي استجابة
لمتطلبات الاستيطان الذي راح يتكثَّف في القدس وحولها من حيث التوسع في خارطة
المستعمرات الاستيطانية من جهة، أم من حيث الأحجام المرتفعة في أعداد
المستوطنين بهدف تأمين غلبة ديموغرافية واضحة للسكان اليهود مقابل العرب
الفلسطينيين من جهة أخرى. 



عندما كان المسجد الأقصى لكل العرب

كان القانون الإسرائيلي النافذ بعد حرب حزيران/يونيو 1967 مباشرة، الأسلوب
الأكثر اعتمادًا "بشأن الاستيلاء قسرًا على الأرض للمقاصد العامة"، وهذا يعني
من الناحية الفعلية غرض الاحتفاظ بها "احتفاظًا دائمًا في ملكية الدولة
اليهودية: وبذلك يمكن استخدامها لغرضٍ عام أو خاص، لكن لا يجوز أن يشغلها غير
اليهود"(29).

بدأت إسرائيل بمصادرة الأراضي داخل القدس العربية منذ الساعات الأولى لاحتلالها
العام 1967. أما الأحياء والمناطق التي طالتها المصادرة فهي(30):

- منطقة الحي اليهودي في القدس القديمة (البلدة القديمة) وهو كان مقطونًا من
العرب ولم يكن فيه أي أثر لوجود يهودي.
- حي المغاربة، منطقة جبل سكوبس، أراضي قرية بيت صفافا، وشرفات، وبيت جالا،
أراضي منطقة النبي يعقوب، أراضي منطقة الشيخ جراح، أراضي منطقة شعفاط، أراضي
قرية صور باهر وأراضي منطقة قلنديا.
- زيادة المساحات المصادرة في منطقة بيت جالا، والنبي يعقوب، وعناتا،
والعيزرية، والنبي صموئيل.
- إصدار تشريعات وقوانين إسرائيلية قضت بمنع البناء في مساحات واسعة شملت مختلف
مناطق المدينة. كما أعلنوا عن مناطق أخرى كمساحات خضراء غير قابلة للبناء
عليها.

تعكس المؤشرات الرقمية، على الرغم من قلتها بسبب سياسة الإخفاء والتكتُّم
المعتمدة من قبل السلطات الإسرائيلية، المدى الذي بلغته عملية التهويد الجغرافي
للقدس العربية وللمناطق المحيطة بها. فقد بلغت المساحات المصادرة من المدينة
منذ احتلالها العام 1967 أكثر من 56000 دونم من أصل 63000 دونم(31) هي مساحة
القدس العربية حسب الحدود البلدية قبل تنفيذ مخطط التوسعة بعد توحيد شطري
المدينة وصولاً إلى "القدس الكبرى". دفعت البلدة القديمة في القدس ضريبة
الاستيلاء من أرضها التاريخية، فمن مجموع 40 دونمًا مملوكًا لليهود قبل العام
1948 قامت سلطات الاحتلال بعد حرب 1967 بمصادرة نحو 250 دونمًا تمثل حوالى 26%
من إجمالي المساحة الكلية للبلدة، يضاف إليها 30 دونمًا من الأحياء الإسلامية
الملاصقة للمسجد الأقصى(32). وبذلك لم يبقَ من مساحة القدس الشرقية سوى 7000
دونم، وهي مساحة غير كافية للبناء أو التوسع في البناء، لا سيما وأنّ قسمًا
كبيرًا منها مخصَّص كمساحات خضراء وحدائق ومرافق عامة أخرى. وقد وضع هذا الواقع
الفلسطينيين أمام مأزق سكني وإسكاني عبّرت عنه الكثافات السكانية العالية في
الغرفة الواحدة(33).

أما الأراضي التي خضعت لقانون "الاستحواذ الإجباري" الذي تأثَّرت به القدس
العربية من دون غيرها، فزادت مساحتها عن ألفي هكتار أي ما يعادل 20000 دونم، في
حين سجَّلت المساحات المصادرة من المدينة ومحيطها أكثر من 97864 دونمًا حتى
منتصف العام 1979(34).

لقد أحدثت سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي منذ احتلالها للقطاع الشرقي من القدس، أي
القدس العربية، في إبان عدوان حزيران/يونيو 1967، تغييرًا عميقًا في الواقع
الجغرافي للمدينة. تمثَّل هذا التغيير في تزايد الأحجام المساحية التي عرفتها
المدينة، والتي ارتفعت من 3091 دونمًا العام 1949 إلى 6500 دونم العام 1967 ثم
توسَّعت لتصل إلى 70400 دونم العام 1993(35)، ولتؤلف مع القدس الغربية (القطاع
اليهودي المحتل العام 1948) "القدس الكبرى" وفقًا لمخطط هيكلي أقرته بلدية
القدس (اليهودية) والذي ترافق مع إعلان ضم القطاع الشرقي إلى "السيادة
الإسرائيلية" في 30 تموز/يوليو 1980، حيث قضى المخطط الجديد بإضافة 50كلم2 إلى
المدينة الموحدة من أراضي الضفة الغربية المحتلة. وحسب تفاصيل هذا المخطط فإنّ
المساحة الإجمالية للمدينة وصلت إلى 108كلم2 توزَّعت من حيث الاستخدامات على
الشكل الآتي(36):

- 41 كم2 للسكن.
- 38كم2 للحدائق العامة.
- 11 كم2 للمناطق المفتوحة.
- 6.3 كم2 للمؤسسات العامة.
- 4.6 كم2 للتجارة والصناعة.

إلا أنّ هذه التوسعة للمجال الجغرافي للقدس لم تكن لتستجيب لحاجات التطور
الطبيعي لسكان المدينة، وإنما أتت استجابة لحاجات الاستيطان الصهيوني في
استقباله لمستوطنين وافدين من الخارج مقابل دفع العرب من سكان المدينة إلى
المغادرة والتحوُّل إلى لاجئي مخيَّمات معزولة عن أرضها وتاريخها. كل ذلك كان
يتم وما يزال في ضوء استراتيجية صهيونية تقوم على تهويد القدس من خلال إضفاء
الطابع اليهودي كبديل إلغائي لطابع المدينة العربي الإسلامي الذي عرفته لأكثر
من أربعة عشر قرنًا متواصلة.

*الثالث: التهويد الديموغرافي (تهويد الإنسان)
*السلطة والأرض والجماعة البشرية ثلاثة مرتكزات أساسية في استراتيجية الصهيونية
لإقامة الدولة اليهودية البديلة في فلسطين(37). فإذا كانت الحروب قد مثَّلت
الخيار الحاسم لدى الصهيونية في الاستيلاء على الأرض وإقامة سلطة الاحتلال
عليها، فإنّ الاستيطان الصهيوني كان وما زال بمنزلة الحلقة المركزية في تكامل
حلقات التهويد في القدس وسائر فلسطين.
لعلّ أول صيغة محدَّدة لاستراتيجية الاستيطان الصهيوني هي تلك التي بلورتها
"الهاغاناه" العام 1943، والتي جاء فيها، "ليس الاستيطان هدفًا بحد ذاته فحسب،
إنه أيضًا وسيلة الاستيلاء السياسي على البلد (فلسطين). ولذلك يجب السعي، في
آن، من أجل إقامة المستعمرات العبرية سواء وسط مراكز البلد السياسية
والاقتصادية أو بالقرب منها أو حولها، أو في تلك النقاط التي يمكن استخدامها
مواقع طوبوغرافية مشرفة أو مواقع رئيسة من ناحية السيطرة العسكرية على البلد
والقدرة على الدفاع الفعّال، وإن كانت أهميتها الاقتصادية قليلة"(38).

الاستيطان ليس، فحسب، هو مجرد إقامة يهود غرباء وافدين من الخارج على أرض
فلسطين، وإنما كان يتحول تدريجًا إلى بديل إلغائي سكاني وثقافي وتاريخي لأهل
الأرض الأصليين أي للعرب الفلسطينيين، وطردهم إلى الخارج، وتحويلهم إلى لاجئي
شتات من دون هوية وطنية أو ذاكرة تاريخية. لذلك، فإن قيام "دولة إسرائيل"
كترجمة عملية لمشروع صهيوني وضعت خطوطه الأولية في الغرب الرأسمالي في أواخر
القرن التاسع عشر، لم يتم في سياق "تطور إجتماعي سياسي طويل لجماعة محلية
مستقرة تاريخيًا في مدن فلسطين وقراها، راحت تعي بالتدريج نفسها كأمة إزاء "باب
عال" يسيطر عليها وإزاء أهلين عرب يعيشون في جوارها. فباستثناء الجماعة
الفلسطينية اليهودية التاريخية الصغيرة (والناطقة بالعربية أصلاً)، فإنّ
"ألييشوف" الذي نما في ظل الانتداب البريطاني، وكوّن في ما بعد دولة إسرائيل،
كان في الأساس جماعة من المهاجرين الوافدين من أوروبا. وعلى هذا، فإن إسرائيل
مَدينة بوجودها لظاهرة خارجية بالنسبة إلى المنطقة، وهذه الظاهرة هي، بالتأكيد،
الصهيونية"(39).
تزامنت موجات الاستيطان إلى فلسطين مع الدعوات المبكِّرة للحركة الصهيونية
المدعومة من الرأسماليات الغربية. بدأت تلك الدعوات مع مطالع الثمانينيات من
القرن التاسع عشر، وتواصلت في ظل الإنتداب البريطاني بحيث شكّلت الخلايا
النائمة في فلسطين سرعان ما ظهرت على شكل فرق مسلحة ومنظمات إرهابية أدَّت
الدور الأكبر في احتلال القسم الأكبر من فلسطين بعد تمكُّنها من طرد أكثر من
750 ألف فلسطيني في حرب 1948، وبما يزيد عن 250 ألفًا في حرب 1967(40). ولم
يتوقَّف الرحيل القسري للفلسطينيين على أوقات الحروب، وإنما استمر أسلوبًا
ثابتًا في استراتيجية صهيونية تقوم على أساس إتجاهين من الهجرة متعاكسين
تمامًا: اتجاه الهجرة الإكراهية للمواطنين الفلسطينيين من ناحية، واتجاه الهجرة
الاستيطانية لمستوطنين يهود وافدين من الخارج إلى فلسطين من ناحية أخرى.

شكَّلت القدس نقطة الإرتكاز في استراتيجية الاستيطان الصهيونية. فقد كانت
الأدلجة الدينية في أساس الدعوات المبكرة للصهيونية في شحن النفوس لدى بسطاء
اليهود في الغرب الأوروبي وتجنيدهم في تنشيط الهجرة نحو القدس وفلسطين منذ
أواسط القرن التاسع عشر. فالعام 1849، أي قبيل قرن كامل على قيام إسرائيل، نجح
الداعية الصهيوني "مونتفيوري" في الحصول على فرمان سلطاني عثماني، من السطان
عبد المجيد، سمح بموجبه لليهود بشراء الأراضي في القدس وضواحيها. والعام 1855
تمكَّن "مونتفيوري" بدعم حكومي بريطاني، من شراء أول قطعة أرض في القدس أقام
عليها أول حي سكني يهودي في فلسطين وفي القدس بالذات، عرف في ما بعد باسم "حي
مونتفيوري"(41).

على أثر الحرب الإسرائيلية – العربية الأولى 1948، تمكَّنت القوات الإسرائيلية
من احتلال 84% من المساحة الكليَّة لمدينة القدس، إذ لم يبق منها سوى 16% فقط
هي مساحة البلدة القديمة أي القدس الشرقية التي خضعت للحكم الأردني. ترتَّب على
احتلال الشطر الغربي من المدينة تهجير أكثر من 60 ألف عربي من سكانها(42)،
الأمر الذي أحدث اختلالاً خطيرًا في التوزع الديموغرافي بحيث بات على الشكل
الآتي(43): 84.2% يهود مقابل 2.9% عرب فلسطينيين والباقي حوالى 13% من جنسيات
أجنبية مختلفة. هذا الحضور اليهودي الوازن في القدس الغربية ترافق مع إحداث
تغيرات نوعية طالت الطبيعة الديموغرافية والعمرانية لهذا الشطر من المدينة في
آنٍ معًا. فقد نجم عن الإحتلال "فقدان أحياء عربية كاملة، وتهجير سكان القدس
الفلسطينيين، وإحلال المهاجرين اليهود محلهم، وإقامة أحياء سكنية يهودية جديدة،
وهدم القرى التابعة للمدينة"(44).
جاءت حرب حزيران/يونيو 1967 لتضع القدس كاملة بشطريها الغربي والشرقي في قبضة
الاحتلال الإسرائيلي.



*يتضح من المعلومات الاحصائية أن نسبة التهويد كانت في الشطر الغربي من المدينة 100% مقابل
صفر % في الشطر الشرقي الذي غلب عليه الطابع العربي نسبة 100%. إلا أن السياسات
الإسرائيلية الاستيطانية عملت على قلب المعادلة السكانية بهدف تركيز أغلبية
يهودية في القسم الشرقي من المدينة.

بدأت عمليات التهويد التدريجي للقدس العربية مع الأيام الأولى لاحتلالها في حرب
حزيران/يونيو 1967. ففي الأسبوع الأول للاحتلال قامت السلطات العسكرية
الإسرائيلية بهدم "حي المغاربة" وإجلاء سكانه، وكذلك إجلاء قسم كبير من سكان
"حي الشرف"، وعزل أحياء عربية كاملة عن القدس بسبب الحواجز الإدارية التي
أقامتها الحدود الجديدة للبلدية. أدت هذه الإجراءات الفورية إلى مصادرة نحو 20%
من مساحة البلدة القديمة، وطرد أكثر من 7500 فلسطيني خارج أسوارها، ومصادرة 630
عقارًا، وهدم 135 عقارًا آخر. هذا، وجاءت الحدود الإدارية لبلدية المدينة لتقذف
بآلاف عديدة من عرب القدس مسلمين ومسيحيين إلى خارج النطاق البلدي المعين في
المخطط الإداري الجديد. تركت هذه الإجراءات نتائجها المباشرة على اختلال التوزع
الديموغرافي في القدس بحيث أصبح بواقع 3 إلى 1 لمصلحة اليهود(46).

لقد تحوَّل القطاع الشرقي من القدس منذ احتلاله العام 1967 وحتى اليوم إلى مسرح
لحركة استيطانية تهويدية تلازم فيها التهويد الديموغرافي مع التهويد العسكري –
الجغرافي أي التلازم بين تهويد الأرض والإنسان معًا.

حتى العام 1981 أنشأت إسرائيل في القدس العربية ما مجموعه 486 وحدة سكنية بعدد
سكان إجمالي 1800 نسمة. إضافة إلى بناء سوق تجارية على النمط الإسرائيلي –
الغربي، وكنيس للصلاة، الأمر الذي يعكس الترابط بين البعدين الإقتصادي
والأيديولوجي الديني في الثقافة الصهيونية. والجدير بالذكر أنّ المنشآت المشار
إليها أقيمت ليس في أماكن خالية في المدينة، وإنما على أنقاض أربعة أحياء عربية
هي: حي الشرف، حي الباشورة، حي المغاربة وباب السلسلة(47).

في مطلع العام 1990 أيّد رئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلية خطة استيطانية تقضي بنقل 100
ألف مهاجر من الذين يتوقَّع وصولهم من الإتحاد السوفياتي السابق خلال ثلاثة
أعوام متتالية، للإقامة في القدس. فقد أكّد "يتسحاق شمير" في أثناء لقائه رئيس
بلدية المدينة "تيدي كوليك" "أن جلب 100 ألف يهودي إلى القدس هو مهمة عظيمة،
ويجب الاضطلاع بها، وأنّ ديوان رئيس الحكومة هو بمنزلة إحدى الوزارات التي
ستساهم في أعمال البناء في القدس"(48). 



عمال يقطعون الاحجار في القدس

كشفت المعلومات الاستيطانية على قلَّتها، أنّ عدد المهاجرين الجدد الذين
استوطنوا القدس بين شهري كانون الثاني/يناير وتموز/يوليو 1990، بلغ 5375
مهاجرًا أي أكثر من 7% من مجموع المهاجرين اليهود الذين قدِموا للإقامة في
الأراضي المحتلة خلال فترة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر. كما أفادت معلومات الاستيطان
أيضًا أنّ معظم المستوطنين الجدد قطن الأحياء الجديدة ذات الطابع اليهودي
الخالص، إذ استوطن العدد الأكبر منهم في غيلو (557 مهاجرًا)، راموت (541)، نفيه
يعقوب (452)، وكذلك في كريات يوفال وكريات مناحيم(49).

في 14 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 1990 اتخذ المجلس الوزاري المصغر لشؤون الهجرة في
إسرائيل، قرارًا يقضي ببناء 5000 وحدة سكنية في القدس الشرقية في السنة، بدلاً
من 2000 وحدة فقط كمعدل بناء في السنوات السابقة(50). فإذا كان لهذا القرار
القاضي بتسريع وتيرة الاستيطان في القدس من دلالة، فإنما يدل على ثبات السياسة
الإسرائيلية تجاه المدينة ليس من منظور سياسي باعتبار القدس "عاصمة إسرائيل
الأبدية" وحسب، ولكن من منظور استراتيجي تهويدي أيضًا تتحوَّل معه القدس إلى
مدينة يهودية أرضًا وإنسانًا وفضاءً وعمرانًا.
أواخر العام 1990 أوضح تقرير استيطاني صورة الوضع في الضواحي الاستيطانية في
القدس الشرقية وفقاً لما يأتي(51):

*الوحدات*

*العدد*

وحدات سكنية قائمة بالفعل

32660 وحدة سكنية

طاقة استيعابية إضافية للوحدات القائمة

23300 وحدة سكنية

وحدات سكنية مخططة للإنجاز في غضون ثلاث سنوات (1991-1993)

11560 وحدة سكنية

مجموع ما هو قائم ومخطط للإنجاز حتى نهاية العام 1993

44220 وحدة سكنية

في الأراضي المحتلة عمومًا وفي القدس خصوصًا تسارعًا غير مسبوق لجهة التوسع في
الوحدات السكنية من جهة، وكثافة الهجرة اليهودية الوافدة إلى فلسطين من جهة
أخرى. أما الظروف المساعدة على تنشيط الحركة الإستيطانية خلال الفترة المشار
إليها فأبرزها ثلاثة:

*الأول،* *إقليمي – دولي* ويتمثَّل بتداعيات حرب الخليج "حرب عاصفة الصحراء"
التي تحالفت فيها أكثر من ثلاثين دولة بقيادة الولايات المتحدة على العراق
(كانون الثاني/يناير – آذار/مارس 1991). تحت ستار هذه الحرب والضجيج الإعلامي
الذي رافقها، وجدت إسرائيل فرصتها المؤاتية في انشغال العالم بتلك الحرب فراحت
تعمل على تسريع وتيرة الاستيطان اليهودي في القدس التي فاق عدد مستوطنيها الجدد
آنذاك عدد مستوطني الأراضي المحتلة كافة.

* الثاني،* *مالي أميركي* وتمثل بتقديم الولايات المتحدة لإسرائيل مساعدات
مالية إضافية تعويضًا لها عن الخسائر التي منيت بها بسبب أزمة الخليج، وبخاصة
تلك الخسائر الناجمة عن الصواريخ العراقية التي أطلقها العراق على تل أبيب
تحديدًا. فقد تلقت إسرائيل قبيل نهاية العام 1992 منحة عسكرية أميركية مقدارها
4.6 مليار دولار(52).

*الثالث،* *يهودي سوفياتي،* عبّرت عنه الهجرة اليهودية الكثيفة من الاتحاد
السوفياتي بسبب مظاهر الانحلال والتفكك التي كانت بادية في نظامه الإشتراكي
خلال النصف الثاني من الثمانينيات من القرن العشرين وصولاً إلى إعلان سقوطه
مطلع العام 1991. وهذا، يعزّز الإعتقاد بأن ثمة دورًا خفيًا لعناصر صهيونيين
داخل الاتحاد السوفياتي وخارجه راحوا يعملون على تسريع انهياره للفوز بتهجير
اليهود السوفيات وجذبهم نحو فلسطين المحتلة كمستوطنين جدد. فخلال العامين 1990
- 1991 كان أكثر من 300 ألف يهودي سوفياتي قد دخلوا فلسطين، الأمر الذي أدى إلى
إيجاد أزمة سكانية وإسكانية تلازمت مع زيادة هائلة في عدد المستوطنات في الضفة
الغربية وبخاصة داخل مدينة القدس وفي محيطها المجاور(53). 





حامل الماء في القدس

أسهمت العوامل الثلاثة المستجدة في تنشيط القطاع الإسكاني الإسرائيلي الذي راح
يسجِّل خلال عقد التسعينيات أي العقد الأخير من القرن العشرين، قفزات سريعة،
بحيث وصلت حصة الاستثمار فيه إلى أكثر من 62% من حجم الاستثمار الكلي، ومثَّلت
حصته أكثر من 13.5% من إجمالي الناتج القومي الإسرائيلي(54). جاءت تطورات هذا
القطاع لتخدم البرنامج الاستيطاني في الأراضي المحتلة وخصوصًا في القدس. فقد
عرف الشطر الشرقي من المدينة حركة استيطانية ملفتة دلّت عليها الزيادات
الملحوظة في أعداد الوحدات السكنية من جهة، وكثافة موجات الهجرة اليهودية
الوافدة من جهة أخرى. حتى العام 1993 بلغت المساحات المبنيَّة للمستوطنات
اليهودية المقامة داخل القدس الشرقية 18769 دونمًا، أقيمت عليها 43449 وحدة
سكنية يقطنها حوالى 153840 مستوطنًا يهوديًا(55)، ارتفع عددهم العام 1995 إلى
161806 مستوطنين(56) أي بزيادة 7966 مستوطنًا خلال سنتين فقط، ما يعني قرابة
4000 في السنة الواحدة، ومعها يكون معدل النمو السنوي للإستيطان حوالى 3%، وهو
معدل غير ثابت وقابل دائمًا للإرتفاع المفاجئ بحسب حجم الموجات الاستيطانية
الوافدة من الخارج. فالعام 1992 انشئت مستعمرة جنعات ماتوس على مساحة 63 إيكرًا
من أراضي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، ولم تلبث الحكومة الإسرائيلية أن وضعت مخططًا
لتوسعتها لتصل إلى 245 إيكرًا طاقتها الإستيعابية 3600 وحدة سكنية جديدة على
حساب أراضي بيت صفافا. والعام 1994 أقيمت مستعمرة ريخس شفعاط على 500 إيكر،
وكانت عبارة عن أراضي خضر تمت مصادرتها العام 1970 من أراضي بيت حنينا وقرية
شعفاط. يقيم في هذه المستعمرة 8000 يهودي وتشتمل على 2165 وحدة سكنية. أما
مستعمرة هارحوما (جبل أبو غنيم) فقد تم تنفيذها بين العامين 1996 و1997، وتصل
مساحتها إلى 1224 دونمًا هي بمعظمها أراضٍ خضراء تحتوي على أكثر من 60 ألف شجرة
صنوبر. وضعت الحكومة الإسرائيلية مخططًا تنفيذيًا لإقامتها بحيث تكون قادرة معه
على استيعاب أكثر من 30 ألف يهودي(57).

*الأحزمة الاستيطانية*
كانت عمليات الاستيطان الأكثر وقعًا في المدينة تلك التي تمثَّلت في إقامة
أحزمة استيطانية كان الهدف منها تطويق المدينة ومحاصرتها في الداخل من جهة،
وعزلها عن الخارج أي المحيط العربي المجاور في الضفة الغربية من جهة أخرى.
فالأحزمة الاستيطانية هي عبارة عن تجمعات سكنية يهودية أحاطت القدس العربية على
شكل أطواق دائرية بجدران من القلاع الاسمنتية الصمّاء التي شوّهت الطابع
الحضاري التاريخي للمدينة.
أما عدد الأحزمة فكان ثلاثة، وهذه صورة تفصيلية عنها: 



اليهود يدنسون باحات المسجد الاقصى

*الحزام الأول: عشرة أحياء داخل القدس الشرقية*
هو عبارة عن عشرة تجمعات أو أحياء سكنية يهودية، بلغت مساحتها المبنية حوالى
69636 دونمًا بإجمالي عدد مستوطنين مقيمين فيها 52810 مستوطنين، وهذه الأحياء
هي على الشكل الآتي(58):

*1- الحي اليهودي*: أقيم داخل البلدة القديمة العام 1968 على مساحة مصادرة بلغت
116 دونمًا. عدد وحداته السكنية 468 وحدة تستوعب 1800 مستوطن.

*2- حي رامات أشكول*: أقيم العام 1968 على أرض صودرت من المواطنين العرب زادت
مساحتها عن 600 دونم. يقع الحي في منطقة الشيخ جرّاح شمال غرب القدس ويضم 20200
وحدة سكنية بحجم كتلة سكانية استيطانية حوالى 7500 نسمة.

*3- حي معلومات دفنا:* هو امتداد لحي رامات أشكول، أقيم أيضًا العام 1968 على
أراضٍ في الشيخ جرّاح تعود ملكيتها لعدد من الأسر العربية ووقف أمينة الخالدي
وعارف العارف. تقدر مساحة الحي بحوالى 270 دونمًا أقيمت عليها 2400 وحدة سكنية
بلغ عدد مستوطنيها 4500 نسمة.

*4- حي سانهدريا*: وهو امتداد آخر لحي رامات أشكول، أقيم العام 1973 على أراضٍ
عربية مصادرة. إستوعب حوالى 1000 وحدة سكنية بعدد مستوطنين وصل إلى 3200 نسمة.

*5- حي جبعات همفتار*: امتداد لرامات أشكول من الناحية الشمالية الغربية، أقيم
في منطقة "تل الذخيرة" على أراضٍ عربية مصادرة ومستملكة، وتم فيه إنشاء 500
وحدة سكنية يُقدر عدد سكانها بنحو 1500 نسمة.

*6- حي النبي يعقوب*: هو عبارة عن نواة لمستعمرة استيطانية، أقيم العام 1973
على الطريق الذي يربط القدس بمدينة رام الله، وعلى أراضٍ عربية تقع إلى الشمال
الشرقي من بيت حنينا. بلغت مساحة الأراضي المصادرة لإقامته حوالى 30 ألف دونم،
أنشئت عليها، حتى العام 1981، أكثر من 4000 وحدة سكنية زاد عدد مستوطنيها عن
12000 نسمة. ولم يلبث الحي أن استوعب إقامة 1000 وحدة سكنية إضافية وصلت قدرتها
الإستيعابية إلى 17000 نسمة.

*7- حي التلة الفرنسية:* عُرِف أيضًا بحي "شابيرا". بدأ العمل به العام 1969
شرق جبل المشرف (سكوبس) على طريق القدس – رام الله. بلغت مساحة الأراضي العربية
التي صودرت لإقامته أكثر من 15 ألف دونم تعود ملكيتها لمواطنين عرب وللدولة
الأردنية ولدير اللاتين. أنشئ في هذا الحي 5000 وحدة سكنية يزيد عدد مستوطنيها
على 12500 مستوطن.

*8- حي تل بيوت الشرقية*: أقيم العام 1972 على أراضي جبل المكبّر وصورباهر إلى
الجنوب من مدينة القدس. بلغت مساحة الأراضي العربية المصادرة لإقامته نحو 20
ألف دونم. أقيمت وحداته السكنية على مرحلتين: الأولى حتى العام 1981، عددها
2342 وحدة بعدد مستوطنين 7820 مستوطنًا. الثانية بين العامين 1981 و2000
وحداتها السكنية أكثر من 5000 وحدة تستوعب أكثر من 15 ألف مستوطن.

*9- حي تل عناتوت*: يقع شمال شرق القدس على أراضي قريتي عناتا وشعفاط
العربيتين. أقيم العام 1974 على مساحة مصادرة من الأراضي بلغت 3650 دونمًا،
وحداته السكنية 500 وحدة يقيم فيها نحو 2000 يهودي.



في باحة مسجد قبة الصخرة

*10- حي الجامعة العبرية*: كانت بداية إقامته العام 1969 على جبل المشرف
(سكوبس) بهدف توسيع الجامعة العبرية القديمة ومشفاها. وقد أقيم فيه سكن
للأساتذة والطلاب ومكاتب جديدة وقاعة للمحاضرات ومشفى للجامعة. يستوعب هذا الحي
حوالى 31500 طالبًا وموظفًا جامعيًا يقيمون في 109 وحدات سكنية شُيِّدت على
مساحات من لأرضي العربية المصادرة.

*الحزام الثاني: 15 مستوطنة أو مستعمرة في محيط القدس الشرقية
*وهو عبارة عن طوق من 15 مستعمرة أقيمت حول مدينة القدس في نطاق المرحلة الأولى
من مشروع القدس الكبرى. والمقصود بالقدس الكبرى القدس الموحَّدة بعد ضمّ
الشطرين الشرقي والغربي.

في آذار/مارس 1971 كشف "ميرون بنفنستي" – نائب رئيس بلدية القدس – عن مشروع
"القدس الكبرى" وهو يقضي بتوسيع حدود بلدية القدس لتشمل المناطق الممتدة من
مدينة رام الله شمالاً إلى بيت لحم جنوبًا. وقد أطلق على هذا المشروع إسم
"مشروع الأب"، وهو يمثل الحزام الإستيطاني الثاني حول مدينة القدس بعد أن كان
الحزام الأول قد تمثَّل بالأحياء العشرة التي أقيمت ضمن نطاق "أمانة القدس"
للعام 1967. والحزام الثاني هو عبارة عن 15 مستعمرة تحيط بالمدينة على شكل طوق
استيطاني من جميع الجهات(59). تبلغ المساحات المبنية لهذه المستعمرات أكثر من
195 دونمًا، عدد الوحدات السكنية فيها 5266 وحدة استوعبت نحو 31600
مستوطنًا(60).

*الحزام الثالث: 15 مستوطنة أو مستعمرة إضافية في محيط القدس الشرقية*
في 30 أيلول/سبتمبر 1975 أعلنت الحكومة الإسرائيلية موافقتها على خريطة القدس
الكبرى أو الموسّعة، التي تمتد فيها حدود بلدية المدينة ما بين الخان الأحمر
شرقًا، واللطرون غربًا، ودير ديوان وبيتين شمالاً، وضواحي مدينة الخليل
(مستعمرة كريات أربع) جنوبًا. ويقضي هذا التوسع بضمّ 9 مدن و60 قرية عربية وما
يقارب 30% من المساحة الكلية للضفة الغربية. شكّل هذا المشروع التوسيع النهائي
لحدود القدس الكبرى، وكانت ترجمته العملية إقامة 15 مستعمرة جديدة تشكل الحزام
الثالث من الأحزمة الاستيطانية حول القدس. أما المستعمرات فكانت(61):

*في الشمال*: أقيمت حول مدينتي رام الله والبيرة وهي تضم مستعمرات: كوخاف
هشاحر، عفرة، بيت أيل، كفارروش، ينفي تسوف، بيت أيل (ب).

*في الجنوب*: أقيمت في المناطق الممتدة من شمال مدينة الخليل إلى مناطق بيت لحم
وبيت ساحور، وهي تضم مستعمرات: تكواع، كفارعصيون، تكواع (ب)، أليعازر (أ) و(ب)،
أفرات، مجدل، روش تسوريم، آلون شيفون، متسبي جوبرين.
أما الشكل الهندسي الذي اعتمده مخططو الاستيطان الصهيوني في إقامة الأحزمة
الاستيطانية الثلاثة فكان وفق نظام "كرستيلر"، وهو نظام استيطاني مؤدلج يربط
الشكل الهيكلي للمستوطنة أو المستعمرة بمضامين أيديولوجية دينية تستوحي أفكارها
من التوراة في تقديمها مسوغات تبريرية تساوي بين الدين والسياسة. ويقوم على
أساس إنشاء سلسلة من المستوطنات ذات الرتب الوظيفية المختلفة، تربط بينها
علاقات وظيفية أيضًا. والشكل المعتمد هو أقرب إلى النجمة (نجمة داود)، إذ تقام
4 - 6 مستوطنات صغيرة حول مستوطنة (مركز النجمة) من رتبة أعلى هي عبارة عن بلدة
أو مركز ريفي. ووظيفة هذا المركز تكون بتزويد المستوطنات المحيطة ذات الرتبة
الأدنى الخدمات الضرورية. وتحيط 4 أو 5 مراكز ريفية أو أكثر بمستوطنة أكبر وذات
رتبة أعلى وتكون مدينة في الغالب تقوم بتقديم خدمات من رتبة أعلى للمراكز
الريفية والمستوطنات التوابع(62). وما يجدر بالإشارة أن شبكة الإستيطان في
مدينة القدس ومحيطها مرتبطة ارتباطًا وثيقًا بالمتروبول الإسرائيلي المتمثِّل
بالقدس المحتلة(63).

أما الأهداف المتوخاة من إقامة الأحزمة الاستيطانية الثلاثة فكانت:

1- التجزئة الجغرافية والديموغرافية للضفة الغربية، الأمر الذي يصيب الوجود
العربي بالشلل ويدفعه مكرهًا إلى الهروب والمهاجرة.

2- محاصرة الضفة الغربية من الداخل، لا سيما المراكز المدينية فيها تمهيدًا
لتجزئتها إلى منطقتين محاصرتين بالاستيطان اليهودي، وهما منطقة الخليل جنوبًا
ومنطقة نابلس شمالاً.

3- ضم مساحات واسعة من أراضي الضفة الغربية، تراوح بين 400 و500كلم2، بالإضافة
إلى المساحات التي جرى اقتطاعها وإلحاقها بالقدس الكبرى وفق المخططات الهيكلية
التي كان آخرها في تموز/يوليو 1980، حيث أقرت بلدية القدس اليهودية اقتطاع 63
كلم2 من أراضي الضفة الغربية لتوظيفها في خدمة المخطط الهيكلي لتهويد المدينة.

4- تحويل القدس الكبرى إلى عاصمة مركزية للدولة الإسرائيلية، تتركَّز فيها كل
العوامل الجاذبة لاستقطاب النشاطات الاستثمارية والسياحية والصناعية والزراعية
لليهود من جميع أنحاء العالم. وبذلك فإن القدس الكبرى في ظل تركّز الرأسمال
اليهودي والشركاتي العالمي وبخاصة الأميركي منه، باتت هي المدينة المعولمة بفعل
التدفقات المالية، وربطها بحركة الرأسمال للشركات المتعددة الجنسية، كل ذلك
بهدف تحويل القدس إلى مدينة مركزية في "الشرق الأوسط الكبير" الذي تسعى
رأسمالية الذروة الأميركية لقيامه.

*الرابع: التهويد العمراني - الحضاري
*ثمة علاقة عميقة بين الهوية المعمارية للمدينة العربية الإسلامية والجوانب
المعرفية لبنيتها الفكرية، وهي الجوانب التي تجتمع فيها مجموعة القيم
المفاهيمية النظرية والفكرية للفكر الإنساني.

تُدين القدس في اكتساب هويتها المعمارية الحضرية إلى مكوّن تاريخي من النظم
المعرفية للفكر العربي – الإسلامي. فالعلاقة التكاملية بين الجانبين المعماري
والمعرفي هي محور النظرية التي يطلق عليها عالم الاجتماع "هيلير" (Hillir) إسم
"نظرية تركيب الفضاء" (Space syntax theory) (64)، وهي النظرية التي تربط بقوة
بين المكوّن المادي العمراني للمدينة ومدلولاته الحضارية القيمية والفكرية.

على ضوء هذه النظرية، كانت للقدس، شأنها شأن سائر المدن العربية – الإسلامية
المتماثلة معها من حيث تشكلها التاريخي، خصوصيتها العمرانية المتلازمة مع
الإسلام العربي وأيضًا مع المسيحية العربية كمدلولين قيميين منطلقين من أصول
بيئية جغرافية وتاريخية وإجتماعية واحدة. فجوامع المدينة، والتي تفوق المئة،
تؤكد بشكل قاطع على تلازم الشكل الهندسي المعماري للجامع من جهة، ووظيفته
الاجتماعية والتربوية من جهة أخرى. فالمسجد – الجامع هو الأساس الذي حفظ شكل
المدينة العربية الإسلامية كخصوصية معمارية تواصلت على مدى أربعة عشر قرنًا.

ومن معالم المخزون العمراني الإسلامي في المدينة المقدسة: المسجد الأقصى (قبلة
المسلمين الأولى)، قبة الصخرة، المساجد (أكثر من مئة)، الزوايا، التكايا،
الأربطة، السور المحيط بالمدينة، الأبراج، الأبواب المفتوحة، المآذن والقبب(65)
إلى آخره.
وإذا كانت القدس قد شكلت مخزونًا تراثيًا إسلاميًا لأكثر من أربعة عشر قرنًا،
فإنها أيضًا أكتسبت قبل الإسلام وبعده، خصوصيتها المسيحية منذ أن تحولت مسرحًا
للحدث المسيحي في التاريخ، أي منذ ظهور السيد المسيح وتبلور تعاليمه في الرسالة
المسيحية، وكذلك مسيرته على درب الآلام التي أنتهت على شكل مأساة الصلب. لكن
المسيحية القيمية لم تنتهِ فصولاً وإنما باتت جزءًا من حركة التاريخ الزمنية.
فالقدس، بالنسبة إلى المسيحين وعلى أختلاف أطيافهم الكنسية، تبقى راسخة في
وعيهم الديني، فهي مهد المسيحية، وهي "المكان الذي أعلن فيه المسيح رسالته
وصلب.."، كما أن المدينة "ترمز في العهد الجديد إلى شعب الله الجديد الذي
افتداه المسيح"(66). 



على مشارف القدس

لقد تحولت القدس تاريخيًا إلى مزار للحج المسيحي، حيث أن قوافل الحجاج بدأت
تتدفَّق إليها منذ القرن الرابع، وكانت تسيطر على هذه القوافل الرغبة في إفتفاء
أثر المسيح. والحج هو "إقتداء إنجيلي بالمسيح في أرض المسيح" أي في القدس التي
ترمز إلى النهاية المحتّمة للحياة المسيحية من حيث هي "درب الصليب"(67).

تضمُّ القدس مقامات العالم المسيحي المقدّسة، ومنها: كنيسة القبر المقدس، علية
العشاء السري، كنيسة القديسة حنّة، قبر مريم العذارء، الحديقة الجثمانية (التي
أعتقل فيها المسيح)، محبسة الصعود وجبل الزيتون(68).

لذلك أدركت الهيئات الإسرائيلية من حكومية ومدنية أهمية الخاصة المعمارية –
الأركيولوجية للقدس التي تعتبر، بحد ذاتها، بمنزلة الحجة التاريخية، لا بل الحق
التاريخي الذي يدحض ادعاءات الصهيونية المزعومة تجاه "يهودية" المدينة الدينية
والتاريخية". من هنا، راحت السلطات الإسرائيلية، منذ احتلال المدينة في حربي
1948 و1967، تعدّ المخططات الهيكلية الكفيلة بتهويد القدس عبر إنتاج فضاء
تركيبي جديد لها يلغي هويتها التاريخية العربية الإسلامية ويحوِّلها إلى مدينة
مهوَّدة معماريًا وحضاريًا.

تمثلت استراتيجية الجرف التاريخي للقدس بلجوء إسرائيل إلى اعتماد مخطط التهويد
الفضائي للمدينة، وذلك بتغيير وطمس معالم الفضاء العربي – الإسلامي الذي طبع
المدينة بطابعه المعماري والثقافي والحضاري وصولاً إلى تلبيسها فضاءً غربيًا
يلغي معالمها الأركيولوجية ويجعلها معلمًا مختلفًا كليًا بإبراز الطابع اليهودي
الغربي الوافد إلى المدينة. وفي هذا السياق "عملت الصهيونية على إعادة اختراع
"فلسطين من جديد" بتشويه ما يزيد عن ألفي سنة من التطور الحضاري والإنساني فيها
تارة، وبطمس أجزاء منه تارات أخرى. وما فتئت الصهيونية "تقتلع وتخترع، وتمحي ثم
تبني على أنقاض ما محت" لتحقيق غرضها. "وفي خضم هذا السيل الجارف الماحي تلمح
رغبة صهيونية حثيثة لإعادة كتابة التاريخ، وذلك لكي يتكامل جرف الأرض مع جرف
تاريخها"(69).

عرفت القدس مرحلتين من التخطيط الغريب عن بيئتها العمرانية والثقافية، المرحلة
الأولى في ظل الانتداب البريطاني (1920-1948) والتي كانت بمنزلة مرحلة تأسيسية
أو بالأحرى تمهيدية لمرحلة التخطيط الصهيوني الذي بدأ مع إحتلال المدينة
العامين 1948 و1967. وخلال هاتين المرحلتين تمّ "إحداث قطع في تواصل تطور
المدينة التدريجي والإنسيابي الذي تميّزت به بعد انهيار الحكم الصليبي
لها"(70) واستعادتها العربية على يد صلاح الدين الأيوبي بعد انتصاره الحاسم
على الصليبيين في موقعة حطين العام 1187 للميلاد.

العام 1972 وضعت إسرائيل خطة متكاملة تحت إسم "خطة التنمية الخاصة" لإعادة
تخطيط المدينة المقدّسة بما يتلاءم مع إضفاء الطابع اليهودي عليها بعد طمس
معالمها المعمارية والطوبوغرافية والجغرافية والديموغرافية وصولاً إلى معالمها
الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية. فالهدف المركزي لاستراتيجية تهويد المدينة
تمثل بإلغاء طابعها الحضاري الشامل وإضفاء طابع الحضارة الصهيونية – الغربية
مكانه من أجل تدعيم وجهة النظر الإسرائيلية في خلق تاريخ مزيَّف لليهود(71).
بعد سقوط القدس العربية (القدس الشرقية) في قبضة الاحتلال على أثر حرب 1967،
باشرت السلطات العسكرية الإسرائيلية على الفور بتغيير العديد من معالم المدينة
العمرانية وبخاصة بعد عمليات الهدم التي قامت بها للأحياء العربية في البلدة
القديمة والتي يأتي في مقدمِّها حي المغاربة الذي أزيلت معالمه جرفًا كليًا
ليحل مكانه الحي اليهودي كبديل معماري – أركيولوجي ينسجم مع أركيولوجية التهويد
الصهيونية المعتمدة كاستراتيجية تهويدية ليس للقدس وحسب، وإنما لسائر فلسطين
التاريخية أيضًا.

لقد تحقَّق الانقسام بين شطري المدينة (الغربي والعربي) بالمعنى الجغرافي
والحضاري، ولم يعد مستغربًا بين الناس مسألة التداول بمصطلحي "القدس الغربية
والقدس الشرقية في المدينة الواحدة للتعبير عن اختلاف موقعهما الجغرافي، والأهم
من هذا اختلاف المعايير والقيم التي يعبر عنهما اختلاف التخطيط والطرز
المعمارية السائدة فيهما. ولا يخفى القطع المتحقق في مسيرة المدينة على الإنسان
العادي الذي يزورها. فالخط الفاصل بينهما غير مرسوم على الأرض بالمعنى الحرفي
للكلمة، ولكنه مرسوم بشكل واضح في اختلاف التخطيط والمعمار والثقافة واللغة
والتوجهات"(72).

في الواقع، حوّلت الموجات الكثيفة من الهجرة الاستيطانية الوافدة من غير مجتمع
غربي إضافة إلى المجتمع الروسي، المدينة إلى مجتمع فسيفسائي بسبب تنوع
المعتقدات الدينية والثقافية وتعدد الشرائح الاجتماعية من طبقية واقتصادية
وفكرية. فقد ساعد هذا التنوع على ترسيخ التشكيل الفسيفسائي للمدينة، وهو "تشكيل
قلق، وقابل للتشقق عند الخطوط الفاصلة بين إثنيات المدينة في ما لو تراخت
القبضة الأمنية الكابحة له"(73).

لقد عزّز إلحاق المدينة الشرقية بالمدينة الغربية، بعد حرب حزيران/يونيو 1967،
التشكيل الفسيفسائي لمجتمع مدينة القدس، لا سيما بعد زرع الشطر الشرقي من
المدينة بأكثر من أربعين مستوطنة يقيم فيها جماعات من المستوطنين مختلفين كليًا
من حيث البيئات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والثقافية التي أتوا منها. تميَّز بين
هؤلاء مستوطنو الحرديم، وهم جماعات من اليهود المتشدِّدين في تطبيق الشريعة
اليهودية، غير أنهم يندرجون في أسفل الهرم الاجتماعي من حيث موقعهم الطبقي
كشريحة اجتماعية من الفقراء والمعوزين. شكّل هؤلاء حوالى 27% من إجمالي مستوطني
القدس الشرقية، وتميّزوا بتكاثرهم لدرجة أنهم بلغوا ضعفي العلمانيين وباقي
المستوطنين من حيث معدلات النمو الديموغرافي(74). ويصف "عاموس إلون" أحد أحياء
اليهود الحرديم أنه "عالم قروسطي من الفقر والإيمان المتماسك – عالم من عدم
التسامح مع عوالم الفكر وطرق العيش الأخرى، عالم يعيش خارج إطار الزمان
والمكان... وكل مظاهر الحياة العادية (فيه) – الأكل والجوانب الصحية، والعبادة،
واللباس، والتعلم، والنوم – محكومة بنصوص واضحة ترقى إلى مصاف الطقوس التي
تتمتع بالتقديس"(75). ويعزز "كوستلر" ما قاله إلون بالتنبيه إلى أنهم يفرضون
العزلة الاختيارية على أنفسهم، ويبتعدون عن المجتمع الأوسع، بإصرارهم على تبني
نمط حياة لا يمت إلى البيئة والتطورات السياسية بصلة. فضلاً عن ذلك تغيب في هذه
الأحياء مناقشة الحاضر والمستقبل، لتفسح المجال للحديث عن الماضي فحسب(76).

من الناحية التخطيطية والمعمارية تختلف أحياء الحرديم عن بقية الأحياء في
القدس. تتميَّز أبنيتها بصفوف متصلة (Row Houses) حول طرق ضيقة وميادين محدودة
المساحة. و"لولا الحجارة وشجر الزيتون والصنوبر وضوء القدس المتميز لظننت نفسك،
وأنت تعبرها، أنك في حي يهودي في أوروبا الشرقية"(77).

طالت التغييرات الأركيولوجية التي فرضتها السلطات الإسرائيلية في القدس بشكل
أساسي، الأوقاف الإسلامية والمسيحية على السواء. فالحفريات التي تقوم بها
إسرائيل في المسجد الأقصى بحثًا عن هيكل مزعوم، وأعمال الهدم المستمرة في غير
معلم من المعالم الوقفية من جوامع ومقامات وكنائس ومدارس وبيوت أثرية قديمة، كل
ذلك يندرج في سياسة التهويد الأركيولوجي لفضاء المدينة المقدّسة بهدف اقتلاع
خصوصيتها الحضارية العربية الإسلامية وجرفها، واصطناع معالم حضارية غريبة
ودخيلة مكانها. ففي داخل أسوار المدينة أقيمت أديرة وكنائس ومدارس وبيوت سكن في
الزاوية الجنوبية الغربية من البلدة القديمة. ونشأت في ضواحي القدس أحياء
والكولونية اليونانية والالمانية في منطقة البقعة إلى الجنوب من القدس،
والكولونية الأميركية في منطقة الشيخ جرّاح، ودير ونزل النوتردام، والمستشفى
الفرنسي والمستشفى الإيطالي والمستشفى الألماني والمستشفى الإنكليزي ومستشفى
سان جون إلى الغرب وإلى الجنوب الغربي من المدينة(78).

إن التوحيد الفيزيائي لشطري المدينة بعد حرب 1967 تحت إسم "أورشليم القدس"،
والإكثار من المخططات الهيكلية المتلاحقة للمدينة "الموحَّدة"، كل ذلك كان يسير
في سياق استراتيجية التهويد الصهيونية للقدس بدءًا بتحقيق غلبة واضحة للعنصر
اليهودي يتجاوز ثلثي مجموع عدد السكان فيها، مرورًا بإلغاء المؤسسات العربية
الاجتماعية والثقافية وإلحاق نشاطات السكان بالمؤسسات اليهودية في غرب المدينة
وصولاً إلى تهويد الفضاء التركيبي لها، الأمر الذي يعني خاتمة لتاريخها العربي
– الإسلامي الذي طبع هوية القدس الحضارية لأكثر من ألفي سنة خلت.

أثار النشاط الأركيولوجي لإسرائيل في القدس المحتلة، الخوف والقلق في أوساط
الهيئات والمؤسسات المعنية بالتراث الإنساني. وتعزَّز هذا الخوف في الرفض
السافر لإسرائيل في استجابتها للإرادة الدولية. فقد أصدر مؤتمر اليونسكو 13
قرارًا ، وأصدر مجلسه التنفيذي 26 قرارًا خلال فترة أربع سنوات (1987 - 1991)
تدين عبث إسرائيل في القدس والأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة، وتدعوها إلى التوقف عن
نشاطها العابث.

ولم تلبث اليونسكو، أمام تعنت إسرائيل وضربها بعرض الحائط الإرادة الدولية، أن ولم تلبث اليونسكو، أمام تعنت إسرائيل وضربها بعرض الحائط الإرادة الدولية، أن
أدرجت البلدة القديمة (التاريخية) وسورها العام 1981 على قائمة التراث العالمي.
والعام 1982 أضيفت القدس إلى قائمة التراث المهدد بالخطر. وتم اتخاذ هذين
القرارين في ظل معارضة فاضحة من قبل كلٍّ من الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل. ويرى
"بول دي فارت" في صدور القرارين المذكورين أهمية بالغة، ذلك أنّ مهمة المحافظة
على التراث الثقافي في وقت السلم والحرب هي "من مهمات المجتمع الدولي مجتمعًا.
وهي تعطي الحق لكل عضو في المجتمع الدولي، بل وتفرض عليه واجب العمل من أجل
ذلك... وبموجب هذين القرارين، وبموجب القانون الدولي، فإن المجتمع الدولي
بمجموعه، وخصوصًا الهيئة العامة للأمم المتحدة، مسؤول، الآن وفي المستقبل، عن
المدينة وأهلها". ويضيف دي فارت، أنه بالإضافة إلى كون القدس كيانًا خاصًا
(Corpus Separatum) بموجب القانون الدولي، هي في رأي المجتمع الإنساني ذات قيمة
كونية(79).

*الخامس: التهويد السياسي
*ربطت السياسة الإسرائيلية المعتمدة في الأراضي المحتلة بين مسألتين متلازمتين
من حيث الأهداف والنتائج: الأولى، الإمعان في استخدام وسائل التهجير الإكراهي
للفلسطينيين بهدف اختزال الكتلة السكانية الفلسطينية من جهة، والثانية، تفريغ
الشعب الفلسطيني من نخبه الاجتماعية – السياسية القادرة على مواجهة الاحتلال
سياسيًا من جهة أخرى.

تحت ضغط المنظمات العسكرية وشبه العسكرية(80)، والممارسات اليومية للعنف
العسكري من قبل الجيش النظامي الإسرائيلي، وكذلك تحت قساوة الظروف الاقتصادية
والمعيشية والتعليمية والإسكانية، أكرهت موجات بشرية فلسطينية على الهجرة، لا
سيما من المدن، الأمر الذي أدى بعد حربي 1948 و1967 ليس إلى تفريغ المدن من
سكانها وحسب، وإنما أيضًا من نخبتها السياسية، وهي النخبة التي سبق لها أن
امتلكت تجربة من العمل السياسي في أواخر العهد العثماني(81)، وكذلك في عهد
الانتداب البريطاني(82).

هكذا، بات الشعب الفلسطيني، في ظل الاحتلال الصهيوني، من دون قيادة نخبوية
مدينية، ذلك لأن معظم النخب كانت قد خرجت تحت ضغط القمع الإسرائيلي وفظاعة
المجازر التي ارتكبها الاحتلال في غير مدينة أو بلدة فلسطينية. فأكثر اللاجئين
الفلسطينيين كانوا من سكان المدن، ونسبة قليلة منهم كانت من الأرياف الزراعية
والرعوية. ترك هذا الأمر نتائجه السلبية على التشكلات السياسية تحت الاحتلال،
وهي تشكلات تفتقر إلى التجربة التي عرفتها مجتمعات المدن العربية لأسباب
إقتصادية وتعليمية وكذلك إجتماعية وسياسية.

أبرز عائلات المكانة الاجتماعية- السياسية التي عرفها مجتمع مدينة القدس
كانت(83):
*من المسلمين*: عائلات الخالدي، الحسيني، العلمي، نسيبة، النشاشيبي، القدوة
وغيرها.
* من المسيحيين*: عائلات عطالله، فرَّاج، مشبك، بولس، حدَّاد، كاتول، الخوري،
شبر، جلاَّد، سعيد، ذيب، طنوس، فريج، سابا وسواها.
*
السادس: التهويد الاجتماعي*
تبقى مسألة التهويد الاجتماعي للقدس بمنزلة الحلقة المركزية في كل العملية
التهويدية المرسومة في الإستراتيجية الصهيونية للمدينة ولسائر الأراضي العربية
المحتلة. فالتهويد الإجتماعي هو الشرط الأكثر حسمًا في معركة تستهدف منها
الصهيونية تحقيق هدفين متلازمين: الأول، الإلغاء الكلي لمجتمع مقدسي عربي –
إسلامي متواصل في مكوِّناته التاريخية لأكثر من أربعة عشر قرنًا سابقًا،
والثاني، البديل الصهيوني الوافد من مجتمعات غربية أوروبية وأميركية على وجه
الخصوص، ومدفوعًا بنزعة كولونيالية للتوسع والسيطرة. من هنا، لجأت إسرائيل
"كدولة" ومعها منظمات المجتمع المدني الإسرائيلي، إلى تهويد القدس إجتماعيًا أي
سلخها عن بنيتها الإجتماعية ذات الخصوصية العربية – الإسلامية وصولاً إلى
تذويبها في مجتمع يهودي داخل إسرائيل، والذي هو امتداد عضوي لمجتمعات غربية
أوروبية وأميركية.

قبل الاحتلال الإسرائيلي للقدس لم تخرج هذه الأخيرة عن صورة المجتمع التقليدي
الذي عرفته المدينة العربية – الإسلامية لما هو مجتمع شرائح إجتماعية جمعت بين
تنظيمات الحرف والأصناف ونقابات الأشراف إلى جانب عائلات الأرستقراطية الدينية
الإسلامية والمسيحية التي شغلت عبر عناصر نافذين منها، وظائف متعدِّدة في
الجهاز الديني المتنوع بمؤسساته الوقفية والخيرية والتربوية والكنسية الرعوية.
يضاف إلى ذلك شرائح تجارية من الطبقتين الوسطى والعليا، وهي شرائح ارتكزت في
صعودها الإجتماعي إلى حجم ملكياتها العقارية الواسعة التي استحوذت عليها في
الأرياف الزراعية المحيطة بالقدس من جهة، وإلى دورها التجاري سواء على مستوى
أسواق القدس الداخلية أم على مستوى مبادلات المدن في فلسطين وسائر المنطقة
العربية من جهة أخرى.

بعد وقوع المدينة تحت الاحتلال الإسرائيلي على إثر حرب 1967، سارعت المرجعيات
الإسلامية فيها إلى إصدار فتوى تقضي بعدم جواز تولي غير المسلمين لشؤونهم
الدينية. وقد تشكَّلت لهذه الغاية، الهيئة الإسلامية للقيام بهذا الواجب في
القدس وباقي الضفة الغربية المحتلة(84). ومع أنّ هذه الهيئة بتنوع مؤسساتها
(أوقاف، مساجد، محاكم شرعية، دور أيتام، مدارس دينية، الخ..) لم تحظ باعتراف
قانوني إسرائيلي، إلا أنها كانت تتمتع باعتراف واقعي بوصفها مرجعية إجتماعية
دينية وسياسية سبق لها وأن اكتسبتها تاريخيًا من خلال الوظائف المتنوِّعة التي
شغلتها في الجهاز الديني الإسلامي على مدى العهود الإسلامية المتعاقبة.

كما يجدر بالإشارة أيضًا أنّ الهيئات المسيحية في القدس استفادت، هي الأخرى، من
فتاوى الهيئات الإسلامية في المدينة، الأمر الذي جعلها تتمسك، في ظل الاحتلال،
بالموروث التاريخي من القوانين، لا سيما منها تلك المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية من
زواج، وطلاق، وعمادة، وتوريث وغير ذلك. هكذا، عرفت القدس، منذ احتلالها الكلي
العام 1967 وحتى اليوم، صراع الشرعيات بين شرعية الاحتلال الإسرائيلي وتشريعاته
الاحتلالية من جهة، وشرعية المرجعيات الاجتماعية التاريخية العربية الإسلامية
والمسيحية من جهة أخرى.

في مسعى منها لإنجاز مهمة التهويد الاجتماعي للقدس لجأت سلطات الاحتلال ومعها
منظمات المجتمع المدني الإسرائيلي إلى تنفيذ مخطط تهويد المدينة اجتماعيًا على
مراحل متعددة. برز على هذا الصعيد اتجاهان رئيسان:

الأول، تمثله الجماعات المتديِّنة التي راحت تسعى إلى تحويل القدس إلى مدينة
ذات نمط إجتماعي يتلاءم والتعاليم الدينية اليهودية. وقد اتخذت من مراعاة "حرمة
السبت" وسيلة لفرض إرادتها وتحقيق أغراضها. فقد تظاهر المتديِّنون، لغير مرة،
لمنع المسارح، ودور السينما، والمطاعم، والملاهي من العمل في يوم السبت بوصفه
"يومًا يهوديًا مقدسًا". وبالفعل، تعزَّزت قدرة تلك الجماعات على فرض نمط
حياتها على المدينة بسبب تزايد الهجرة الوافدة للمتدينين إليها، وبسبب
استحواذهم على أجزاء واسعة من أحيائها(85).

كان الهدف البعيد للجماعات الدينية اليهودية المدعومة من منظمات يهودية صهيونية
في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وفي غير دولة أوروبية، تحويل القدس العربية –
الإسلامية إلى مدينة "ثيوقراطية يهودية"(86) تنتفي معها الهوية الثقافية
والإجتماعية التي عرفتها المدينة عبر تاريخها لقرون عديدة سابقة.

الثاني، تمثِّله الجماعات العلمانية التي راحت تسعى إلى إضفاء الطابع الليبرالي
على المدينة. أما هدفها المركزي فكان يتمثَّل بتحويل القدس إلى "مجتمع
فسيفسائي"(87)، تقوم تركيبته على تعددية مذهبية وإثنية ومناطقية، بهدف ضرب بنية
المجتمع المقدسي التاريخية والوصول به إلى مستوى اللبرلة الغربية بتكويناتها
الاجتماعية غير المتجانسة وغير المتماسكة، الأمر الذي يعني تحويل القدس إلى
مجتمع فسيفسائي يسمح للفئات والطوائف والأعراق التي يتكوَّن منها الاحتفاظ
بطابعها الخاص وبخصوصياتها الثقافية المتعددة، ويندرج تحت الطابع الخاص لهذه
الجماعات اللغة، والمعتقد الديني، والثقافة المميَّزة، وطريقة العيش الخاصة،
على أن يجري تجميع الوحدات المختلفة في إطار إجتماعي يدين بالولاء للمجتمع
الإسرائيلي ويخضع لتخطيط الدولة الإسرائيلية.

إن التهويد الاجتماعي للقدس هو بمنزلة إلغاء لهوية الجماعة العربية التي
تكوَّنت تاريخيًا وتفاعلت إجتماعيًا وثقافيًا في إطار وحدة النسيج الإجتماعي
المتماثل مع نسيج إجتماعي عربي إسلامي على مستوى المنطقة العربية برمتها. أما
المجتمع الفسيفسائي الذي تريد الجماعات اليهودية قيامه في القدس فهو مجتمع
الانقسام والاختلاف بين الجماعات الروحية والثقافية والعرقية المكوّنة للمدينة،
إذ تتحوَّل هذه الجماعات إلى وحدات صغرى داخل المجتمع الفسيفسائي الكبير، ويصبح
هناك مجتمع مسيحي فسيفسائي مكوّن من وحدات أصغر، منها السريان والأقباط والروم
واللاتين. وكذلك الأمر نفسه ينطبق على مسلمي القدس إذ يقوم مجتمع فسيفسائي مسلم
مكوّن من المذاهب الإسلامية المختلفة، ومن وحدات مدينية نابلسية وخليلية
ومقدسية وتجارية وفلاحية وغيرها.

ليست فسيفسائية مجتمع القدس سوى البديل الإلغائي للهوية القومية الجامعة لسكان
المدينة، وإحلال هويات متباينة ودخيلة مكانها تحت يافظة التعايش والليبرالية.

في الوقت الذي قرَّر الإنسان المقدسي الصمود والبقاء في مدينته، وممارسة حقوقه
في غياب استراتيجية عربية محدَّدة تجاه القدس، ألزمه التفكك العام الذي يحكم
النظام الإقليمي العربي، تحمل مسؤولياته منفردًا في المحافظة على هوية القدس
وعروبتها من دون أن يلوح في الأفق العربي أي مسعى، لا من جانب الحكومات العربية
ولا من جانب منظمات المدن ومعها المجتمع المدني في الوطن العربي، إلى امتلاك
استراتيجية عربية واضحة من شأنها مقاومة التهويد الصهيوني للمدينة، والذي يعتبر
المهمة المركزية الأولى لمشروع التهويد الشامل لفلسطين التاريخية وصولاً إلى
إنجاز إسرائيل التلمودية أي المشروع التاريخي للصهيونية العالمية المغلَّفة
بأيديولوجية دينية تبريرية لقيام "إسرائيل الكبرى" كجغرافية سياسية مطابقة
لجغرافية المربع العربي الذي يجمع بين الحجاز ومصر والعراق و بلاد الشام، وهو
المحدّد في المشروع الصهيوني من الفرات إلى النيل.

إنّ الأهمية كل الأهمية تكون لمسألة الاحتضان القومي للجماعة العربية المقيمة
في القدس، ويكون ذلك بتوجيه مراكز الدراسات والأبحاث االعربية بتركيز اهتمامها
على إبراز الهوية العربية والإسلامية لمجتمع القدس وتقديم العون الثقافي
والاجتماعي والمادي من أجل المحافظة على جسور الإتصال بين الثقافة العربية
الإسلامية لأهل القدس مع باقي المدن في الوطن العربي على قاعدة تعزيز الثقافة
القومية في جمعها العضوي بين العروبة والإسلام، والتي تبقى وحدها تشكل
الاستجابة المطلوبة للرد على تحديات التهويد الصهيوني وسائر مشاريع السيطرة
الاستعمارية المرسومة للمنطقة على شاكلة "مشروع الشرق الأوسط الكبير" وغيره.

*الخاتمة*
إذا كان اغتصاب فلسطين من قبل الصهاينة قد تحوّل إلى تراجيديا عربية ما زالت
توخز ضمير الأجيال المتعاقبة منذ أواسط القرن المنصرم – القرن العشرين – وحتى
اليوم، فإنّ تهويد القدس كأحد أهمّ الثوابت في الاستراتيجية الصهيونية، بات
يتجاوز التراجيديا المؤلمة إلى الحكم بالإعدام حتى الموت على أمة عربية بكاملها
بهدف إخراجها من تاريخها ورسالتها الحضارية إلى العالم.

شكَّلت القدس، على الدوام، إحدى أهم نقاط الإرتكاز، ليس فحسب على مستوى
الجغرافية التاريخية الفلسطينية، وإنما على مستوى فضاء جغرافي عربي تميَّز
بخصوصية جيواستراتيجية ما لبثت أن أنتجت خصوصيات أخرى دينية وثقافية وحضارية.
فالمربَّع العربي الذي يجمع بين أربع زوايا إرتكاز (الحجاز، مصر، العراق و بلاد
الشام) كان، عبر التاريخ وما يزال حتى اليوم، يمثل "قلب العالم"، لا بل مركز
التوازن الجغرافي والروحي والمادي لهذا العالم، الأمر الذي جعله دومًا مسرحًا
للصراعات التي لم تتوقف، بهدف الإمساك بشروط القوة المتوافرة وفق مقولة أن من
يمسك بقلب العالم يمسك، بالتالي، بكل العالم.

ظهرت القدس كحاضرة عربية منذ ما قبل ظهور المسيحية، لتدخل بعد ذلك في الحقبة
الإسلامية فتشهد معها تشكلات جديدة في إطار الاجتماع والعمران والثقافة والسلطة
بدءًا من الفتح العربي – الإسلامي المنطلق من الجزيرة العربية، مرورًا
بالخلافات الإسلامية والسلطانية المتعاقبة وصولاً إلى اليوم.

اما الإدعاء الصهيوني بأن فلسطين – والقدس هي إحدى أهم حواضرها الدينية – هي
"حق تاريخي" لليهود ويعود إلى توطّن قبائل قديمة لقرون سابقة على المسيحية
والإسلام، فهو إدعاء يدخل في باب الاسقاطات الأيديولوجية الدينية التي بدأت
تشكِّل في العقود الأخيرة من القرن التاسع عشر، المرتكزات السياسية للحركة
الصهيونية بهدف السيطرة على فلسطين وسط تكثيف الحملات الدعائية وعمليات الشحن
والتعبئة في أوساط الانتشار اليهودي في أوروبا من أجل الانتصار لدعواتهافي ادعاءاتها.

----------


## اليمامة

الحرم الإبراهيمي هو أقدم مساجد مدينة الخليل في فلسطين وأبرز ما يميّزها، حيث يعتقد أتباع الديانات السماوية بأن جثمان النبي إبراهيم موجود فيه. يحيط به سور كبير يرجح أن أساساته بنيت في عصر هيرودوس الأدوي قبل حوالي الألفي عام، والشرفات الواقعة في الأعلى تعود للعصور الإسلامية.

كان الرومان قد قاموا ببناء كنيسة في المكان في فترة حكم الإمبراطور يوستنياتوس ولم تلبت أن هدمت على يد الفرس بعد أقل من مئة عام. وفي العصور الإسلامية، تم بناء سقف للحرم وقباب في العصر الأموي، وفي العصر العباسي فتح باب من الجهة الشرقية، كما عني الفاطميون به وفرشوه بالسجاد. وفي فترة الحملات الصليبية، تحول الحرم إلى كنيسة ثانية وذلك في حدود عام 1172، ولكنها عادت إلى جامع بعد دخول صلاح الدين بعد معركة حطين.

وصف الحرم الإبراهيمي

وصف مجير الدين الحنبلي : يقع الحرم الإبراهيمي جنوب شرق مدينة الخليل، ويحيط المسجد سور عظيم بسمك ثلاثة اذرع ونصف من كل جانب وعدد مداميكه من أعلى مكان وهو عند باب القلعة من جهة الغرب 15 مدماكا، وارتفاع البناء من ذات المكان عند باب القلعة جهة الغرب 26 ذراعا عند الطبلخانة (مكان دق الطبل) وعرض كل مدماك من السور نحو ذراع وثلث ذراع.

وللمسجد مئذنتان قائمتان على السور الأولى من جهة الجنوب الشرقي والثانية من جهة الشمال الغربي وهما مربعتا الشكل ترتفع كل واحدة منهما 15 مترا فوق السطح.

والمقام الذي داخل السور طوله- قبلة الشمال – من صدر المحراب عند المنبر إلى صدر المكان الذي به ضريح يغقوب –- ثمانون ذراعا ينقص يسيرا ،وعرضه- شرقا بغرب – من السور الذي به باب الدخول إلى صدر الرواثق الغربي الذي به شباك يتوصل منه إلى ضريح يوسف 41 ذراعا يزيد ثلث أو نصف ذراع.

والبناء من داخل المسجد يشتمل على بناء معقود من داخل السور وعلى نحو النصف من جهة الجنوب إلى الشمال وهو ثلاثة اكوار، الأوسط منها يرتفع عن الكورين الملاصقين له من جهة الشرق والغرب والسقف مرتفع على اربعة اسوار محكمة البناء وبصدر هذا البناء المعقود تحت الكور الأعلى يقع المحراب وبجانبه المنبر الاثري ويقابل المحراب والمنبر دكة المؤذنين وهي قائمة على عمد رخامية في غاية الحسن والجمال، والرخام على شكل دائري وهو من عمارة تنكز في عهد السلطان محمد بن قلاوون سنة 732هـ –1331م.

اما القبور بجانب السارية تجاه المنبر في المصلى الرئيسي يوجد قبر اسحاق ويقابله قير زوجته رفقة بجانب السارية الشرقية وهذا البناء له ثلاثة أبواب تنتهي إلى الساحة السماوية وتسمى صحن المسجد اما البناء الأوسط فينتهي إلى الحضرة الإبراهيمية، وهي مكان معقود والرخام مستدير على جدرانه الاربعة، وبجهته الغربية الحجرة الشريفة التي بداخلها قبر إبراهيم وفي الجهة الشرقية قبر زوجته السيدة سارة والباب الثاني خلف قبر سارة في الجهة الشرقية والباب الثالث خلف قبر إبراهيم من الجهة الغربية والى جانبه محراب المالكية ويوجد شباك يطل على مقام يوسف وباخر الساحة التي بداخلها السور السليماني من جهة الشمال ضريح يعقوب وهو بجهة الغرب حذاء قبر إبراهيم ويقابله من الشرق قبر زوجته ليقا أو لائقة.

والساحة السماوية بين مقام سيدنا إبراهيم الخليل ومقام سيدنا يعقوب –عليهما السلام- والقباب المبنية على الاضرحة المنسوبة للخليل وزوجته سارة، ويعقوب وزوجته ليقا من بناء بني امية، وقد فرشت الأرض التي بداخل السور بالبلاط السليماني.

اما المغارة فيوجد لها باب لطيف بجانب المنبر ويوجد لها سلم من حجر عدته خمس عشرة درجة.

وبظاهر السور من جهة الشرق مسجد الجاولي وهو من العجائب قطع من جبل مجوف وبني عليه السقف والقبة ويقوم هذا المسجد على اثنتي عشرة سارية قائمة في وسطه، وارضه وحيطانه وسواريه معمولة من الرخام، وعليه شبابيك حديدية في اخره من جهة الغرب وطول هذا المسجد من القبلة ثلاثون ذراعا وعرضه شرقا بغرب 25 ذراعا. وابتدئ العمل به في ربيع الاخر سنة ثمان وسبعمائة وانتهي منه سنة عشرين وسبعمائة زمن الملك محمد بن قلاوون، مكتوب على حائطه ان الذي عمره سَنجَر الجاولي من ماله الخاص.

وبجوار مصلى الجاولي المطبخ الذي تصنع فيه الدشيشة (كل طعام فيه حب مرضوض)، ولهذا المطبخ ثلاثة افران وستة احجار للطحن ويعلو هذا المكان الحواصل التي يحفظ فيها القمح والشعير ويتم تفريق الدشيشة على من يريد من الزوار والمقيمين ويصنع هذا السماط كل يوم ويفرق على 3 اوقات في أول النهار وبعد الظهر وبعد العصر ويفرق يوميا حوالي 14 الف رغيف ويبلغ أحيانا 15 الف رغيف.

وصف المسجد حديثا

البناء من الخارج وما جاوره-الوصف الاجمالي في داخل السور السليماني يوجد المصلى الرئيس والصحن المكشوف وما يحيط به من اروقة وقباب وغرف ويحد الصحن المكشوف من الجهة الجنوبية ايوان معقود والقبتان ترمزان لقبري إبراهيم الخليل وزوجته وبينهما فسحة معقودة وبجوارهما غرفة سدنة المسجد، كما توجد منارة فوق الركن الشمالي الغربي لجدار الحصن السليماني وأخرى فوق الركن الجنوبي الشرقي.

ويلاصق الجدار الشرقي للحصن من الخارج مسجد الجاولي.

ويلاصق الجدار الغربي للحصن من الخارج ابتداء من الركن الجنوبي الغربي غرفة يوسف تعلوها المدرسة المنسوبة للسلطان حسن، والغرفة ترمز للقبر، ثم السلم (الدرج) المستحدذ سنة 1950م.

ساحة المسجد الخارجية وما بها من مبان اثرية مثل برج السلطان سليمان وبقايا السور بينهما ورباط قلاوون وسبيل الطواشي وغيرها.

الوصف التفصيلي : الجدران الخارجية للمسجد وهي الحصن السليماني تكون شكلا مستطيلا مقاسه الخارجي 59.28*33.97 مترا مربعا وسمكها 2.68 مترا، وارتفاعها 16 مترا، مبنية باحجار ضخمة على هيئة مداميك، ويبلغ طول بعض احجارها نحو 7متر وارتفاعها نحو متر ونصف، وبها من الخارج صفوف واكتاف ويتوجها كورنيش وفي العصر الإسلامي زيد ارتفاعها نحو ثلاثة امتار بما فيها التحصينات، وعلى الركنين الجنوبي الشرقي والشمالي الغربي للحصن السليماني اقيمت مئذنتان مربعتا الشكل، ترتفع كل واحدة منهما 15 مترا فوق سطح المسجد، وتعودان إلى العهد المملوكي.

اما سطح المبنى داخل الحصن السليماني فيتالف من قباب واجزاء مستوية ومائلة مكسوة بالواح من الرصاص، اما سطح الجاولي وقبة يوسف والمدرسة المنسوبة للسلطان حسن فمغطاة بمربعات حجرية وتسمى المدرسة بالعنبر.

مداخل المسجد حاليا ثلاثة : الأول يقع في الجنوب الشرقي للمسجد وهو الباب الرئيسي يسلك داخله طريقا فيه درج ثم ينعطف إلى اليسار مارا تحت قنطرة ثم يصعد سبع درجات، وكان له درج طويل يبتدئ من الركن الجنوبي الغربي للحصن بدرجات هي عبارة عن انصاف دوائر إلا أن هذا الدرج والباب الرئيسي قد نسفه اليهود في 11/10/1968م. والثاني يقع في الشمال الغربي، يتوصل اليه بواسطة 32 درجة بشكل مستقيم. والثالث يقع قرب الميضأة الغربية قبل بداية درج الباب الثاني، وقد انشئ له حديثا سلم بارز متعرج للوصول إلى المدرسة المنسوبة للسلطان حين وحول أحد شبابيكها إلى باب، وهذا يتنافى وروعة وضخامة البناء ولا يتناسب مع طرارز المبنى من ناحية الفن المعماري الإسلامي، إلا أن هذا المدخل له اهميته خاصة عند ازدحام المصلين بعد الصلاة ايام الجمع، وتستخدمه النساء ايام الجمع أيضا.

وبالجهة الغربية من المسجد الإبراهيمي توجد ساحة فسيحة غير مستوية تحوي بالقرب من الركن الشمالي الغربي للحصن بقايا برج واسوارا ممتدة إلى الحصن يقابلها من الجهة الجنوبية الغربية للحصن بالقرب من رباط قلاوون برج اثري كامل له قيمته الفنية والتاريخية وعليه لوحة تذكارية باسم السلطان سليمان بن سليم وقد ازيل مؤخرا هذا البرج بالكامل، وبقايا السور التي بين الربجين أيضا، واعيد بناء جزء من البرج ملاصقا للبرج الشمالي الغربي ولكنه غير مطابق للاصل سواء من ناحية المقاييس أو الشكل أو الحجم، وثبتت عليه اللوحة التاريخية سالفة الذكر، وتحتها لوحة أخرى حديثة كتب عليها (نقلت دائرة الاثار هذا البرج من مسافة خمسين مترا من شرق مكانه الحالي 1385-1965 م).

وكان يلاصق الجدار الغربي للحصن السليماني ابتداء من الركن الجنوبي الغربي متجها إلى الركن الشمالي ميضأة حديثة وفناء مكشوف به خزان ماء يمد الميضأة بالمياه وقد ازيل مؤخرا.ثم غرفة بها قبر يوسف تعلوها القبة التي ترمز للقبر والتي بنيت في القرن العاشر زمن المقتدر بالله العباسي ثم مدرسة السلطان حين(العنبر) التي مساحتها عشرون مترا طولا وثمانية امتار عرضا ثم السلم (الدرج) الحديث البارز في الساحة الذي اتشئ سنة 1950م، الموصل إلى العنبر عن طريق الباب الذي كان شباكا.

وبالقرب من الركن الجنوبي الغربي للحصن، نوجد بقايا رباط قلاوون الذي انشئ في سنة 679هـ ويعلو الرباط طابق مستحدث.

وقد انشئت حديثا استراحة سياحية على الشارع الرئيسي (وهي بيد اليهود) في مدخل الساحة نحو عشرين مترا وبارتفاع نحو خمسة امتار والاستراحة بوصفها هذا تسد الساحة وتحجب منظر المسجد مما اساء لروعة هذا الاثر العظيم من النواحي الفنية والمعمارية والتخطيطية وان هذا يتنافى مع الغرض الأساسي الذي من اجله ازيلت المباني القديمة من حوله لتكوين الساحة واذهار روعة هذا المبنى الإسلامي.

المصلى الرئيسي

وهو عبارة عن مصلى مستطيل الشكل قياسه من الداخل 28,45 *21,80 متر مربع يتكون من ثلاثة اروقة، اوسطها أكبرها واعلاها، ويوجد بالجزء المرتفع منه شبابيك جصية، وأخرى من شرائح الزجاج الشفاف وبه شرفة ذات سياج معدني محمولة على قضبان من الحديد ومعلق على السياج لافتات مكتوب بها الأسماء التالية: الله، محمد، أبو بكر، عمر، عمر، عثمان، علي، حسن، حسين، وعقود هذه الاروقة قائمة على اربع دعامات ضخمة كل منها عبارة عن اكتاف، وعمد وانصاف عمد يعلوها تيجان وترتكز جهة الحوائط الرئيسية على اجزاء من هذه الدعامات أو على (كوابيل) دعامات كالاوتاد مثبتة في الجدران.

والدعامات مؤزرة باشرطة رخامية ملونة طبيعيا أو مطلية تقليدا للرخام كما أن الجدران مؤزرة برخام ما بين الواح منقوش واشرطة ملونة، وقد تلف رخام بعض هذه الأماكن، فاستعيض احجارا أو طلاء ممزوجا بالوان الزيت بدل الرخام التالف.

وملصق بالركن الشرقي من المصلى لوحتان احداهما باللغة اليونانية نصها يدل على اسم زائر يطلب البركة والغفران، والأخرى باللغة العربية بخط الثلث تتضمن تاريخ عمل هذا الرخام ايام الناصر محمد بن قلاوون في سنة 732هـ –1332م. ويعلو الوزرة طراز من الرخام مكتوب به ايات من القران الكريم هي سورة يسن وتبدأ من فوق المحراب وتنتهي علىيساره بقلم الخطاط إبراهيم العنتي سنة 1313هـ – 1895 م.

والحوائط والدعامات كافة مبيضة أعلى الوزرات ومدهونة بدهان الزيت والاسقف عبارة عن عقود متقاطعة بشكل مصلبات محمولة على اقواس ترتكز على الدعامات والجدران وجميعها مبيضة ومدهونة ومزخرفة بدهان الزيت.

وبصدر المصلى في الجدار السليماني محراب مجوف مكسو بالرخام الملون وسقفه مكسو بالرخام الملون وسقفه مكسو بالفسيفساء المذهب والملون عقد المحراب ملبس بالرخام الأبيض والاسود على شكل دوائر متداخلة واشرطة ويحيط به من اعلاه وجانبيه طراز من الرخام الدقيق النقش المطعم بالصدف ويعلو ذلك كتابة فوق الوزرة وعلى جانبي المحراب عمودان من الرخام يحملان عقده.

وفوق مدخل المغارة بجوار دكة المبلغ (المؤذن) قبة صغيرة محمولة على اربعة اعمدة رخامية وفوق مدخلها الثاني المجاور للمنبر قاعدة قبة صغيرة محمولة على اربعة اعمدة رخامية اما المهبط الثالث للغار فيظن وجوده بجوار الغرفة الرمزية لقبر لائقة بالجهة الغربية منها ومغطى ببلاطة مستوية مع سطح الأرضية أو البلاط وقيل: شمال مقام رفقة.

وبالجدار الشمالي للمصلى الرئيسي ثلاثة أبواب :

احدها: بالطرف الشرقي يوصل إلى رواق به الباب الرئيس للمسجد، والثاني : يواجه المحراب إلى رواق بين القبتين الرمزيتين لقبر الخليل وزوجته سارة، والثالث : بالطرف الغربي ويوصل إلى مصلى المالكية.

ويدخل النور إلى المصلى الرئيسي من اربعة شبابيك جصية واربع من شرائح الزجاج الشفاف العلوية في الرواق الأوسط بالإضافة إلى شباكين بالجدار الشمالي من شرائح الزجاج الشفاف.

وقوم على يمين المحراب منبر خشبي، هو المنبر الفاطمي الذي امر بصناعته بدر الجمالي لمشهد راس الامام حسن بمدينة عسقلان ونقله صلاح الدين الايوبي إلى مكانه الحالي وهو من التحف النادرة بدقة الحفر والكتابة الكوفية وعليه تاريخ عمله سنة 484 هـ (1091م).

وعلى جانبي الرواق الأوسط بين الدعامات، وعلى مقربة من المحراب توجد حجرتان من مباني الحجر المهون بدهان الزيت من الخارج والمبيضة من الداخل، وهما مستطيلتا الشكل ذواتا سقف (جمالوني) وبداخل كل منهما مشهد من الرخام رمزا لقبر كل منهما وعلى المشهدين ايات من القران الكريم واسم الامر بعملهما الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ولكل غرفة باب خشبي وشباكان نحاسيان باشكال هندسية مكتوب عليهما " هذا قبر النبي اسحاق عليه السلام" و"هذا قبر سيدتنا رفقة رضي الله عنها – زوجة النبي اسحاق "، وعلى الباب اسم صانعه الحاج عبد اللطيف سنة 1200هـ.

وتوجد بمؤخرة المصلى دكة المبلغ (المؤذن) وهي من الرخام محمولة على ستة اعمدة رخامية ولها درابزين من الحديد ويصعد إليها بسلم حديدي حلزوني.

مصلى المالكية

يقع هذا المصلى شمال غرب المصلى الرئيسي وهو رواق مستطيل الشكل سقفه معقود على شكل مصلبات، جدرانه وسقفه مبيضة، وفي صدره محراب مزين بالقاشاني وباب(بالزاوية الناجمة من بروز مثمن قاعدة قبة الخليل) موصل إلى المصلى الرئيسي وبمؤخرته باب موصل إلى المدرسة المنسوبة للسلطان حسن، وباب موصل إلى المئذنة وفي وسطه باب للغرفة الرمزية لقبر يوسف ، ويوجد بينه وبين الفناء المكشوف عقدان كبيران، في كل منهما شباك حديث من الزجاج له اطار خشبي وبسقف هذا المصلى توجد فتحتان يغطي كلا منهما قبو صغير اصم لا فائدة منه، وهذا المصلى خصص للنساء في السابق وما زال.

مصلى الجاولي

وهو مصلى مكون من ثلاثة اروقة معقودة على شكل مصلبات تحملها دعامات مربعة الشكل، ولها قبة حجرية في رقبتها شبابيك صغيرة ذات مصراع فيه زجاج، وبعض جدرانها الخارجية من الصخر الطبيعي، وبينها وبين الممر الذي يفصلها عن السور السليماني دعامات من الحجر حاملة للعقود وقد نحت محراب المصلى في الصخر وكسي تجويفه وعقده بالرخام.

وقد اقتطع من مؤخرة المسجد مصلى للنساء بجدار حديث الا انه ازيل في الستينات لأسباب مختلفة وقد عليت ارضية المؤخرة ثلاث درجات، وتصلي النساء اليوم في مصلى المالكية كذلك فان الجدران والدعامات وبطنان المصلبات والقبة مبيضة، واما جدران الحصن من جهة الممر فهي مؤزرة بالرخام الذي ينتهي من أعلى بطراز مكتوب فيه ايات من القران الكريم ومدخل الممر من جهة المدخل الرئيسي مكون من بابين تفصلهما فسحة مستطيلة ويكتنف كلا منهما شباكان، ويعلوه مصراع نصف دائري وطليت الجدران بالجير ويعلو بعض اجزائها طراز من الرخام مكتوب به اسم الناصر محمد بن قلاوون، وتاريخ إنشاء الجاولي سنة 720هـ (1320م)، تعلوها لوحة باللغة التركية سنة 1062هـ(1652م).

القباب والاروقة

في المسجد عدة قباب قائمة على الاضرحة الشريفة وغرف احببنا ان نسير بوصفها من الجنوب إلى الغرب، فعند الباب الأوسط للمصلى توجد قبة الخليل بقاعدة مثمنة الشكل، وهي مبنية من الحجر وجدرانها مؤزرة بالرخام يعلوه طراز مكتوب عليه من القران الكريم من سورة البقرة وعلى عتبة الباب من الداخل كتابة تدل على ان المنصور قلاوون هو الذي ازرها بالرخام، وباقي الجدران والقبة مبيضة ومدهونة بدهان الزيت المنقوش، ويتوسط القبة التركيبية الرمزية للمقام وهي من الخشب وتستمد اضاءتها من شباك مطل على رواق الصحن المكشوف، كما أن لها شباكين مطلين على مصلى المالكية.

وقبة سارة مماثلة لقبة الخليل تماما الا انها مسدسة الشكل، وخالية من الوزرات الرخامية التي تشبه المداميك ولا كتابة فيها ويتوسطها التركيبة الرمزية للمقام وتستمد هذه القبة الاضاءة من شباك واحد مطل على فناء المدخل الرئيسي للمسجد الإبراهيمي.

والساحة بين القبتين مستطيلة الشكل، وجدرانها مؤزرة بالرخام ويعلو هذا الرخام طراز من الرخام الدقيق المطعم بالصدف على جدران قبة الخليل، ومن الخورنقات فوق مدخل المصلى الرئيسي، ثم اكمل بكتابات على بلاطات من القاشاني فوق جدار قبة سارة وهذا نص ما كتب عليها من ايات القران الكريم:" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ان إبراهيم كان امة قانتا لله حنيفا ولم يك من المشركين…".

والجزء الذي فوق الباب المؤدي للرواق المكشوف خال من الرخام والقاشاني وبكل ركن عمود من الرخام ويعلو هذا الطراز اخر من الرخام مكتوب عليه ايات من القران الكريم، من سورة ص هذا نصها: " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. واذكر عبادنا إبراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب اولي الايدي والابصار، انا اخلصناهم بخالصة ذكرى الدار، وانهم عندنا لمن المصطفين الاخيار، واذكر إسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الاخيار، هذا ذكر وأن للمتقين لحسن مآب، جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكهة كثيرة وشراب وعندهم قاصرات الطرف أتراب، هذا ما توعدون ليوم الحساب، ان هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد، هذا وان للطاغين لشر مآب، جهنم يصلونها فبئس المهاد، هذا فليذوقوه حميم وغساق". ويليها ايات من سورة ال عمران هذا نصها:" مقام إبراهيم، ومن دخله كان امنا ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع اليه سبيلا ومن كفر فان الله غني عن العالمين".

وباقي الجدران والسقف العقود بشكل مصلبات مبيض ومدهون بدهان الزيت وبالساحة يوجد مدخلا القبتين والمدخل الأوسط للمصلى الرئيسي يقابله الباب الموصل لرواق الصحن المكشوف يعلوه شباك جصي.

ويوجد رواق امام قبتي الخليل ابراههيم وزوجته سارة على الصحن المكشوف. وهو عبارة عن رواق ذي سقف معقود بشكل مصلبات غير منظم. ويفصله عن السقف المكشوف دعامات وعقود بها اقواس من الحجر منها دعامتان متماثلتان والدعامة الثالثة اصغر منهما، واجزاء من جدران مؤزرة بالرخام وبقية الاجزاء مؤزرة ببياض مدهون بدهان الزيت تقليدا للرخام وكذلك الدعامات مبيضة والجزء العلوي من الجدران والسقف، وباخر الرواق عند قبة الخليل يوجد سبيل عليها لوحة مؤرخة في سنة 1102هـ (1690م) وبعد الخروج من المصلى الرئيسي وعند الباب الضيق توجد الساحة السماوية وهي عبارة عن " صحن مكشوف مستطيل الشكل ضلعه الشرقي جدار للحصن السليماني وبه سلم يوصل إلى غرفة المكتبة.

وفي اخر الساحة السماوية من جهة الشمال الغربي ضريح يعقوب وهو مقابل لقبر إبراهيم من ناحية الشمال ويقابله من الشرق قبر زوجته السيدة لائقة.

وقبة يعقوب مثمنة الشكل، جدرانها مؤزرة بالرخام الملون يعلوها طراز مكتوب عليه آيات من القرآن، وعلى عتبة الباب من الداخل كتابة تفيد ان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون امر بعمل هذا الطراز سنة 1377 هـ وباقي الجدران والقبة مبيضة ومدهونة بدهان الزيت المزخرف، وتتوسط القبة التركيبية الرمزية للمقام وتستمد القبة اضاءتها من شباك مطل على الفناء المكشوف، ومن شباك اخر مطل على مصلى المالكية.

وقبة لائقة مماثلة تماما لقبة يعقوب إلا أن قاعدتها مسدسة وخالية من الوزرات الرخامية وليس بها شبابيك ويتوسطها التركيبية الرمزية للمقام.

والساحة بين القبتين مستطيلة الشكل ذات سقف معقود بشكل مصلبات وسقفها وجميع جدرانها مبيضة ومدهونة بدهان الزيت المزخرف ليس لها شبابيك بل لها باب على الصحن المكشوف وبابا القبتين وكذلك بابان لغرفة السدنة كما أن بالجزء العلوي من جدارها الغربي بعض الطاقات الصغيرة بها جامات غير مناسبة.

ويوجد في هذا الجزء غرف تستعمل لسدنة المسجد ومخازن وجميع جدرانها واسقفها مدهونة وليس لها أي شباك.

وفتح بالحائط الغربي للحصن السليماني بمصلى المالكية بابان يوصلان إلى خارج الحصن احدهما يؤدي إلى غرفة القبة الرمزية لقبر يوسف والاخر امام المنارة يؤدي إلى العنبر (مدرسة السلطان حسن)، وتحتها يوجد ممر معقود في نهايته غرفة قبر يوسف .

والغرفة الرمزية لقبر يوسف غرفة صغيرة مستطيلة الشكل مؤزرة بالرخام وباقي جدرانها وقبتها مبيضة وعليها نقوش بالدهان وتتوسطها التركيبية الرمزية لمقام يوسف ولها شباك يطل على الساحة.

اما المدرسة المنسوبة للسلطان حسن فهي مستطيلة الشكل وسقفها معقود على شكل مصلبات وسقفها وجدرانها فيما عدا اجزاء الحصن مطلية بالشيد ولها شباكان على الساحة الخارجية وثالث في الشمال الغربي حول إلى باب عند إنشاء السلم المستحدث.

ويطلق عليها اليوم العنبر الكبير وهناك غرفة على شمال الداخل من البابا الذي يطل السلم المستحدث يطلق عليه العنبر الصغير، وكانت المدرسة في السابق تسمى القلعة.

والعنبر الكبير اليوم هو مخصص لعبادة اليهود فقط بعد أن استولوا عليه غصبا. وجعلوه مدرسة دينية بتاريخ 2/11/1983م.

ويوجد تحت هذه المدرسة ممر معقود ضيق، يوصل إلى غرفة يعقوب وبابا الوصول إلى هذا الممر على يمين الداخل إلى المدخل الثاني وحوائط واسقف هذا الممر وغرفة القبر مبيضة وبالغرفة باب اخر يطل على الفناء المكشوف.

وصف الغار الشريف

اشترى إبراهيم الغار من عفرون بن صوحار الحثي باربعمائة درهم ليدفن زوجته السيدة سارة، ثم توفي إبراهيم فدفن بحذائها من جهة الغرب، ثم توفيت رفقة زوجة اسحاق فدفنت بحذاء سارة من جهة القبلة ثم توفي اسحاق فدفن بحذاء زوجته من جهة الغرب، ثم توفي يعقوب فدفن عند بابا المغارة وهو بحذاء قبر إبراهيم من جهة الشمال. ثم توفيت زوجته لائقة فدفنت بحذائه من جهة الشرق، ثم وضع أولاد يعقوب حائطا حول المغارة ووضعوا علامات القبور في كل موضع، وكتبوا على كل قبر اسم صاحبه واغلقوا بابها ثم بني السور العظيم الموجود حاليا والمشسهور بالسور أو الحير السليماني، وبنى المسلمون بعد ذلك مسجدا فوق الغار.

وللغار اليوم فتحة مغلقة بالباطون واقعة على شمال المنبر داخل المصلى الرئيسي وبين فتحة الغار من الداخل ودرج الغار مسافة بارتفاع متر ونصف ويعد درجه بخمس عشرة درجة تنتهي بسرداب منظم عرضه حوالي سبعين سنتمترا وارتفاعه حوالي ثمانين سنتمترا وطوله عشرون مترا ويقع على جانبيه باقي قاعات الغار السفلية وفي اتجاه الشمال بانحناء شديد ينتهي إلى الغرفة التي تقع تحت فتحة باب الغار، وهو المنزل الثاني الذي تسرج فيه القناديل، والواقع بجانب سدة المؤذنين، ويظن ان هناك منزلا ثالثا يقع غربي مقام السيدة لائقة، وهو مغطى ببلاطة مستوية مع الأرضية، اما فتحة المنزل الثاني فهي مستديرة في أعلى ارضية المسجد على شكل باب بئر، القسم العلوي منه عليه بلاطة رخامية قطرها ثمانية وعشرون سنتمترا واما القسم السفلي فقطره مماثل للعلوي وسمك الصخرة تحت الفتحة متر تقريبا. وتقدر مساحة هذه الغرفة التي تحت الفتحة بثلاثة امتار في ثلاثة امتار تقريبا وارتفاع سقفها حوالي خمسة امتار وارض الغرفة يغطيها بلاط حجري وجدرانها مطلية بالشيد وارتفاع جدرانها متر ونصف تقريبا بشكل مستقيم، ثم بعد ذلك تبدا بالتحدب ويوجد جدران طويلان بني عليهما قوس من الحجارة.

وقرب أعلى ارتفاع للسقف توجد الفتحة الموجودة فيه، والتي تسرج فيها القناديل وفي الزاوية القبلية منها محراب من الطراز المملوكي يحتوي على مقرنصات اتلف جزء منها بفعل التخريب، وعلى أرض الغرفة حجارة منتظمة الاشكال ملقاة بشكل عشوائي، وهناك بلاطة رخامية كسرت حديثا بفعل التخريب قياسها مائة وعشرون سنتمترا في ستين سنتمترا مكتوب عليها بالخط الكوفي المشجر"لا تاخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في ".. وقطعة حجرية مكتوب عليها باللغة الالتينية(abraham) وترتفع ارضية هذه الغرفة عن مستوى السرداب حوالي 30-40 سم.

وفي ملتقى نهاية السرداب مع الغرفة توجد فتحة تنتهي إلى نفق طوله متران ونصف تقريبا، وارتفاعه مع التراب الذي طمره حديثا حوالي مائة وعشرين سنتمترا وهناك حفر حديث في جوانبه وجدرانه التي هي من الصخر الناري السهل الحفر ،/ وسقف هذا النفق من حجارة اللاط وينتهي بفتحة ضيقة صغيرة ينزل إليها حبوا وتفضي إلى نفق اخر قد طمر بالتراب حديثا وطول هذا النفق 3 امتار يتعذر الحبو في نهايته بسبب تراكم التراب.. وجداره الايسر قد ليط بالشيد وحالته رطبة وهناك قاعات أخرى للغار منع التراب الذي طمرها من الدخول إليها ومعرفة وضعها..

وفي السرداب الممتد من مكان النزول بجانب المنبر إلى غرفة الغار التي تشعل فيها قناديل الزيت بجانب السدة، وعلى بعد 4 امتار وسبعة سنتمترات في نهاية السرداب وفي ناحية الغرفة توجد على الجانبين فرزتان مغلقتان يظن انهما بابان يؤديان إلى اضرحة الانبياء وزوجاتهم تحت الردم. وعلى أحد الحجارة التي سقطت نتيجة التخريب شكل مستدير في وسطه وعلى جوانبه الاربعة فرزات بيضاوية تشكل في مجموعها علامة(*).

وفي النصبة الثانية بعد ازالة البطانة المتداعية للسقوط وجدت ذات العلامة والشكل في وسطها، وبجانبها مكتوب بالاحرف اللاتينية (JACOB).

تكية سيدنا إبراهيم

منذ حوالي الف عام انشئت في عهد الفاطميين تكية إبراهيم بجانب المسجد الإبراهيمي الشريف، وتكونت انذاك من مطبخ ومستودعات الحبوب والمواد الغذائية، فرن، ومدرس. وقد رصدت الاموال والمخصصات السنوية اللازمة لاستمرار عمل التكية، فوقف الملوك والسلاطين والامراء وقواد الجيش، المدن والقرى والعقارات الكثيرة على المسجد الشريف والتكية، وقد حررت هذه الوقوف وحفظت في صندوق العمل المحفوظ حتى الآن في مقام يوسف، وكان ريع هذه الوقوف يصل من مصادره المتعددة من مصر والشام وشرق الأردن، ومن أنحاء فلسطين ووقوف خليل الرحمن في الخليل…..

وقد كانت التكية بجوار المسجد الجاولي من جهة القبلة وكان يصنع بها الدشيشة (حساء) للوافدين على المدينة ولاهلها وتوزع على ثلاثة اوقات : بكرة النهار وبعد الظهر وبعد العصر.ويدق طبل عند التوزيع في المرة الثالثة يعد العصر في كل يوم.والاصل في هذا ان إبراهيم كان لما تاتيه الضيوف ويضع لهم الطعام يكونون متفرقين في النازل التي انزلهم فيها، وعندما يقصد اطعامهم يدق لهم طبلا ليعلموا انه قد هيء لهم الطعام فصار هذا الامر سنة من بعدهوقرب المسجد الذي تدق عنده الطبلخانة (المكان الذي تصنع فيه خبز السماط من الافران والطواحين) يعلو هذا المكان الحواصل التي يوضع فيها القمح والشعير. ومقدار ما يعمل فيه من الخبز كل يوم 14 الف رغيف ويبلغ 15 الف رغيف في بعض الاوقات.

وقد تحدث عن التكية العديد من السياح والرحالة منهم السائح الفارسي ناصر خسرو وابن فضل العمري وابن بطوطة.. وغيرهم.

وقد ازيلت التكية وملحقاتها سنة 1964 ضمن مشروع ازالة الابنية من حول المسجد ونقلت بعد ذلك إلى مكان مؤقت بجانب بركة السلطان في المدينة. وفي بداية 1983 قامت الاوقاف بإنشاء مبنى جديد للتكية بجانب الحرم من الجهة الشمالية وابتدا العمل فيها في سنة 1984 وتم تجهيز وتزويد هذا المبنى بكل ما يلزم التكية ويريح الوافدين ويتم الطبخ على الغاز ولها اربعة موظفين أثناء الفترة الصباحية للتنظيف والتجهيز واثنان في فترة الظهيرة للاطعام والتوزيع.


جرائم اليهود للحرم

وقد رصدت شبكة الجزيرة الاعلامية سلسلة انتهاكات المسجد الإبراهيمي كما يلي:

    * الاعتداء الأبرز والأول في الثامن من يونيو/حزيران 1967، حسب الباحث الفلسطيني، حيث باشر الاحتلال الاعتداء على المسجد منذ اللحظة الأولى لاحتلاله، فدخله الجنود عنوة ومعهم كبير الحاخامين، ورفعوا العلم الإسرائيلي فوقه ومنعوا المصلين المسلمين من دخوله.

ويضيف أن الاعتداءات تواصلت وأصبحت الاقتحامات شبه يومية، وكان أبزرها:

    * 18 ديسمبر/كانون الأول 1967: أدخل الاحتلال إلى المسجد خزانة خشبية فيها نسخ من التوراة.

    * 11 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 1968: نسف الدرج المؤدي إلى المسجد وهدم البئر الأثرية الملاصقة لسوره.

    * 31 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول: الحاكم العسكري في الخليل يبلغ مدير الأوقاف ورئيس السدنة بضم اليعقوبية (جزء من المسجد) لتكون مكانا لصلاة اليهود، بالإضافة للإبراهيمية.

    * 2 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني 1976 دخل 15 مستوطنا المسجد ومزقوا مصاحف وداسوا عليها ومكثوا بضع ساعات.

    * 13 يناير/كانون الثاني1977: تقدم جندي ووقف خلف المصلين خلال صلاة الظهر، ورش مادة تشبه الفلفل جعلتهم يصابون بالسعال والعطس.

    * 31 مايو/أيار1987: الجنود المتواجدون قرب الحرم الإبراهيمي يسبون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عند رفع الأذان، ويهددون الحراس بالقتل إذا استمر.

    * 13 أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 1987 الحاكم الإداري يبلغ رئيس السدنة بتركيب أجهزة إلكترونية على المداخل الرئيسية الثلاثة ووضع عدسات تلفزيونية، وبوابات إلكترونية.

    * 18 سبتمبر/أيلول 1991 المستوطنون ينهالون بالكراسي على المصلين بعد صلاة العصر، ويبعثرون حواجز حديدية ويدخلون المسجد بأحذيتهم ويضربون الشيوخ والعجزة.

    * 25 فبراير/شباط 1994: (مذبحة الحرم الإبراهيمي)المستوطن باروخ غولدشتاين يقتحم المسجد خلال الركعة الثانية من صلاة الفجر، ويطلق النار والقنابل ويقتل 29 فلسطينيا، ويجرح العشرات، لتندلع مواجهات خارج المكان سقط فيها نحو 30 شهيدا، وتبع ذلك قرار لجنة التحقيق بتقسيم المسجد وتحويل الجزء الأكبر منه إلى كنيس.

    * 15 أغسطس/آب 1994: الاحتلال يركب 14 كاميرا حديثة و58 كشافا وأجهزة إنذار جديدة.

    * 13 فبراير/شباط 1995: الاحتلال يقيم بناء جاهزا للشرطة وغرفتين متنقلتين للجيش في حدائق المسجد.

    * 10 يونيو/حزيران 1996: جيش الاحتلال يركب آلات حاسبة على الأبواب الإلكترونية لإحصاء المصلين.

    * 31 يناير/كانون الثاني 1998: مستوطنون يسكبون ماء النار على رأس اثنين من حراس المسجد.

    * 21 فبراير/شباط 2010: أقرت الحكومة الإسرائيلية ضم المسجد إلى قائمة مواقع أثرية وتراثية تعتبرها يهودية خصصت لها 1.06 مليون دولار لصيانتها وترميمها.

وتتكر الاعتداءات على موظفي المسجد وأئمته منذ عام 2000 مع رفع الأذان خاصة يوم السبت، كما يغلق تماما أمام المسلمين في الأعياد اليهودية، ويتوافد إليه المستوطنون بالآلاف في مناسبات عديدة

صلاة مقيدة

ويخضع المصلون المسلمون في المسجد الإبراهيمي للتفتيش الدقيق في ثلاثة مراحل قبل وصولهم إلى مكان الصلاة، ففي المرحلة الأولى يجبر المصلون على اجتياز بوابة حديدية بشكل فردي، ثم يخضعون للتفتيش الإلكتروني في نقطة بها أربع بوابات، ثم يخضعون لتفتيش إلكتروني ثان من خلال بوابتين أخريين.

ومن جهته ندد مفتي الخيل الشيخ ماهر مسودة بسماح قوات الاحتلال للمستوطنين بدخول المسجد الإبراهيمي، مؤكدا أن لجنة " شنغار" عاقبت الضحية لصالح الجلاد بعد المجزرة، وجعلت لليهود قسما يصلون فيه.

وأوضح أن سلطات الاحتلال تحظر على الفلسطينيين التجول في شوارع الخليل القريبة من المسجد خلال الأعياد اليهودية، بهدف توفير الراحة للمستوطنين، وفي المقابل تتيح للمستوطنين حرية الحركة في أحياء الخليل طوال الوقت، وفي المناسبات الدينية الإسلامية.

ولم يستبعد مسودة أن يقدم الاحتلال على مزيد من الإجراءات لتثبيت السيطرة على المسجد خاصة بعد تصنيفه ضمن قائمة التراث اليهودي، لكنه شدد على أن إجراءات الاحتلال لن تمنع سكان الخليل والمصلين من التوافد إلى المسجد والصلاة فيه.

وكانت الحكومة الإسرائيلية قد أقرت في 21 فبراير/ شباط الماضي ضم المسجد، إلى قائمة "التراث اليهودي" وخصصت ميزانية لصيانته وترميمه.

*أستعرض معكم أولا صور لمدينة الخليل ..المدينة المباركة التى يقع على أرضها الحرم ..*

----------


## اليمامة

منبر جامع الحرم الابراهيمي



داخل الحرم الابراهيمي ويظهر قبر سيدنا إبراهيم





ربما قبر ستنا سارة زوجة نبينا ابراهيم عليه السلام




داخل الحرم الابراهيمي



المنبر الشهير الذي كان هدية صلاح الدين عند التحرير سنة 1187

----------


## اليمامة

منظر قديم داخل الحرم الإبراهيمي









محراب الحرم

----------


## اليمامة

*مرت ذكرى النكبة الحزينة ..ولم نملك سوى أن نسارع بالدعاء والمواساة والشد على يد المناضل الفلسطيني وإعلان الوقوف بقوة إلى جانبه .. علّ وعسى يخرج الله من أصلاب وأرحام هؤلاء من يحرر الأرض ويعيد الأمر إلى نصابه قبل النكبة

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن كلمة "النكبة" إنما جرى التوافق على إستخدامها للتعبير عن فداحة ما جرى لأهل فلسطين من أهوال وظلم وغياب للضمير العالمي الإنساني بأكمله ... ومعني النكبة هو "الكارثة" و "المصيبة العظمى".
عاش نضال الشعب الفلسطيني الأبي .. والتحرير آتٍ لا محالة..آت ..*





شباب فلسطين ---- رام الله بالضفة الغربية 15/5/2011 ---- جيلا بعد جيل ستستمر الثورة حتى النصر .. ولن تخمد النار أو ترتخي رايات النضال ولن يهنأ الصهيوني الغاصب في أرض العرب





مرتفعات الجولان السورية (15/5/2011) إعتلى بعض المتحتجون الأسوار الحديدية التي أقامها الجيش الإسرائيلي المحتل قرب "مجدل شمس" . فسارعت قوات جيش الإحتلال الإسرائيلي بفتح النار على هؤلاء العزل فاستشهد منهم أربعة...... 





مارون الراس – لبنان – 15/5/2011 --- لاجئون فلسطينيون محتجون يحملون زميلا لهم جرح بعد أن أطلق عليه جندي إسرائيلي النار.





معبر إيريز شمال قطاع غزة (15/5/2011) ----- كل من حاول الزعم بأن الشعب الفلسطيني ساكت على الضيم فهو كاذب ومخادع يرغب في الإساءة لنضال الشعب الفلسطيني المستمر . وهو نضال لم يتوقف في الوقت الذي يراهن فيه الصهاينة على تراخي الرسمي الحكومي الفلسطيني والعربي . فإنه ينسى أن للشعب الفلسطيني الحر إرادة من فولاذ  ولكن المشكلة في أن الشباب الفلسطيني أعزل من السلاح . 





في الوقت الذي يراهن فيه الصهاينة على تراخي الرسمي الحكومي الفلسطيني والعربي . فإنه ينسى أن للشعب الفلسطيني الحر إرادة من فولاذ  لا ترتخي ولا تلين
..




خمسة من جنود صهاينة خلال إقتيادهم لمحتج أعزل من الشباب الفلسطيني البطل قرب مدينة القدس 15/5/2011




جندي صهيوني متنكر في زي إمرأة فلسطينية يتهيأ للدخول في سيارة الشرطة بعد خروجه من مخيم الشويفات الفلسطيني في القدس الشرقية حيث كان في مهمة تجسس لكشف مواقع المحتجين 





 15/5/2011 -- محتج سوري شاب أبى إلا أن يشارك أشقائه أبناء فلسطين المحتلة في ذكرى هذا اليوم الحزين . وهو هنا يلوح بعلم بلاده سوريا بعد أن تمكن وبعض رفاقه من إجتياز السور الحديدي الشائك الذي أقامه جيش الإحتلال الإسرائيلي على أرض الجولان السورية .

----------


## اليمامة

هذه هى مصر ..
 بعد الثورة ..
 وزوال النظام 
 الذى أورثها الذل والهوان 
 ها هى كما يجب أن تكون 
 تاج الأمة العربية 
 ورأس الحربة 
 فى وجه كل طامع
...
وهذه هى بشائر الوحدة القريبة إن شاء الله ..فحتى لو كان الطريق صعبا وطويلا ..ولكنه ممكنا ..ممكنا جدا كما سنرى من الفيديو ..عندما رفع الفسطينيون علم مصر فى وجه الجنود الإسرائيلين ..لما فعلوا ذلك يا ترى لو لم تقتحمهم خواطر وأفكار الوحدة المرتقبة ..والكرامة العربية التى بدأت تنتشى ..لما فعلوا ذلك لو لم يشعروا فى لحظة أن النصر المصرى هو انتصارهم أيضا ..وأن مصر كفيلة بأن تقيم الدنيا وتقعدها ..
لما فعلوا ذلك لو لم يكن بنية الإحتماء فى ثورة مصر ..وأن مصر قادرة ..وأنهم قادرون ..
فقط إذا اتحدوا !!



الفلسطينى يرفع علم مصر .. فى وجة الصهيونى .. المحتل قاتل الأطفال ..

بينى وبينك علم مصر .. أيها القرد .. السفاح الصهيونى .. هكذا حال الفلسطينى..

عظيمة يا مصر يا أم الدنيا .. هكذا كتب الفلسطينى..

مصر الحضارة .. مصر التاريخ .. مصر مستقبل الأمة العربية .. هكذا كتب الفلسطينى..

----------


## اليمامة

ساحة المسجد العمري بغزة 





من جداريات غزة 





داخل المسجد العمري 





منطقة السطر الغربي بخان يونس 






شاطئ غزة من مطعم اللايت





شاطئ غزة 





ميناء الصيادين بغزة 





كنيسة برفيوس 





بحر وميناء غزة 





من المسجد العمرى 




متحف قصر الباشا





مجمع الوزارات التي دمرت بالحرب 






مسجد الجامعة الاسلامية 





متحف قصر الباشا





مسجد السيد هاشم 





غزة في المساء 





خبز غزة من ايد فلاحات غزة 





الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة 





حارات غزة 





الجامعة الاسلامية 





شمال غزة 





حي التفاح بغزة





منتزه المحطة 





مسجد ابو خضرة 






نافورة الجندي المجهول 





سوق الزواية

----------


## اليمامة

صور نادره لمدينه جنين

هذه الصورة تعود لعام 1950





صورة محطة الباصات الحالية في جنين
طبعا متغيرة كتير الآن 




هنا بداية شارع جنين- حيفا
ويظهر مقام الطيارين الألمانيين
الذين سقط طائرتهما في مدينة جنين





دوار المدينة الرئيسي وشارع الملك فيصل





مقابل حي السيباط القديم






من اقدم الصور على الاطلاق تعود
الى ما قبل عام 1930 وتظهر نمط البيوت
في مدينة جنين قديما وازاء السكان القديمين





هكذا كانت جنين قديما





عين نيني (جنين قديما جدا جدا)
ويتضح نمط حياة سكانها القدماء





جنين قبل 50 عاما

----------


## اليمامة

النفق المائي أو ما يعرف بنفق (بلعمه)
حيث ان هذا المدخل يمتد الى قمة الجبل عبر
ممر طويل ووجد به الكثير من الاثار لعصور قديمه
اكتشفه علماء المان وهو قيد الترميم





محطة سكه الحديد القديمة





مبنى بلدية جنين القديم ( وهي مكتبة البلدية الحالية)

----------


## اليمامة

صور نادره لمدينه القدس الشريف

----------


## اليمامة

اليكم مدينه اريحا اقدم مدينه فلسطينيه

صور نادرة لاقدم مدينة بفلسطين.. اريحا خلال الفترة 1911-1941:
*المصدر:الارشيف الفلسطيني بالناصرة

----------


## اليمامة

لا أظن أن الطيور المهاجرة تبرح أوطانها أبدا ..وتنساها ..
فهجرتها مؤقتة ..حتى ولو بالإرغام 
حتى ولو بالطرد ..
هجرتها مؤقتة ..
وهجرتها فى المواسم لتعتاش ..ولتجدد حياتها نفسها ..
وتخلق خلق جديد ..
لا أظن أن الطيور تنسى أعشاشها ..
 للطيور عودة ..
عودة أكيدة ..وقلبى يخبرنى أنها وشيكة ..
كادت الطيور أن تعود ..
فلا تخشوا شيئا يا طيور فلسطين البريئة  ..
ستعودون ..
حتما ستعودون لوطنكم 
المنتظر ..
حتماً

----------


## اليمامة

يعتبر الفلسطينيون حقَّ العودة قدرهم الذي لا يجب المساس به.. فرغم مروم العقود الطويلة تجد من أخرج من بيته لا يزال يحتفظ بالمفتاح والأوراق.. ولا يزال هؤلاء الشيوخ يحلمون بالعودة الى أرضهم وديارهم ..فحق العودة  حق لا يسقط بالتقادم.

----------


## اليمامة

استشهد فتى فلسطيني متأثرا بجراح أصيب بها في ضاحية سلوان القريبة من القدس خلال مواجهات بين شبان فلسطينيين وجنود الاحتلال جرت خلال مظاهرة في الذكرى الثالثة والستين لنكبة فلسطين..
استشهد عياش 16 سنة لأنه برغم صغر سنة حمل على عاتقه حق العودة لفلسطين ..أصر على العودة ..
المثير للإمتعاض والكره أنه فى يوم النكبة الذى شهد نزوح الفلسطينين عن وطنهم بالإحتلال الصهيونى للأرض عام 1948 يطلق الصهاينة على هذا اليوم فى إسرائيل يوم الإستقلال ..أى تبجح أكثر من هذا ..وأى إجرام وعار !!

----------


## اليمامة

*

ليسوا أقوياء كما نتصور ..ينقصهم إيماننا ..ويعوزنا الوعى ..!*

هل نعول على البعد الديموجرافى وحده بعد   63سنة من النكبة؟
تمر الذكرى الثالثة والستين للنكبة وسط متغيرات عديدة وشديدة التأثير، سواء على المستوى العالمي أو الاقليمى أو الداخلي الفلسطيني.. وهو ما يجعل الارتكان إلى البعد الديموجرافى، مقولة سالبة فى حق العرب كلهم.
هاهي ذا العولمة تكشف عن بعدها السياسي لتبقى الولايات المتحدة الامريكبة القوة الوحيدة فى العالم، وتبدو الآن أكثر تأثيرا عما قبل ومنذ ظهور أفكار (المحافظون الجدد) هناك. تمثل ذلك بالأثر التراكمي لوسائل ما يعرف ب "الهيمنة الرحيمة أو الهينة"، من خلال ثلاثة محاور: الأول هو دعم والاحتفاء بمن يسعون لإحداث التغيير من خلال وسائل سلمية، مهما كانت أجندتهم السياسية.. الثاني هو إدانة من يلجأون إلى العنف بدون استثناء، سواء كان هدفهم هو إحداث التغيير أو تفادي حدوثه.. والثالث هو نبذ أي استخدام زائد عن الحد للقوة كأداة من أدوات السياسة الخارجة الأمريكية(صحيفة لوس أنجيلوس تايمز،  فى الأول من مايو 2011)

وأرجعت الصحيفة عسكرة السياسة الأمريكية في الشرق الأوسط، إلى عام 1980، عندما تم إعلان مبدأ كارتر، الذي أكد فيه تصميم الولايات المتحدة على مقاومة أي خطر يهدد الخليج، بما في ذلك استخدام القوة العسكرية. وقامت على هذا المبدأ فكرة إنشاء قوات التدخل السريع للتدخل في المنطقة، وحثت واشنطن حلفاءها للمشاركة في هذه القوة، وقد أنشئت قيادة عسكرية مستقلة لهذه القوة عرفت باسم: (السنتكوم).

وفى الجانب العربي وعلاقته بالقضية الفلسطينية، انبثقت مؤخرا حركات شعبية، بدت نتائجها مع سقوط النظام فى مصر وتونس، وتجددت الشعارات القومية والانتماء العربي وعلى رأسها بدت القضية الفلسطينية على رأس قائمة الدعوات الشعبية للتحرر. بينما بدت الاعتبارات البرجماتية الأمريكية هي الحكم والفيصل فى كل ما يدور فى المنطقة الآن.

ثم على الجانب الفلسطيني لا نغفل ما قالت الولايات المتحدة بما يسمى بالحكم الراشد، حيث
يقترب مفهومه (بالديمقراطي) لأن يصبح طموحا للدول، وبالتالي يلزم معه توافر المؤسسات الديمقراطية والإدارية العليا للدولة الفلسطينية المنتظرة.. وقد أعلنت السلطة الفلسطينية عن إنشاء محكمة دستورية عليا، وينتظر ما بعدها، لاكتمال هيكل الدولة المنتظر.

أما وقد راج مصطلح "الحكم الراشد" مع العولمة، وقدم البعض بعض التعريفات:
تعريف ماركو رانجيو وتيبولت: الحكم الراشد هو تلك الأشكال الجديدة والفعالة بين القطاعات الحكومية والتي من خلالها يكون الأعوان والمنظمات العمومية والجماعات أو التجمعات الخاصة بالمواطنين أو أي أشكال أخرى من الأعوان يأخذون بعين الاعتبار المساهمة في تشكيل السياسة.         
تعريف "فرونسوا أكسافييه موريان": الحكم الراشد هو ذاك النمط الذي يتعلق بشكل جديد من التسيير الفعال.            
أما تعريف "و. براند": هو مجموع مختلف الطرق أو الأساليب التي يقوم بها الأفراد والمؤسسات العامة بتسيير أعمالهم، بطريقة يطبعها التعاون والتوفيق بين المصالح المختلفة.
التعريفات  يبدو معها مفهوم الحكم الراشد يتضمن قاعدة محددة هي توافق الآليات و المؤسسات والفاعلين في (الدولة وشركاء اجتماعيين).                                     

فى المقابل راج أيضا مصطلح "فواعل" ترجمة ل ""Actor مع تصنيفه إلى "فواعل دول" و"فواعل غير الدول".. الأخير يتمثل فى "فواعل فوق الدولة" تلك التي تعنى التجمعات الدولية (مثل جامعة الدول العربية)، و"فواعل تحت الدولة (مثل أي منظمة تعمل داخل الدول لكنها غير حكومية.. أحزاب، جمعيات، وسائل الإعلام.. الخ.
.. بالنظر إلى أهم القضايا العربية، القضية الفلسطينية، تبدو الفواعل غير الدول متمثلة فى صور جديدة ومضافة إلى ما سبق (قبل عقد تقريبا): النشطاء العالميين في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا، مع شباب من ذوات أصول عربية وأعضاء الكنيست العرب، وكذلك بعض النشطاء العرب غير الحكوميين. كحال عناصر فاعلة في حملة مقاطعة بضائع المستوطنات في الضفة الغربية (حملة "من بيت لبيت" للدعوة للمقاطعة). النزعة الفردية ظاهرة في الحركات الجديدة، بينما النزعات الأيديولوجية والحزبية قد تراجعت ولم يعد طريق الانضمام إلى الثورة هو الانتماء لفصيلة هنا أو هناك.. خصوصا مع توافر عوامل الاتصال والإعلام برواج تواجد أجهزة الكمبيوتر والتليفون المحمول وغيرهما.
فكانت سهولة تبادل الأفكار بل والتحرك الفاعل الايجابي، بحيث تم الانتقال سريعا من العالم الافتراضي إلى العالم الواقعي. بحيث أتاحت أدوات العمل الجديدة، إنتاج أنماطَ قيادية وسلوكية جديدة، تتحدث عن دعوات مفتوحة للنضال بشتى أشكاله.
لعل أبرز سمات فواعل غير الدولة فى التجربة الفلسطينية، تتعلق بآليات العمل ومكانه، فبينما كان الانضمام للثورة من قبل، يبدأ بالانضمام إلى معسكرات التدريب على السلاح، عبر التجنيد في الجامعات والمخيمات، وكان العمل إمّا بالتصدي المسلح لإسرائيل، أو بخطف الطائرات والرهائن حول العالم وضمن عمليات تحاط بالسرية.. بات توظيف الجميع (من بالداخل أو الخارج) لوسائل غير سرية جهارا ومعروفة بكونها وسائل مدنية.
ومع كل العوامل السابقة، تلاحظ أنه أضاف واقعا إقليميا جديدا مع القضية الفلسطينية، كما فى نوعية الحكومات الجديدة  التي تؤيد القضية الفلسطينية.. فبعد أن كانت حكومات ماركسية ويسارية (الصين، فيتنام، الاتحاد السوفييتي، كوبا..) هي الداعمة، باتت الحكومات الإسلامية ضمن الداعمين (إيران وتركيا).
إلا أنه على الجانب الاسرائيلى، يبدو "نبذ السلام" ملمحا للسلوك الاسرائيلى المتغطرس، وهو ما تجلى واضحا منذ النكبة إلى اليوم في أدب الطفل العبري!
كان هدف الحركة الصهيونية مع بداية العمل على إقامة كيان يهودي على الأرض الفلسطينية, من خلال الإجراءات السياسية والعسكرية, مصحوبا بالبعد الثقافي. وقد سعت المؤسسة التعليمية إلى ترسيخ قيم ومفاهيم العنف بمناهج التعليم والتثقيف، منها:
- سلسلة كتب "الأرض الطيبة" التي صدرت عام 1986م, وتدرس بالمدارس الدينية اليهودية، تحت عنوان "لمن تنتمي أرض إسرائيل".. ويجيب المؤلف على أن أرض إسرائيل تنتمي لليهود, لكن جاءت بعض الشعوب (كالإسماعيلية) ويعنى العرب وكانوا قليلون جدا, إلا أنهم جعلوها خرابا.
- المناهج في كتب الجغرافية, ورد بها أن "الجولان" و"الجليل بأقسامه" من الأرض الإسرائيلية..

أما في المجال الأدبي، بداية نشير إلى سلسلة المغامرات "حسمبا" صدرت في عام 1950م, وحتى وفاة كاتبها "يغتال موسينزون" عام 1994م. وصدرت باللغة العبرية وأصبحت أكثر شيوعا من تلك القصص العالمية مثل "روبنسون كروزو" و"أليس في بلاد العجائب".
وقفة لمضمون سلسلة "حسمبا": تجلت فيما كتبه الباحث التربوي الاسرائيلى "أوريئيل أوفك"، بعد أن أمضى سنوات في تدريس أدب الأطفال في عدة جامعات. ذلك في كتابه  بعنوان "أعطوهم كتبًا" الصادر في 1978 عن منشورات "سفريات بوعليم". وأشار إلى الملامح العنصرية للسلسلة، مستشهدا بما ورد فيها:
".. هذه هي لحظاتنا الأخيرة، لن نستسلم للأسر. الموت أفضل من أن تصبح عبدًا. هل صدقت؟". في أكثر الأشكال دهشة، دون أن يتبادلوا الحديث فيما بينهم، انطلقت من أفواه الفتيان الأبطال صرخة الحرب الشهيرة بمعنويات عالية يندر أن يحظى بها إنسان في حياته: حسمبا! حسمبا! حسمبا!" (وهى صرخة الحرب فى المعارك)..  هذه السطور المقتبسة من قصة "حسمبا في أسر الجيش العربي"(ص126) وقد علق الكاتب معترضا على تلك النزعة العدائية في أدب الطفل الاسرائيلى.

إجمالا الأهداف التربوية في الأدب الموجه للطفل العبري هي:
أولا: تزكية الروح الدينية.. بالتعريف للشريعة والأحكام اليهودية, وببعض الأيام لتعظيمها, مثل عيد السبت, وفيها يتبادل اليهود التهنئة بقولهم (نلتقي في العام القادم في القدس)(أنظر "هكذا يربى اليهود أطفالهم"- سناء عبداللطيف- ص94)
ثانيا: إحياء اللغة العبرية.. ففي قصة "فتيان بر يوحاى" يقول الكاتب: "كان ربى شمعون يجمع فتيان إسرائيل في تسبورى وفى الجليل ويغرس في قلوبهم الحب لشعبهم ولغتهم" (أنظر المرجع السابق ص109)
ثالثا: تشويه صورة العرب وغرس العدائية وبذور العنف.. من خلال:
- أن اليهود هم أساس التطور في فلسطين.. فلسطين والجولان أرضا يهودية, العرب محتلين للأرض, والفتح العربي غزو تاريخي.. العرب بدو رحل.. العرب  معتدين وقطاع طرق.. الجندي الصهيوني بطل أسطوري.. الفلسطينيين هم الذين هربوا من ديارهم.. العرب هم الذين يبدأون بالعدوان.
يقول "تسيبورا شارونى" (خبير تعليم اسرائيلى) في حديثه عن التوجه القومي في المدارس العبرية: "إن جميع الجنود ممن يؤدون الخدمة العسكرية في المناطق المحتلة, أولئك الشبان الذين يسكنون أوريهودا... حيث عملية إحراق العمال العرب... إن ذلك كله نتاج مدرستنا.. نتاج البرامج التعليمية..." (أنظر:مجلة البيان, العدد 173, ص58)
رابعا: غرس مفهوم القومية اليهودية.. ففي قصة "حرب ثمار الصنوبر" كتبت الكاتبة "نعما لافين": "لما أحس الأطفال بالخطر الذي تعرض له "زئيف الصغير", حيث كاد ينكسر به جذع الشجرة, اجتمع الأطفال, ونزل القناصة من أعالي الأشجار وانضموا إلينا.. وقفنا جميعا حول الشجرة.. لم نعد مجموعتين.. لم تعد هناك روح الحرب التي تفرق بيننا.. إن القلق على سلامة "زئيف" وحد بيننا جميعا" (أنظر: هكذا يربى اليهود أطفالهم, سناء عبداللطيف, ص134)
خامسا: تمجيد فكرة البطل اليهودي.. "البطل" في الفكر الصهيوني هو البطل اليهودي القديم (في العهد القديم), ثم البطل الحديث الذي أقام دولتهم على الأرض الفلسطينية. ففيه فكرة القدوة للصغار, وبذر بذور التمثل بالمثل الأعلى.
يقول "بنيامين جلاى": "إن العهد القديم يحتوى على بطولات كثيرة تعلم شبابنا منها القدوات والمثل العليا" (أنظر المرجع السابق ص149)

نخلص مما سبق إلى أن أدب الطفل العبري.. يتم كتابته بناء على إستراتيجية محددة.. أنه يرتبط بالمتغيرات السياسية على الأرض وفى الواقع.. انه أدب جيد بالمقاييس الفنية والتقنية وينجح في جذب الطفل غير العبري في العالم كله.. إلا أنه أدب يتسم بقيم العنف والعدائية تجاه العرب.. وأن أدب الطفل العبري يدخل ضمن منظومة أعلى وأكبر ضمن منظومة البلاد الإستراتيجية.. وليس من أجل الترفيه أو التسلية، أو حتى الثقافة فقط!

.. من هنا كان النظر إلى ما أكدته السيدة "علا عوض" رئيس جهاز الإحصاء الفلسطيني، أن هنالك حوالي 10.9 مليون نسمة عدد الفلسطينيين في العالم، منهم 4.0 مليون نسمة في الأراضي الفلسطينية، 1.4 مليون نسمة في أراضي عام 1948، في نهاية العام 2009 كما أنه سيتساوى عدد الفلسطينيين واليهود ما بين النهر والبحر بنهاية عام 2015... ذات مغزى خاص.(تم الإعلان بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية والستين- منذ عام)                                

واستعرضت السيدة "عوض"، أوضاع الشعب الفلسطيني عشية الذكرى الثانية والستين لنكبة فلسطين على النحو التالي:                              
الواقع الديموجرافي: بعد 62 عام على النكبة تضاعف الفلسطينيون 8 مرات
تشير المعطيات الإحصائية أن عدد الفلسطينيين عام 1948 قد بلغ 1.4 مليون نسمة، في حين قدر عدد الفلسطينيين نهاية عام 2009 بحوالي 10.9 مليون نسمة، وهذا يعني أن عدد الفلسطينيين في العالم تضاعف بنحو 8 مرات منذ أحداث نكبة 1948. وفيما يتعلق بعدد بالفلسطينيين المقيمين حاليا في فلسطين التاريخية (ما بين النهر والبحر) فإن البيانات تشير إلى أن عددهم قد بلغ في نهاية عام 2009 حوالي 5.2 مليون نسمة مقابل نحو 5.6 مليون يهودي، ومن المتوقع أن يتساوى عدد السكان الفلسطينيين واليهود مع نهاية عام 2015، حيث سيبلغ ما يقارب 6.2 مليون لكل من اليهود والفلسطينيين وذلك فيما لو بقيت معدلات النمو السائدة حالياً. وستصبح نسبة السكان اليهود حوالي 48.8% فقط من السكان وذلك بحلول نهاية عام 2020 حيث سيصل العدد إلى 6.8 مليون يهودي مقابل 7.1 مليون فلسطيني.            

خاتمة..
بالنظر إلى واقع المتغيرات على المستوى العالمي والاقليمى والوطني بل والفرد (الفرد الفلسطيني والعربي) فى مقابل عدو متغطرس، ينظر إلى المستقبل برؤيته وحده ولصالحه.. بينما المعطى الديموجرافى يبرز القلي من الايجابيات. لا يبقى سوى الوعي بتلك المتغيرات ولعمل على توظيفها لصالح القضية الفلسطينية (شعبا وأرضا)، خصوصا أن سلاح الهيمنة الرحيمة نملكها كما يملكها غيرنا، وهذه هي أهمية وخطورة الثورة الرقمية.. تلك التي لم تعد جهازا للإرسال والاستقبال فقط، بل هي آلية للتفاعل والتأثير، فقط نحن فى حاجة إلى الوعي بما نملك من عناصر القوة لنعضدها، وعناصر ضعفنا فنعالجها.
******************   
Ab_negm@yahoo.com

----------


## اليمامة

رحلة الهجرة والتشريد ..




إليكم الصور

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

*


بجوز أنا ما ارجع .. وبجوز ابني ما يرجع.. بس أكيد ولاد ولادي رايحين يرجعوا ويعمروا البلد ويطهروها من وسخ اليهود اللي اغتصبوها وطردونا منها ..*

----------


## اليمامة

ستبقى إسلامية يا قدس برغم كل المحاولات لتهويدك ..

----------


## اليمامة

النصر قادم ..قريبا من عند الله يا أوغاد !

----------


## اليمامة

إنــي اخــتـرتــك يــاوطـني
إنــي اخــتـرتــك يــاوطـني........... حــــباً وطـــــواعـــية
إنــي اخـــتـرتـك يــاوطــني ........ سرا وعـــلانـــيــة
إنـي اخـــتـرتـك ياوطني ........... فليتنكر لي زمني
مــادمـت ستذكـرنـي .... ....... يـاوطـني الــرائـع يــاوطـني
دائــم الخـضرة يــاقـلبي ......... وإن بــان بــعـيـني الأسى
دائــم الــثورة يــاقــلــبي ......... وإن صــارت صفـحاتي مسا
جــئـت فـي زمـــن الجــــزر ......... جــئـت فــي عــز الــتــعب
رشـــاش عـــنــف وغــضـب وغــضـب وغــضب وغــضب

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

اسمك محتل وجايبلي هويةذل باسمك
فكرك باعذوها لا لالالا
جايبلي العكسر يتمخطر يتامر ويرهبني
فكرك خوفني لا لا لا لا
ماخاف غير الله بقاي بعون الله
فلسطيني
طول طول حصارك ملت ملت جنودك
حلت تفهمها حلت ارحل ارحل بعارك
قلتلك من الاول
لاتستهين فيه اه اه
ضرب الخناجر ولا حكم النذل بيه ضرب الخناجر ولا الحكم النذل بيه

----------


## اليمامة

دعاة السلام !!!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

آآه يا قلبى ..على العروبة والعرب !

----------


## اليمامة

هكذا فى ضوء النهار يتم العزل والإحلال ..وقولوا لعين الشمس ما تحماشى ..

----------


## اليمامة

تحت شعار " على خطى بن جوريون " ..

----------


## اليمامة

وااااطفلاه ..ولدى !

----------


## اليمامة

لن ينتهكوك مهما جرى ..أيها الحرم المقدس ..

----------


## اليمامة

يا فلسطينية والبندقاني رماكم والصهيونية تقتل حمامكو فِ حماكو
يا فلسطينية وانا بدّي آسافر حداكو ناري في ايديّه وايديه تنزل معاكو
على رأس الحية وتموت شريعة هولاكو…
يا فلسطينية والغربة طالت كفاية والصحراء أنِتْ مِ اللاجئين والضحايا
والأرضِ حَنتْ للفلاحين والسقاية والثورة غايةْ والنصر أوَّل خطاكو
يا فلسطينية والبندقاني رماكم والصهيونية تقتل حمامكم في حماكو
يا فلسطينية وانا بدّي آسافر حداكم ناري في ايديّ وايدي تنزل معاكو
على رأس الحية وتموت شريعة هولاكو…
يا فلسطينية والثورة هي الأكيدة بالبندقية نفرض حياتنا الجديدة
والسكة مهما طالت وباتت بعيدة مدّْ الخطاوي هو اللي يسعف معاكو
يا فلسطينية والبندقاني رماكم والصهيونية تقتل حمامكم في حماكو
يا فلسطينية وانا بدّي آسافر حداكم ناري في ايديّ وايدي تنزل معاكو
على رأس الحية وتموت شريعة هولاكو…
يا فلسطينية فيتنام عليكو البشارة بالنصرة طالعة من تحت ميت ألف غارة
والشمعة والعة والامريكان بالخسارة راجعين حياري عقبال ما يحصل حداكو
يا فلسطينية والبندقاني رماكم والصهيونية تقتل حمامكم في حماكو
يا فلسطينية وانا بدّي آسافر حداكم ناري في ايديّ وايدي تنزل معاكو
على رأس الحية وتموت شريعة هولاكو

----------


## اليمامة

يا شغالين ومحرومين
يا مسلسلين رجلين ورأس
خلاص خلاص ما لكوش خلاص
غير بالبنادق والرصاص
دا منطق العصر السعيد
عصر الزنوج والأمريكان
الكلمة للنار والحديد
والعدل أخرس أو جبان
صرخة جيفارا يا عبيد
في أي موطن أو مكان
ما فيش بديل ما فيش مناص
يا اتجهزوا جيش الخلاص
يا تقولوا عَ العالم خلاص

----------


## سماح عطية

*ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب .*

*والقدس من حقنا نحن بنو الإسلام ، ولن نتنازل عن شبر من أرضنا ،*
*وسنظل ندافع عن حقنا حتى يرجع إلينا بإذن الله خالصاً من بني يهود .*

*راهنوا على جيلنا وقالوا سيـُنسيه الزمان هذه الأرض !*
*وخسروا الرهان فحتى هذه اللحظة يـُبكينا ما يبكي منه كل فلسطيني ؛*
*وإن كانوا يعيشون على أسطورة أرض الميعاد ،*
*فيوم الميعاد نحن بنو الإسلام من سيصنعه لهم ؛*
*ويومها ؛ سنشد الرحال بهـِمَم كالجبال إلى القدس الحبيبة ،*

*جزاكِ الله كل خير يا ندى على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ،*
*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*
**

----------


## اليمامة

> *ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب .*
> 
> *والقدس من حقنا نحن بنو الإسلام ، ولن نتنازل عن شبر من أرضنا ،*
> *وسنظل ندافع عن حقنا حتى يرجع إلينا بإذن الله خالصاً من بني يهود .*
> 
> *راهنوا على جيلنا وقالوا سيـُنسيه الزمان هذه الأرض !*
> *وخسروا الرهان فحتى هذه اللحظة يـُبكينا ما يبكي منه كل فلسطيني ؛*
> *وإن كانوا يعيشون على أسطورة أرض الميعاد ،*
> *فيوم الميعاد نحن بنو الإسلام من سيصنعه لهم ؛*
> ...


شكرا يا سماح على دفقة القوة واليقين التى أعطتنى إياها كلماتك ..حقا يا عزيزتى ..

كونى دائما بيقين ..وبخير ..

تحياتى 

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*أطفال يعتلون جرافة صهيونية لمنعها من تجريف أراضيهم قرب رام الله


15 / 06 / 2011 - 20:10 
*

----------


## اليمامة

عندما رأيت هذه الصور اقشعر بدنى ..انتابنى شعور مرير ..شعرت بدنس وكأن هناك من انتهكنى أنا شخصيا ..انتهك جسدى ..لو نظرتم فى الصور جيدا ربما يساوركم نفس هذا الشعور ..تشعرون طيبة الأرض ..تشعرون بالإنتماء لها ..شىء ما يربطكم بها ..يعرفكم عليها ..ثمة صلة وصل وقرابة وهوية بين هذى الأرض فى الصور وبين دمائنا ..ثم تصفعكم قذارة ودنس يسيران فوقها ..اشخاص غرباء تكاد تلفظهم الأرض ..أشخاص مجرمون انتهكوها وسرقوها عنوة من أصحابها بعدما طردوهم منها بالقوة والقهر والجبروت والجبن ..أقدام وخطوات لا تنتمى أبدا للأرض فبدا المشهد فى عينى منفر ..منفر جدا وكأن الأرض تنادى أصحابها الأصليون أن يسارعو بإنقاذها من هذه الأقدام التى دهستها ودنستها ..شاهدوا الصور معى ربما راودكم نفس احساسى ..



صورة نادرة في قرية عاقر(الرملة) بعد إحتلالها ويظهر مُهاجرين يهود وهم ينهبوها . 1949 



صورة نادرة في قرية المسمية الكبيرة(محافظة غزة) بعد إحتلالها ويظهر مُهاجرين يهود فيها. 1949


صورة نادرة في ليافا بعد إحتلالها ويظهر مُهاجرين يهود في المقدمة ويظهر جامع حسن بيك في الخلف. 1949
صورة نادرة لقرية يازور (محافظة يافا) بعد إحتلالها ويظهر مُهاجرين يهود فيها. 1949



صورة نادرة لقرية يازور (محافظة يافا) بعد إحتلالها ويظهر مُهاجرين يهود فيها. 1949



صورة نادرة في ليافا بعد إحتلالها ويظهر مُهاجرين يهود في المقدمة ويظهر جامع حسن بيك في الخلف. 1949



صورة نادرة في قرية البصة (محافظة عكا) بعد إحتلالها ويظهر مُهاجرين يهود برغال فيها. 1949



بيوت قرية دير ياسين (القدس الشريف)المغتصبة

لابد لليل أن يجلي و لابد للقيد أن ينكسر ...
وما اخذ بالقوة لا يسترد الا بالقوة " رحمك الله ياجمال "

----------


## اليمامة

نواصل التذكير بنضال الشعب الفلسطيني بالصورة والكلمة وبالواقع الذي يعيشه جراء ظلم وجبروت الإحتلال الصهيوني الذي أفلح بدوره في إرهاب وإسكات كل حكومات العالم الغربي والولايات المتحدة بوجه خاص ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان ومحكمة الجنايات لسبب سطوة المال والجنس والتهديد بنشر الفضائح الخاصة بكل سياسي غربي أو شرقي يحاول النطق بكلمة حق في معرض القضية الفلسطينية ....نواصل التذكير ولن نسكت ..ونقول أنها حالة تظل مؤقتة مهما طال الزمن ولابد أن ينتصر الحق وقوة الإرادة في نهاية المطاف.

تزامن التوجه الفلسطيني بالطلب إلى الأمم المتحدة الإعتراف بالدولة الفلسطينية مع خروج بعض النشطاء الفلسطينيين إلى الشارع في رام الله والمعابر في بلدات وقرى الضفة الغربية ، حيث تعرضوا لعمليات قمع شرسة عنيفة من جانب قوات حرس الحدود الصهيونية ؛ وبلطجية أجهزتها الأمنية الذين عادة ما يتخفون في ثياب مدنية وأزياء فلسطينية.


شباب فلسطيني اتخذ من قطعة أثاث خشبية حماية له من رصاص اليهود 



شاب فلسطيني يقوم برشق جنود الصهاينة بالحجارة



استخدم الصهائنة كافة أنواع الأسلحة من رصاص حي ومطاطي وقنابل مسبلة للدموع لتفريق الإحتجاجات والتجمعات عند المعابر في مدن وقرى الضفة الغربية



لطجي من قوات حرس الحدود الصهيونية بعد أن وقعت من رأسه الكوفية الفلسطينية ..... مؤكد أنها لا تتشرف بتغطية مثل هذا الرأس والوجه الصهيوني اللعين 



أحفاد القردة والخنازير يمسكون بمتظاهر فلسطيني وقد بدت اليغضاء على وجوههم



قتلة الرسل والأنبياء يمطرون المتظاهرين بالغاز المسيل للدموع



مراسل أجنبي يحاول مساعدة شاب فلسطيني مصاب جراء إطلاق قذيفة غاز مسيل للدموع مباشرة على وجهه وقد سالت منه الدماء غزيرة.



وشاب فلسطيني آخر يقع أسيرا في قبضة جند صهيون ... أنجس من مشى على الأرض



هكذا بدت الشوارع في بعض مدن الضفة الغربية والمعابر

----------


## drmustafa

لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
مع تحيات

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك يا ندى وربنا يوفقك دوماً

وان شاء الله تحققي لك كل ما تتمننى

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## nova_n

*أختى ندى





مبارك التمييز ويارب التوفيق دائما

شكرا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك الذهبية يا ندى
وإن شاء الله ربنا يكتب لنا جميعا الصلاة فى المسجد الأقصى
ونرى القدس وفلسطين محررة بإذن الله
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

جزيل الشكر لك يا ريهام ويا نوفا
كل الشكر لك أحمد 

وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير والصلاح 

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة
اليمامه
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ارق التهانى واطيب الامنيات 

بفوزكم الكريم 

وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتوفيق*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة اليمامة

*

----------

